# zeigt her Eure Bikezimmer ......



## mini.tom (16. Februar 2009)

Hi BikeVerrückte,
ein lang ersehnter Traum geht in Erfüllung. Wir haben in unserer neuen Wohnung ein Zimmer zu viel  deswegen dürfen da meine Bike´s rein + die Verbindung zu euch - sprich der PC.
Ich dachte mir (Danke Christian) das man das zu einem Thema hier im Classic Bereich machen könne. 
Nachdem wir vorgestern gerne mit dem Wohnzimmer weiter gemacht hätten - Schalfzimmer und Eßzimmer (ja da legten wir großen Wert drauf) fertig sind, mussten wir den Bikeroom vorziehen da einfach kein platz ist, solange die Räder nicht an der Wand hängen.
Also am Sonntag das komplette Gedöns raus - Tapeten entfernt dann den Teppich rausgerissen - heute dann Löcher verputzt Leibungen gegradigt und die Decke gestrichen. 
Um euch anzuregen hier Bilder von euren Räumen zu posten, hier Bilder vom ist Zustand von mir 






weitere Pic´s meinerseits werden folgen. 
So nun lasst mal sehen wie es bei euch unter den Dächern aussieht 
würde mich über eine rege Teilnahme und Anregungen sehr freuen.
Mfg 
Tom


----------



## zingel (16. Februar 2009)

mich interessiert ja dann vor allem die Ausstattung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (16. Februar 2009)

irgendwie zu voll hier 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mini.tom (16. Februar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> mich interessiert ja dann vor allem die Ausstattung!



@zingel: na Wände werden noch gestrichen - Laminat wird noch verlegt  ne Spaß beiseite 
na ein Ringle in 11/4" ist ja seit heute dank dir mit drin 
wie schon geschrieben - weitere Bilder werden folgen 

@Diggler: da gebe ich dir wohl recht  
mfg
tom


----------



## Fetzi * (16. Februar 2009)

alter falter ... ich zähle 5 räder , 1 rahmen und mind 1 VR ... is klaa ...


----------



## mini.tom (16. Februar 2009)

nur mal so zur Veranschaulichung - unser momentanes Wohnzimmer 
und wieviel Räder zählt ihr ???



mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Februar 2009)

Bei mir gibt es zum einen die allbekannte kleine "Zebraecke"...






...und die GT's dürfen mit ins Schlafzimmer






Die Rahmen stehen kreuz und quer in der Wohnung verteilt.
Im Flur ist grad' meine Bastelstube, im Sommer auf der Terrasse


----------



## Protorix (16. Februar 2009)

im wohnzimmer sind weniger räder als pflanzen von da her ist das maß noch nicht voll 

.... schläft da gerade jemand auf der couch ... oder ist da ne leiche drunter ....


----------



## mini.tom (16. Februar 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> im wohnzimmer sind weniger räder als pflanzen von da her ist das maß noch nicht voll
> 
> .... schläft da gerade jemand auf der couch ... oder ist da ne leiche drunter ....



es sind ja nicht alle Räder im Wohnzimmer 
du hast recht meine Frau musste sich für das Bild da drunter verstecken - weil sie nicht aufstehen wollte 
so jetzt aber erstmal ins Bett - euch ne gute Nacht 
mfg
tom


----------



## Homer.j1 (16. Februar 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> nur mal so zur Veranschaulichung - unser momentanes Wohnzimmer
> und wieviel Räder zählt ihr ???
> 
> 
> ...



zu viele...

Liebe Grüße!

Jens


----------



## Fetzi * (17. Februar 2009)

6 Räder , und eine(r) geräderte !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (17. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe mindestens schon sieben^^


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2009)

Dank Mini.Tom habe ich noch das Wohnzimmer von meiner "Geschäftsleitung" dazubekommen 
Daher habe ich inklusive Garage sogar 3 Bikezimmer 

Der weiße Sattel läßt Rückschlüsse auf den bevorstehenden Umbau zu 









Die Garage sieht chaotisch aus, da ich sie letzen Samstag entrümpelt habe. Und da ich auf dem Weg zur Deponie bei c.a. 130  mit nem offenen Hänger das halbe Gerümpel Unterwegs verloren habe, durfte ich mich den Rest des Samstags in Straßenreinigung üben 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## chowi (17. Februar 2009)

Schöne Thread-Idee, 
wenngleich ich gerade die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt bekam, 
da ich auch drei Zimmer blockiere und 
um nicht in Verkaufszwang zu gelangen, 
dringend nach ner Lösung suche,
vielleicht könnten wir den Thread um Lösungen erweitern, 
wie man möglichst viele Bikes 
auf engerem Raum unterbringt...
Gruß chowi


----------



## argh (17. Februar 2009)

Wow... Und schon wieder werde ich beim Anblick einiger Räder neidisch und erweitere meine Liste der irgendwann noch zu kaufenden Bikes gedanklich. Ein tolles Gehirnjogging... 

So. Hier seht ihr mein "Arbeitszimmer". Netterweise hat unsere Wohnung auch noch ein Zimmer zu viel. Sofern hier nicht noch ein kleiner Mensch einzieht.






Das Bild ist schon älter. Momentan liegen draußen rund 40cm Schnee und drinnen stehen zwei Räder/ Rahmensets mehr.


----------



## andy1 (17. Februar 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> ....
> Die Garage sieht chaotisch aus, da ich sie letzen Samstag entrümpelt habe. Und da ich auf dem Weg zur Deponie bei c.a. 130  mit nem offenen Hänger das halbe Gerümpel Unterwegs verloren habe, durfte ich mich den Rest des Samstags in Straßenreinigung üben
> 
> Gruß, Christof



Hmmm, 130 mit Hänger und gerümpel? Respekt.

Macht man natürlich nich 

Also die Garage sieht noch nach Arbeit, die Werkbank ist etwas dürftig und Putz muss auch noch drauf.
Aber was ist das für ein Opel?


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Hmmm, 130 mit Hänger und gerümpel? Respekt.
> Macht man natürlich nich


Ich hab' vergessen, daß ein Hänger dran war 


andy1 schrieb:


> Also die Garage sieht noch nach Arbeit, die Werkbank ist etwas dürftig und Putz muss auch noch drauf.


Estrich muß da auch noch rein 


andy1 schrieb:


> Aber was ist das für ein Opel?


Auch ein Hobby  67er Rekord C Coupe 

Gruß, Christof

@ Kaba
Was ist das denn für Eines, das rot/weiße Downhillteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retrostar (17. Februar 2009)

Es wäre alles viel einfacher, wenn man nicht so viele bikes hätte, dann bräuchte man nicht ein Zimmer mehr! Aber so is es halt mal, bei mir sind die bikes momentan auch noch im Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer und Keller verteilt, nur gut das meine bessere Hälfte sehr tolerant ist!

Gruß Retrostar


----------



## argh (17. Februar 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> @ Kaba
> Was ist das denn für Eines, das rot/weiße Downhillteil?



Das ist ein 2007er Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC. Aber ein Downhiller ist das nicht...  Heutzutage nennt man sowas AllMountain/LightEnduro oder so. 

Egal. Hier ists auch in groß zu finden.


----------



## Homer.j1 (17. Februar 2009)

Ja bei mir wird es auch langsam etwas eng. Das P20 steht noch auf Arbeit und ein paar unten im Keller(die armen)....









Grüße Jens


----------



## insanerider (17. Februar 2009)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


> Ja bei mir wird es auch langsam etwas eng. Das P20 steht noch auf Arbeit und ein paar unten im Keller(die armen)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supergeile Präsentation!


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Februar 2009)

hallo.
da meine wohnung hier in das ein oder andere zimmer passen würde, hab ich die räder etwas verstreuter gelagert.
einmal im schlazi:





einmal im wohzi:





und im flur:





das p23 und der adler sind ausgelagert und im keller noch das rocky
sind jetzt zugegebenermaßen nicht alles classics aber es geht ja um ihren gemeinen lebensraum als symbiose mit dem menschen sozusagen.


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Februar 2009)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


>



die teufel anlage hab ich auch aber bei mir steht sie im wohzi als beschallung. bei meiner kleinen wohnung reicht das locker.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es zum einen die allbekannte kleine "Zebraecke"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Christian,
falls du in diesem Zimmer mal Platzprobleme bekommen solltest, nehme ich das Erste hier vorne, du brauchst auch keine Kurbel mehr einbauen, würde auch zur Not so den Weg zu mir finden 
Gruß
Micha


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2009)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


> Ja bei mir wird es auch langsam etwas eng. Das P20 steht noch auf Arbeit und ein paar unten im Keller(die armen)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist der Vorteil von so geilen Altbauwohnungen! Irre hohe Decken, warum baut man sowas eigentlich heute nicht mehr 

Coole Idee das mit den Laminatstreifen (oder sind es Holzplatten) an den Reifen 

Und die etwas andere Lampe von WTB-Rider ist auch klasse 

Gruß, Christof 

p.s.


----------



## Homer.j1 (17. Februar 2009)

Wegen der Energieverschwendung....

Laminat..., echt praktisch und abriebfest


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2009)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


> Wegen der Energieverschwendung....
> 
> ...



Mit so heißen Bikes an der Wand brauchst Du Dir ums Wohnklima doch keine Sorgen zu machen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer.j1 (17. Februar 2009)

Das stimmt nun auch wieder....

Grüße Jens


----------



## Homer.j1 (17. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es zum einen die allbekannte kleine "Zebraecke"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich schätze, die wenigsten Leute wissen was damit anzufangen. 
Es wird wohl eher so ein, daß die Nachbarschaft sich darüber amüsiert, daß jemand seine Fahrräder im Wohnzimmer oder gar im Schlafzimmer parkt.

Ist ja jetzt auch nicht sooo normal


----------



## Homer.j1 (17. Februar 2009)

Das kann schon sein, würde zur Sicherheit trotzdem daneben üebernachten


----------



## andy2 (17. Februar 2009)

erstmal sieht man wer hier keine kinder hat. zweitens ist es energetisch totaler bloedsinn so hohe decken zu bauen, bei fussbodenheizung geht das zwar wieder aber was bleibt sind immer noch die hoeheren baukosten


gruss andy2



cschrahe schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil von so geilen Altbauwohnungen! Irre hohe Decken, warum baut man sowas eigentlich heute nicht mehr
> 
> Coole Idee das mit den Laminatstreifen (oder sind es Holzplatten) an den Reifen
> 
> ...


----------



## NatFlanders (17. Februar 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> erstmal sieht man wer hier keine kinder hat.




na dann, tolle junggesellenwohnung ! und für jede freundin ein bike


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> ... ist es energetisch totaler bloedsinn so hohe decken zu bauen ... was bleibt sind immer noch die hoeheren baukosten
> 
> gruss andy2



Achsoo, ja dann ...


----------



## muttipullover (17. Februar 2009)

Hi,
hier mal meine Garage .



Ich hätte auch so gern ein Bikezimmer. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier mal meine Garage .
> 
> Ich hätte auch so gern ein Bikezimmer.
> Gruß Steffen



... Du, ich weiß nicht, ob Dir das schon aufgefallen ist, aber das blau weiße ... da ganz rechts, das fällt ja fast raus. Ich finde, das passt da nicht mehr rein, willst Du das nicht lieber loswerden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (17. Februar 2009)

Das gebe ich nicht mehr her.


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Februar 2009)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr schöner Platz für deine Bikes, dennoch hätte ich da ein wenig Angst wegen Diebstahl. Kann ja jeder gleich sehen??? Grüße Jens



Nein, keine Sorge - hier ist Fort Knox, da kommt keiner rein 

Die gesamte Wohnung und alles, was nicht Wand ist, ist alarmgesichert mit versteckt eingebauter Sofortaufschaltung. Wer hier nicht hingehört, bekommt binnen weniger Minuten weiteren Besuch. Habe ich nicht selbst installiert, sondern vom vorherigen Nutzer kostenfrei übernommen und finde das mittlerweile alles sehr praktisch


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Februar 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Es wird wohl eher so ein, daß die Nachbarschaft sich darüber amüsiert, daß jemand seine Fahrräder im Wohnzimmer oder gar im Schlafzimmer parkt.



...das stimmt allerdings 

Ist aber immer eine gute Gelegenheit, das ahnungslose Gegenüber mit einem begeisterten Redeschwall zu überraschen und ein paar gute Werte der vergangenen Zeit zu überliefern. Danach verstehen sie es meistens und freuen sich, wenn sie im Winter (im Sommer ist es blickdicht) wieder neue Räder entdecken


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Februar 2009)

Tolle Sammlungen, äh, Bikezimmer. 

 Super Thread.


----------



## goegolo (17. Februar 2009)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


> Ja bei mir wird es auch langsam etwas eng. Das P20 steht noch auf Arbeit und ein paar unten im Keller(die armen)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine sehr ästhetische Lösung zur Aufhängung, danke für die Inspiration  Sind Nut und Feder entfernt worden oder handelt es sich um normale Bretter?


----------



## chowi (17. Februar 2009)

Ich fürchte, Wohn-und Schlafzimmer sind tabu.
Hat jemand vielleicht ne extrem platzsparende Variante???
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (17. Februar 2009)

...also ich find hohe raeume auch prima 











die heizkosten sind kein problem, eher die kuehlkosten  der fluegel (von 1911, also auch very vintage) ist inzwischen auch entruempelt...

gruss, carsten


----------



## goegolo (17. Februar 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, Wohn-und Schlafzimmer sind tabu.
> Hat jemand vielleicht ne extrem platzsparende Variante???
> Gruß chowi



15 Meter Flur und drei Meter Deckenhöhe


----------



## Tommi74 (17. Februar 2009)

Inzwischen aufgeräumt, etwas sortiert und montiert, aber so sah es vor 3 Monaten noch aus...

Anklicken für Großansicht:


----------



## chowi (17. Februar 2009)

Vorerst wohl nur 3x2,5x2,5 Meter...

Perspektivisch 5x4x2,5...

Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (17. Februar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...also ich find hohe raeume auch prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carsten wurde da etwa die Decke zwischen den Geschossen vergessen?
Gruß chowi


----------



## Freistiler (17. Februar 2009)

Wahnsinnsbude! Hat Stil.


----------



## CarstenB (17. Februar 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Carsten wurde da etwa die Decke zwischen den Geschossen vergessen?
> Gruß chowi



den eindruck hatte ich am anfang auch  "cathedral ceiling", war wohl in den 90ern hip hier. ist aber nur im wohnzimmer und eingangsbereich so. bietet in der tat jede menge gelegenheit zum angemessenen praesentieren der zu ausstellungsstuecken degradierten bikes  

in den anderen raeumen steht noch das ein oder andere rum und die garage bietet mit 65m2 auch eine prima unterkunft fuer die etwas schmutzigeren raeder.

gruss, carsten


----------



## burn (17. Februar 2009)

nur leider furchtbar unpraktisch wenn man mal eines von den bikes da oben fahren will


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Februar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...also ich find hohe raeume auch prima


 
...wieso wußte ich, daß dieses Bild hier auftaucht 
...Tom, schau mal, du brauchst ein größeres Zimmer, meiner Ansicht nach 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## CarstenB (17. Februar 2009)

burn schrieb:


> nur leider furchtbar unpraktisch wenn man mal eines von den bikes da oben fahren will



will man nicht. sonst staenden sie in der garage.

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (17. Februar 2009)

und was sagt die Frau dazu, die da einmal die Woche zum vorsichtigen Entstauben hochklettern darf?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. Februar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...also ich find hohe raeume auch prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Niedrige Räume erhohen ausserdem bei schlechter Lampenwahl die Anschaffungskosten für neue Leuchtmittel,
weil man beim hantieren mal wieder eines dieser Birnchen geschrottet hat


----------



## Homer.j1 (17. Februar 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Eine sehr ästhetische Lösung zur Aufhängung, danke für die Inspiration  Sind Nut und Feder entfernt worden oder handelt es sich um normale Bretter?



Ist Laminat und Feder und Nut sind geblieben, fällt auch kaum auf...

Grüße Jens


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Februar 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, Wohn-und Schlafzimmer sind tabu.



wieso das? 
Mir bleibt als armer Student mit Universalzimmer nix anderes übrig:


----------



## chowi (17. Februar 2009)

Zählt auch ne Bike-Hifi-Rumpelkammer???





und dann steht nochwas im Büro, im Vorratsraum und Fahrbares im Schuppen...

Gruß chowi

@ Jesus Freak
Ich denke, det is det Bike von deiner Freundin oder
haste lieber sie ausjelagert???


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Zählt auch ne Bike-Hifi-Rumpelkammer???
> ...



Na solange der Platz noch für ne Probefahrt reicht


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. Februar 2009)

Uhh
schrecklich,....wir würden dir gern beim ausmisten helfen !

ist ja ein grauenhafter Zustand, musst du ändern


----------



## mimi3 (17. Februar 2009)

Was sagen den die Frauen dazu?
Bei 4 in der Wohnung, 1 auf den Boden und 1 keller ist bei mir schluß.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. Februar 2009)

Du brauchst ne grössere Wohnung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (17. Februar 2009)

mimi3 schrieb:


> Was sagen den die Frauen dazu?
> Bei 4 in der Wohnung, 1 auf den Boden und 1 keller ist bei mir schluß.



Die haben bei mir alle selber eins, das beschwichtigt,
aber ein reines Bikezimmer mit Werkstatt würde es bringen...
Gruß chowi


----------



## mini.tom (17. Februar 2009)

So wir waren heute auch wieder fleißig 
Wände gestrichen und die Bikes an die Wand gebracht 
erst eins 







dann das zweite 





dann das dritte




dann das vierte







so dann ging es an dei Alu seitige Wand 







so jetzt das sechste 







und dann ja dann nichts wie weg hier - Sandra hat die Kamera ........
welch ein Scheissbild - egal nur für euch  ich beim flüchten 




so sieht es erstmal im Showroom aus - morgen folgen der Boden und der Schreibtisch 










vielen Dank für das positive Feedback 
mfg
tom


----------



## Homer.j1 (17. Februar 2009)

saubere Arbeit, weiter so. 

Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön geworden, Tom! 

Und wo stehen die restlichen Räder?
Und ganz wichtig: wo kommen die nächsten Yetis hin?
Was machst Du eigentlich, wenn Dir noch ein Stahlyeti über den Weg läuft? Die Wand ist voll.

Christian 

P.S. Unter den Bikes könntest Du links und rechts noch Sideboards installieren, um die Atac- und Accutrax-Massen stilsicher unterzubringen


----------



## felixdelrio (17. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön!




















Rasier bitte den Bart ab ...


----------



## tonicbikes (17. Februar 2009)

@mini.tom: 10 Punkte, nein 11 für deine (Yeti) Sammlung,   Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (17. Februar 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> so sieht es erstmal im Showroom aus - morgen folgen der Boden und der Schreibtisch



Ob wir da nicht besser noch ein Forumsabstimmung machen, ob es nicht besser ein Tresen anstelle des Schreibtisches werden soll?


----------



## cschrahe (18. Februar 2009)

Tom, das ist ein sehr geiles Zimmer, was Du da fertig gemacht hast, von den Bikes mal ganz zu schweigen!! 
Hammer, echt! Ich freu mich schon drauf, das live zu sehen 
Ich glaub, ich hab da auch noch was für Dein schwarz/weißes Ultimate 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## chowi (18. Februar 2009)

Tom, einfach geil,
was sagt dein Therapeut dazu?

Ich würde die Aluwinkel einfach mit der Wandfarbe übermatschen,
dann wirken die Bikes noch schwereloser...

Gruß chowi

P.S.: 
Wenn ich noch ein Kind mache, 
bekomme ich dann auch so ein Extra-Zimmer???


----------



## nutallabrot (18. Februar 2009)

Starke Sammlung!

vergiss nicht, hinter der Tür einen Stopper zu montieren, sonst knallt die Tür vielleicht mal gegen die Yetis und das wäre ja schade.


----------



## Radlerin (18. Februar 2009)

Mit Tom mitzuhalten wird schwer, Carsten läuft ja eh außer Konkurrenz... Bei mir siehts jedenfalls so aus (wird in den nächsten Wochen noch renoviert: Ungenutztes fliegt raus, Wände weiß, schöner Boden...) - kühl & trocken:


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. Februar 2009)

Tom,

sehr schön geworden , aber ich glaube du mußt bald anbauen, das war doch noch nicht alles, oder?

Gruß aus Berlin
Micha


----------



## elsepe (18. Februar 2009)

das war wohl erst das yeti-zimmer, folgen weitere?

was mich ja mal interessieren würde wäre die unterbringung von phillipe carnoys rädern. bitte, bitte.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. Februar 2009)

...die stehen im BAUHAUS Museum am Lützowplatz 



elsepe schrieb:


> das war wohl erst das yeti-zimmer, folgen weitere?
> 
> was mich ja mal interessieren würde wäre die unterbringung von phillipe carnoys rädern. bitte, bitte.


----------



## KIV (18. Februar 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Mit Tom mitzuhalten wird schwer, Carsten läuft ja eh außer Konkurrenz... Bei mir siehts jedenfalls so aus (wird in den nächsten Wochen noch renoviert: Ungenutztes fliegt raus, Wände weiß, schöner Boden...) - kühl & trocken:




Ich würde die rückseitige Wand so lassen! Gibt ein bisschen Industrie-/Schrauber-Atmosphäre...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich würde die rückseitige Wand so lassen! Gibt ein bisschen Industrie-/Schrauber-Atmosphäre...



Genau. Die Ziegelwand bitte so lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (18. Februar 2009)

mimi3 schrieb:


> Was sagen den die Frauen dazu?
> Bei 4 in der Wohnung, 1 auf den Boden und 1 keller ist bei mir schluß.



ein Teil der Räder durfte dann in der alten Wohnung im dritten Zimmer übernachten (GsD hatten wir noch Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf ZWEI Fahrradschuppen): 







wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Du brauchst ne grössere Wohnung !



DAS habe ich dann auch gedacht. Die Räder konnten doch nicht draußen übernachten: 





Im Wohnzimmer war auch immer nur für eines zur Zeit Platz: 









Und deshalb gab es eine neue (kleinere) Wohnung, dafür aber mit großem Keller nur für die Räder: 





der jetzt aber auch schon wieder zu klein ist (altes Foto...): 





Alles in allem sind die Frauen vielleicht doch toleranter, als oftmals gedacht wird 

Liebe Grüße auch an Sandra!


----------



## Radlerin (18. Februar 2009)

Stimmt. Wer noch Räder in meinem Keller unterbringen möchte, darf dies gerne tun. Da passen noch ein paar rein und ich bin sehr großzügig im Asylgewähren...


----------



## chowi (18. Februar 2009)

Sind die dir nicht zu groß...
Gruß chowi


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Februar 2009)

@stemmel: Euer Souterrain ist immer wieder traumhaft! 

Anbei noch ein Foto eines weiteren Forumsmitglieds. Der Begriff "Zimmer" ist recht dehnbar - das geht auch in ganz groß! Einige kennen das Foto vielleicht schon, man sollte es aber wirklich mal gesehen haben. Wohlgemerkt: das ist ein Ausschnitt. Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung, dass ich das hier poste. Da das Foto hier jedoch schon vorab aktiv vom User veröffentlicht wurde, gehe ich mal davon aus.


----------



## cschrahe (18. Februar 2009)

Ich werd verrückt ... also noch verrückter 

Sind das geile Bikes 

Mehr so Bilder !!!


----------



## SixTimesNine (18. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @stemmel: Euer Souterrain ist immer wieder traumhaft!
> 
> Anbei noch ein Foto eines weiteren Forumsmitglieds. Der Begriff "Zimmer" ist recht dehnbar - das geht auch in ganz groß! Einige kennen das Foto vielleicht schon, man sollte es aber wirklich mal gesehen haben. Wohlgemerkt: das ist ein Ausschnitt. Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung, dass ich das hier poste. Da das Foto hier jedoch schon vorab aktiv vom User veröffentlicht wurde, gehe ich mal davon aus.



"Schatz, Du bist so bescheiden!", wird mir hier gerade in´s Ohr gehaucht als sie dieses Bild sieht.


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Februar 2009)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> "Schatz, Du bist so bescheiden!", wird mir hier gerade in´s Ohr gehaucht als sie dieses Bild sieht.


 
sie kann ja im moment nur hauchen da sie krank ist.

könntest ja auch mal bilder deiner ZIMMER machen...


----------



## SixTimesNine (18. Februar 2009)

Mal sehen, vielleicht nach der Umstrukturierung.


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Februar 2009)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht nach der Umstrukturierung.



Ja, manchmal muss man sich halt entscheiden.
Warte aber bis sie wieder gesund ist, sonst ist das zu hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (18. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @stemmel: Euer Souterrain ist immer wieder traumhaft!



Das Schlimme daran ist, dass jetzt mir der Sinn nach noch weiteren Rädern steht... Ein Zaskar fehlt mir noch... Und ich daher jetzt nicht einmal mehr damit drohen kann: Es kann nur ein neues Rad kommen, nachdem ein anderes gegangen ist Wobei: Meine Stadtschlampe habe ich meinem Vater vermacht! Also könnte ich doch ein neues holen!)


----------



## der_schwabe (18. Februar 2009)

Hab auf die Schnelle auch mal ein paar Fotos gemacht:

Wohnzimmer:





nochmal Wohnzimmer:




Im Schlafzimmer wenig "Klassisches":




Im Keller die Arbeitsgeräte...








Schönen Abend!
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## kingmoe (18. Februar 2009)

...und meine Frau denkt, ICH sei krank...


----------



## argh (18. Februar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> ...und meine Frau denkt, ICH sei krank... :eek



Hihi... Meine Angetraute lächelt manchmal, z.B. wenn sie das schwarze Fat Chance oder das "lila Rad" sieht; flucht aber auch gerne, dass ich so viel Zeit in meiner Kammer verbringen würde, bastle, den Boden dreckig mache und nebenbei in der Classic-Ecke surfe...

In einem ruhigen Moment werde ich wohl mal die Bilder auf die Festplatte kopieren und ihr dann eine Diashow vorführen. 

Vielleicht haucht sie mir dann auch ins Ohr:




SixTimesNine schrieb:


> "Schatz, Du bist so bescheiden!


.. oder ich kriege nen Schlag in den Nacken..


----------



## Stemmel (18. Februar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> ...und meine Frau denkt, ICH sei krank...



Hm, ich würde schon gerne mal ein Foto von Deinen Sammelkästen sehen.... Ich habe da schon viel von gehört!


----------



## tomasius (18. Februar 2009)

Jungs, gebt es auf! 

Trotz der unvergesslichen Eindrücke des vergangenen Valentinstags hat das Vorsprechen bei meiner Hausherrin nichts, aber auch gar nichts gebracht.   

Mir wurde stattdessen ein neues Hobby nahegelegt.

Mein Abverkauf wird heute um Punkt 23.00 Uhr beginnen. 


Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Wenn da so manche Sammlungen abverkauft werden würden
könnte es nur so enden.


----------



## Retrostar (19. Februar 2009)

Oh man, ein eigenes Zimmer für die bikes das wäre super, bei mir hängen und stehen sie im Schlafzimmer, der Rest ist im Keller!
Aber nach dem Studium gibts ne größere Wohnung mit extra Zimmer!





[/URL][/IMG]









Gruß Retrostar


----------



## Fetzi * (19. Februar 2009)

an deiner stelle hätte ich aber den StS Rahmen gold umfassen lasse , und in die mitte gehangen .. so ein frevel .. das bei dem schönsten jemals gebauten Rahmen


----------



## mini.tom (20. Februar 2009)

So und weiter geht es mit dem herrichten des Show-Room´s 
Boden verlegt - Leisten kommen ran 




jetzt endlich meine lang aufbewarten Vitrinen 




dann mal angefangen sie einzuräumen 
Hurra die Part´s dürfen wiedermal ans Tageslicht  da haben sie sich aber drauf gefreut 
was man(n) nicht so alles wieder findet 
















achso den Schreibtisch habe ich zwar fotografiert, aber noch nicht hochgeladen - werde es Euch natürlich noch nachreichen  

Ps: irgendwie fehlt noch die Gabelsammlung - in welcher Kiste die nun wieder sind  
an dieser Stelle mal ein Danke Schön an Sandra 
mfg
tom


----------



## cschrahe (20. Februar 2009)

Geniale Vitrine 

Aber ich finde, die weißen AmericanClassic passen da irgendwie nicht rein  Also, ich würd sie nehmen


----------



## bonebreaker666 (20. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich das alles so sehe, eure Zimmer und so...wir brauchen unbedingt 'ne größere Wohnung!  
Meine 2 Alltagsräder stehn in Vermieter's Gartenschuppen und das BlueKnight-Projekt wandert in der Wohnung rum...


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Februar 2009)

hihi da sind meine pörpelnden wtb beläge. ich hab neulich nochmal irgendwo welche gesehn. wenn ich mich nur erinnern könnte. wenn sie mir nochmal über den weg laufen schick ich sie dir tom.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Februar 2009)

Erstmal nur der Keller, alles andere ist z.Z. nicht zeigbar.



Sehr GT lastig.
Timberline 1986
Karakoram (Tequila Sunrise) 1991
Performer 
Karakoram 1998


----------



## cschrahe (22. Februar 2009)

Von Eure tollen Ideen inspiriert habe ich mit Hilfe meiner Frau  und solange die Kinder beim LaleLu-Mann schlummerten - nochmal nachgelegt.

Morgen muß ich mich um eine Beleuchtung der Vitrine kümmern ... habt Ihr da eventuell Tips? 

Hier das Bild ... 




Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag! 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Syborg (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo Christof,

so was in der Art 

http://www.weltdeswohnens.de/licht-leuchten/dot-it/dot-it-linear.html

Gruss Syborg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (22. Februar 2009)

Ah ja, danke, das ist auch eine gute Idee, sowas habe ich über meiner Computertastatur. 
Na mal sehen.


----------



## mini.tom (13. März 2009)

so Jungs Yeti Nr. 8 NEU 
da hängt er nun - direkt über meiner Verbindung zur Aussenwelt 



ick freu mir risig 
weitere Bilder wenn das Zimmer fertig ist 
Danke Marc 
mfg
tom


----------



## Stemmel (13. März 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> so Jungs Yeti Nr. 8 NEU





Was für eine geniale Farbe!  Und die noch mit ein wenig Glitzer-Effekt... *seufz*


----------



## versus (13. März 2009)

toller thread! da muss ich wohl am w.e. auch mal ran!


----------



## mini.tom (13. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> toller thread! da muss ich wohl am w.e. auch mal ran!



na dann mal los  bin sehr gespannt
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (13. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> toller thread! da muss ich wohl am w.e. auch mal ran!



ich bitte darum!


----------



## Briggtopp (14. März 2009)

Bei dem "bescheidenen" Zimmer von Tom ist Sprachlosigkeit noch eine Untertreibung ...sehr schön geworden...Ich würde ja auch ...aber mit nur 2 1/2 Bikes...ick trau mia nich


----------



## cschrahe (14. März 2009)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> ...Ich würde ja auch ...aber mit nur 2 1/2 Bikes...ick trau mia nich



 Was soll ich denn da sagen, hab nur 1 1/2 Klassiker und mach trotzdem mit


----------



## Stemmel (14. März 2009)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Bei dem "bescheidenen" Zimmer von Tom ist Sprachlosigkeit noch eine Untertreibung ...sehr schön geworden...Ich würde ja auch ...aber mit nur 2 1/2 Bikes...ick trau mia nich



Das ist doch noch ausbaufähig... Die meisten fangen mit nur einem Bike an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (14. März 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... Die meisten fangen mit nur einem Bike an


Hört sich wie in der Suchtberatung an.


----------



## HOTBREEZE (14. März 2009)

Mich würden mal die Kommentare euer Frauen interessieren? Aber ich finde jeder Junge sollte sein Spielzimmer haben mit 1-2m Platz zum Proberollen.


----------



## Stemmel (14. März 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hört sich wie in der Suchtberatung an.



Nun ja, ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung... Zur Zeit bin ich diejenige, die bei ebay schaut... 



HOTBREEZE schrieb:


> Mich würden mal die Kommentare euer Frauen interessieren? Aber ich finde jeder Junge sollte sein Spielzimmer haben mit 1-2m Platz zum Proberollen.



Ich bin die Frau... 

Aber bei uns war es wie bei vermutlich fast allen: Natürlich war ich GEGEN die Räder in der Wohnung. Aber jetzt mit dem großen Keller ist das was ganz anderes... Der Keller ist praktisch unser viertes Zimmer der Wohnung!


----------



## HOTBREEZE (14. März 2009)

Ich habe gerade meiner Elfe die schönen Zimmer gezeigt um dabei eine kleine umdekorierung der Wohnung vorzuschlagen. Lachend ging Sie aus dem Zimmer.


----------



## tonicbikes (14. März 2009)

In meinem "Zimmer" wird's auch langsam eng! 
2 Aquarien (200ltr+100ltr) und der Pc, ohne den gar nix läuft, stehen da nebenbei auch noch rum......
Beim Nachfragen, ob ich "übergangsweise" mal ein Rad in einen anderen Raum der Whg stellen könnte, naja ihr wisst schon

Und am We kommt auch noch was dazu.........

gruss
tonic


----------



## mini.tom (14. März 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> In meinem "Zimmer" wird's auch langsam eng!
> 2 Aquarien (200ltr+100ltr) und der Pc, ohne den gar nix läuft, stehen da nebenbei auch noch rum......
> Beim Nachfragen, ob ich "übergangsweise" mal ein Rad in einen anderen Raum der Whg stellen könnte, naja ihr wisst schon
> 
> ...



Hi Tonic,
also dein Ultimate würde ich dir gerne abnehmen - schon wäre wieder Platz für ein nächstes/neues/anderes 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (14. März 2009)

Danke für dein Interesse Tom. Den Platz könnte ich zwar gebrauchen....aber lass mal, du weisst ja wie's ist
Rahmen und Gabel sind quasi "nossig", farblich würde er sehr sehr gut zu deiner neusten Errungenschaft passen:






muss unbedingt mal wieder Staub putzen (habe ich der Freundin in meinem Zimmer "Verboten")

ps: Wahnsinn's Yeti Sammlung die du da hast-11 Punkte

gruss
tonic


----------



## tomasius (15. März 2009)

Respekt! 

Es fehlt aber definitiv noch ein weißes Yeti Ultimate...  - Bin sehr gerne behilflich.  

Tom


----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

ich bin gestern mit kamera "nach oben" und musste feststellen, dass ich mehr platz (nicht nur wegen guter fotos ;-) brauche. dann habe ich angefangen umzuräumen und wie man das so kennt, kann man damit stunden zubringen. will heissen: fotos gibts noch keine, aber ich hätte nun auch wieder genug platz um alle neuen rahmen aufzubauen


----------



## el saltamontes (15. März 2009)

hab "mal schnell" zusammengeräumt - 3 stunden - keine ahnung, wie ich das vorher ausgehalten hab 






eigentlich steht der montageständer anders rum, nur so ists fotogener  

einen michelangelo hab ich noch, der wird morgen zusammengebaut, wenn mein neues ventana doch irgendwann mal ankommt  und dann muss das arme brodie auch nimmer so in der ecke lehnen...


btw - unter dem teppich befindet sich ein fleck am parkett - und zwar dot 5.1  das sieht ungefähr so aus, als hätte ich da ein lagerfeuer gemacht! irgendwer eine ahnung wie man sowas wegbekommt? 

lösungen die ich bis jetzt selbst versucht habe: 

neuer boden (zu teuer)
abschleifen (zu teuer)
cif (geht nix)
schmierseife (auch nix)...


----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> hab "mal schnell" zusammengeräumt - 3 stunden - keine ahnung, wie ich das vorher ausgehalten hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr hübsch! 



el saltamontes schrieb:


> btw - unter dem teppich befindet sich ein fleck am parkett - und zwar dot 5.1  das sieht ungefähr so aus, als hätte ich da ein lagerfeuer gemacht! irgendwer eine ahnung wie man sowas wegbekommt?
> 
> lösungen die ich bis jetzt selbst versucht habe:
> 
> ...



wenn das schöne fischgratparkett nicht versiegelt war, dann hat das alte holz das öl gierig aufgesogen und ich bin nicht mal sicher, ob du das mit abschleifen (zumindest nicht ohne so viel material abzunehmen, dass es dann auch wieder schei$e aussieht) wegbekommst.

wie gross ist das denn? ein paar latten aus dem parkett auswechseln (lassen) kostet nicht die welt. man muss vielleicht etwas suchen um was passend altes zu finden, aber darin sind wir ja alle geübt 

ansonsten: neuer teppich!?


----------



## Briggtopp (15. März 2009)

Die günstigste Alternative, ist wie schon gesagt, einzelne Latten besorgen und austauschen. Das bekommst du mit Schleifen etc. nicht weg, bzw. weg schon bloss du trägst ne Menge ab .


----------



## el saltamontes (15. März 2009)

danke schon mal für die tips, sieht ja nicht so rosig aus!

wie siehts denn aus mit abschleifen und mit dunkler lasur (oä, bin kein "holzprofi") einlassen, so dass der rest des boden auch nachdunkelt?

sorry auch noch für ot (ein bissl gehörts ja auch zum thema bikezimmer) - geb schon ruh!


----------



## shanesimons (15. März 2009)

Ich würde auch austauschen empfehlen. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem letztens bei einem Freund, bei dem hatte sich die Katze auf dem Parkett verewigt. Haben das abgeschliffen, was ewig gedauert, ziemliche Dellen hinterlassen und noch nicht einmal komplett geholfen hat. Haben dann eine farbige Politur drauf gemacht man sah es aber trotzdem. Für die Wohnungsübergabe hat es gerade noch gereicht, weil es an dem Tag recht früh dunkel geworden ist 
Ne Lasur auf nur eine Stelle auftragen bringt auch nix, das sieht man trotzdem. Wenn dann muss komplett abgeschliffen und neu versiegelt oder lackiert werden.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (15. März 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


>



genau so ein yeti ultimate ist anfang der 90er im bikladen sator (in wien) an der wand gehangen. mit einer schwarzen accutrax... werde das nie vergessen wie ich das erste mal in den laden rein bin.


----------



## felixdelrio (15. März 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> genau so ein yeti ultimate ist anfang der 90er im bikladen sator (in wien) an der wand gehangen.



Sator? Hat der nicht mal eigene Bikes gemacht? Kann mich da an so ein Teil mit etwas ungewöhnlicher Geometrie von 92 erinnern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (15. März 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Sator? Hat der nicht mal eigene Bikes gemacht? Kann mich da an so ein Teil mit etwas ungewöhnlicher Geometrie von 92 erinnern ...


ja, sind damals ein paar in wien herumgefahren. hab aber ewigkeiten keine mehr gesehen. weder auf der strasse noch auf ebay. habe leider weder bilder noch sonstige informationen darueber. werde demnaechst mal bei dem laden vorbeischauen.


----------



## mini.tom (15. März 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> genau so ein yeti ultimate ist anfang der 90er im bikladen sator (in wien) an der wand gehangen. mit einer schwarzen accutrax... werde das nie vergessen wie ich das erste mal in den laden rein bin.



Schau doch bitte mal ob das Yeti noch da hängt 
habe mal meine Gabeln ordentlich platziert 



mfg
tom


----------



## tonicbikes (15. März 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> genau so ein yeti ultimate ist anfang der 90er im bikladen sator (in wien) an der wand gehangen. mit einer schwarzen accutrax... werde das nie vergessen wie ich das erste mal in den laden rein bin.



ja, ich hatte/habe mich auch gleich in dieses "porno pink" verliebt

@tom: die 5. Gabel von li hätte ich auch noch gerne......aber das muss leider erstmal warten!


----------



## mini.tom (15. März 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> ja, ich hatte/habe mich auch gleich in dieses "porno pink" verliebt
> 
> @tom: die 5. Gabel von li hätte ich auch noch gerne......aber das muss leider erstmal warten!



du meinst die in der mitte ?  die ist leider nicht verkäuflich - sorry 
mfg
tom


----------



## Briggtopp (15. März 2009)

Tom, immerwieder ein Genuß deine Sammlung betrachten zu dürfen


----------



## zaskar-le (15. März 2009)

...umgeben vom funkelnden Pulver der Accutrax, zwischendurch beim IBC-Surfen die Yetis streicheln dürfen, in ruhigen Momenten gedankenversunken in diesem Traumzimmer...

Schön ist es geworden, Tom!


----------



## Diggler (16. März 2009)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/305083]
	
[/URL]
nicht besonders schön die anbringung, die rahmen sind aber ganz ok, besonders der linke  hängt bei mir direkt über pc und monitor, kann man immer mal hochschauen und innehalten  wenn man mal eine pause braucht


----------



## RaXXor (16. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr hübsch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit ein paar Latten austauschen ist es aber nicht getan da der boden zu 99% feste verklebt ist. Das heißt das der boden bis zum fleck aufgerißen werden müsste. Damit wären die Latten die man rausreißt auch hinüber. Man wird auserdem wohl kein Stabparkett in dem gleichen farbton bekommen da das Holz ja nachdunkelt. Abschleifen könnte helfen aber damit es gut wird müsste der komplette boden abgeschliefen werden. Und je nach dem wie tief es im Holz ist hilft das auch nicht weiter. Punktuell schleifen hilft nicht weiter da es eine "senke" im Boden gibt und der boden wenn er da neu behandelt wird wesentlich heller ist als der Rest. Also bleibt nen günstiges Laminat drüber legen was ich bei dem Schönen Boden aber nicht machen würde oder der neue Teppich.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## el saltamontes (16. März 2009)

> besonders der linke




der whiskeytown racer ist echt ein traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (16. März 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Latten austauschen ist es aber nicht getan da der boden zu 99% feste verklebt ist. Das heißt das der boden bis zum fleck aufgerißen werden müsste. Damit wären die Latten die man rausreißt auch hinüber. Man wird auserdem wohl kein Stabparkett in dem gleichen farbton bekommen da das Holz ja nachdunkelt. Abschleifen könnte helfen aber damit es gut wird müsste der komplette boden abgeschliefen werden. Und je nach dem wie tief es im Holz ist hilft das auch nicht weiter. Punktuell schleifen hilft nicht weiter da es eine "senke" im Boden gibt und der boden wenn er da neu behandelt wird wesentlich heller ist als der Rest. Also bleibt nen günstiges Laminat drüber legen was ich bei dem Schönen Boden aber nicht machen würde oder der neue Teppich.
> 
> Gruß Daniel



In der Pflegeanleitung für eines meiner Holzmöbel steht etwas von einem Holzreiniger (leider nicht näher spezifiziert) sowie Zitronensäure zur Behandlung von Flecken. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine Beize bei der punktuellen Behandlung ebenfalls helfen könnte.

Das könnte auch helfen: http://www.frag-mutti.de/tipp/p/show/category_id/2/article_id/14517/Ölflecken-auf-Pflasterstein.html


----------



## tonicbikes (16. März 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> der whiskeytown racer ist echt ein traum!



das kann ich nur bestätigen, durfte das Zieglein schon streicheln


----------



## fredeckbert (16. März 2009)

Frag-Mutti.de - DAS Nachschlagewerk (nicht nur) für Junggesellen... wie geil ist das denn.
Muss ich mir gleich mal bookmarken.


----------



## magas (16. März 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> ja, sind damals ein paar in wien herumgefahren. hab aber ewigkeiten keine mehr gesehen. weder auf der strasse noch auf ebay. habe leider weder bilder noch sonstige informationen darueber. werde demnaechst mal bei dem laden vorbeischauen.



jaja der Herr Sator, Laden in Wien 2., Boecklinstrasse irgendwas - kann mich auch noch gut erinnern, daß ich mal dort war um mir seine Bikes anzuschauen, nachdem in der BIKE ein Bericht über Bikes aus A & CH (Marone - Kampmaschine  , Sator und ich glaube noch S-Bike) erschienen ist.
glaube der hat nix mehr mit Bikes am Hut und hast sein Geschäft verkauft und macht jetzt in Elektro (E-Autos) oder sowas in der Art - aber vlt. hängt ja das Yeti noch dort,...............


----------



## maka82 (16. März 2009)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Frag-Mutti.de - DAS Nachschlagewerk (nicht nur) für Junggesellen... wie geil ist das denn.
> Muss ich mir gleich mal bookmarken.



kam glaub ich sogar mal n Bericht von im Fernsehen. gemahlener Kaffee gegen verschmierte Hände und das geht sogar


----------



## nico.. (20. März 2009)

"Ein Bikezimmer - das wär schön"

Hier mal mein Multifunktions-WG-Zimmer:











Ist übrigens die Deckenhalterung ausm Lidl; gabs dort vor ein paar Wochen; nicht so richtig schön aber für 5 funktioniert das Ding...

Viele Grüße & ein schönes Wochenende 
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (20. März 2009)

Sieht ganz nett aus, vor allem das Bike


----------



## Stephan Weniger (20. März 2009)

So hier mal meine kleine Ecke mit dem ganz neuen Radl zusammen.


----------



## denicoo (21. März 2009)

Hier mal meine kleine Werkstatt, leider grad nicht so ordentlich.....






Demnächst aber werden alle ordentlich an die Wand gehängt


----------



## newsboy (21. März 2009)

ich will auch ne kamera, wo ich alles auf eins drauf kriege.











so, setze mich wieder bisschen hin. 

ashok


----------



## zaskar-le (21. März 2009)

sehe ich da tatsächlich 3 (drei) newsboys, newsboy?


----------



## Koe (21. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> sehe ich da tatsächlich 3 (drei) newsboys, newsboy?



genau das gleich hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht und 3 mal nachgezählt.


gute nacht.


----------



## newsboy (22. März 2009)

es gibt viele zeitungen zum verteilen...


----------



## Protorix (22. März 2009)

da wurde aber ordentlich aufgebaut, früher hingen da nur nackige rahmen rum ... tja aber mehr platz hatte er damals

was sind denn das für hochprofilige felgen auf dem alurad...


----------



## newsboy (22. März 2009)

stimmt...







und habe noch immer welche an der wand.

gipiemme.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2009)

schade das die rahmen nie die weite dieser welt kennenlernen werden. 
hab ich ein glück das titan bei mir nichts zum klingeln bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (22. März 2009)

4 newsboys gesamt ?!? verdammt ...


----------



## SixTimesNine (22. März 2009)

Unbenutzt, nicht mein Ding.
Ungefahren, auch nicht wirklich.
Und am Ende kein Platz im Sarg.
Dann doch besser used look,
Spass im Leben gehabt
und erleuchtet Richtung
Titanparadies.


----------



## wubu (22. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> sehe ich da tatsächlich 3 (drei) newsboys, newsboy?





bsg schrieb:


> 4 newsboys gesamt ?!? verdammt ...





Als ob es bei *DER* Sammlung noch darauf ankommt....  

Ist immer wieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## bsg (22. März 2009)

natürlich kommt es drauf an - der eine könnte meiner sein )).


----------



## newsboy (22. März 2009)

es sind nur drei newsboys.

ich kann es mir leisten sie nicht zu benutzen... 

a.


----------



## robbitobbi (22. März 2009)

Hier mal mein "Zimmer", oder vielmehr Eckchen im Keller.....





mit der Titan"flut" von newsboy kann ich leider nicht mithalten aber sehr schön anzusehen 

Gruss
Torben


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. März 2009)

Das 18" Pinnacle


----------



## newsboy (22. März 2009)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> mit der Titan"flut" von newsboy kann ich leider nicht mithalten aber sehr schön anzusehen
> Gruss
> Torben



klar kannst du... zeig mal ohne zu kaschieren. 

a.


----------



## wubu (22. März 2009)

bsg schrieb:


> natürlich kommt es drauf an - der eine könnte meiner sein )).




Dann mach ihm ein Angebot, das er nicht ablehnen kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbitobbi (22. März 2009)

Danke syn-crossis....
das Atti wartet übrigens noch auf den Einbau deiner Syncros.(liegt hier oben neben mir).
@newsboy:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. März 2009)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> Danke syn-crossis....
> das Atti wartet übrigens noch auf den Einbau deiner Syncros.(liegt hier oben neben mir).



Die Syncros von mir ist aber 26,8mm, das Atti verlangt aber nach einer 27,2mm


----------



## cschrahe (22. März 2009)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein "Zimmer", oder vielmehr Eckchen im Keller.....
> 
> mit der Titan"flut" von newsboy kann ich leider nicht mithalten aber sehr schön anzusehen
> 
> ...




Warum hast Du denn das Bild an der Wand geschwärzt? SO schlimm?


----------



## bsg (22. März 2009)

Beim Newsboy hilft kein Angebot - der ist süchtig .


----------



## Kampfmaschine (22. März 2009)

Hiermal meine Chaosecke. Zur Zeit stehen die Bikes im Flur. Zum Glück sind wir die einzigen Mieter!
Zum basteln stehen sie dann im Büro. Aber dies Jahr wird noch gebaut und dann gibt es ein eigenes 20qm Schrauberreich mit separatem Eingang.
Ist schon echt Wahnsinn was die meisten hier zeigen! Hut Ab!
Aber lieber Bikes als Briefmarken!


----------



## goegolo (22. März 2009)

Ist das da ein Raven hinten oben links?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. März 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Aber lieber Bikes als Briefmarken!




Eben, die Bikes kann man wenigstens benutzen


----------



## trinkdöner (18. April 2009)

et voila:






Der Boden leidet doch sehr - ehrlich gesagt... bange jetzt schon um die Kaution


----------



## kadaverfleisch (19. April 2009)

Moin,

ich könnte Euch eine Bike-Wohnung anbieten:
man kommt in die Küche




durch den Flur




am Bad vorbei




dann an der Werkstatt




ins Wohnzimmer



und




ich verrate aber nicht wem die Wohnung gehört.

Gruß
Micha

ps. meine ist es nicht, sonst würde mich meine Frau rausschmeissen


----------



## LaiNico (19. April 2009)

ich zieh um.


----------



## chowi (20. April 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ps. meine ist es nicht, sonst würde mich meine Frau rausschmeissen



Morjens Micha, stimmt,
man sieht keine Ikea-Kerzen...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Inigo Montoya (20. April 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Morjens Micha, stimmt,
> man sieht keine Ikea-Kerzen...
> 
> Gruß chowi



stimmt, frauen markieren ihr territorium mit teelichtern.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2009)

,,brrr, die wohnung is eklig - bikes i. d. wohnung sind gut , aber das sieht ja aus , als ob der bewohner im keller  lebt .. nee, is echt too heavy ....


----------



## Davidbelize (20. April 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Eben, die Bikes kann man wenigstens benutzen




sorry,aber briefmarken auch.

    immer wenn ich ein bild mit den bikes in meiner garage machen will,streikt die kamera


----------



## raven1 (23. April 2009)

....hier mal meine kleine Kammer...


----------



## raven1 (23. April 2009)

und das "KLEINe" passt überall hin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (23. April 2009)

Na das ist ja ein witziges Ding! Hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (23. April 2009)

raven1 schrieb:


> und das "KLEINe" passt überall hin !



Bravo
Philippe


----------



## raven1 (23. April 2009)

Hi, ja, habe ich mal vor ein paar Jahren gebastelt...


----------



## exracer (23. April 2009)

"Gebastelt" ist gut !!

Tolle Miniatur. 

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## wtb_rider (24. April 2009)

wie bastelt man denn sowat, mal eben. 

"liebling ick habe die räder geschrumpft" tolle wohnraum beschaffungsmaßnahme. sag mir mal das zauberwort, dann bekomm ich keinen ärger mehr mit der frau. und das macht das wohnungssuchen für die meisten von uns erheblich leichter. wenn man nicht den platz für 9 räder miteinrechnen muss.

*ick*: "na dann geh ich mal an den schrank und kieke mit welchem rad ick heut los fahre." schuhkarton auf. grübel ??! "
*ick*: schaaahaatz soll ich dir eins mitbringen?"
*sie*: "kannste nicht mal ne auswahl mitbringen?"
*ick* : "kla moment."
*sie*: "au ja die roten." die andren schnell neben den schlüsseln auf das schränkchen gestellt...
*ick*: "abrakahastenichtgesehen" 
und dann kanns auch schon losgehen.

gefällt mir.
gruss kay


----------



## felixdelrio (24. April 2009)

Juten Humor ... fürn Potsdamer


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. April 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Juten Humor ... fürn Potsdamer


 
...kommt aus den Mountains of Babel, da legt er Wert drauf


----------



## Davidbelize (24. April 2009)

Mountains of Babel = ne mönstrose bezeichnung für diese hügel.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Mountains of Babel = ne mönstrose bezeichnung für diese hügel.



von wegen hügel. ich hab mal für euch ahnungslose ein panoramabild aus meinem fenster geschossen. und wer findet das das hügel sind, braucht ne brille. 





gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (25. April 2009)

Das geschulte Auge erkennt Projekte.


----------



## stylzdavis (25. April 2009)

Fritzl Lounge 
Platz ist doch in der kleinsten Hütte


----------



## oli_muenchen (25. April 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Fritzl Lounge



ich find's geschmacklos


----------



## Briggtopp (25. April 2009)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> ich find's geschmacklos



!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. April 2009)

Ich auch!
Nicht das Zimmer, sondern den Namen des Zimmers


----------



## euphras (25. April 2009)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> ich find's geschmacklos



quoted for emphasis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (26. April 2009)

...nachdem Ihr interveniert habt (fritzl lounge), habe ich es auch endlich verstanden. Hab immer überlegt was er damit meint. Na gut, ist wie mit den belgischen Maulwürfen. Man muß nicht immer alles so ernst nehmen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## felixdelrio (7. Mai 2009)

Na dann mal wieder 'Back To Topic' ...

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schonmal so halbwegs zeigbar ... das Reich von Alex (Mosstowie) und mir.

40qm ehemaliger Kohlenkeller (natürlich gesichert durch zwei Stahltüren und meterdicke gemauerte Wände). Wir arbeiten noch an der Beleuchtung, dann gibts auch bessere Fotos.

Eingangsbereich ...





The Fleet (einige leider im Dunkeln verschluckt) ...





Keiner möchte sie wirklich verbauen, aber wir gucken und fassen sie immer wieder gern an ...





Stadträder, Projekte etc ...





Mal was für die verwitterte Wand ...





Das NOS-Regal ...





Schön ...





So, jetzt habt ihr zumindest einen kleinen Eindruck .


----------



## argh (7. Mai 2009)

Das sieht nach einer sehr sehr netten Location aus! Gefällt mir super...


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Mai 2009)

IN BERLINS NIEDERUNGEN LIEGEN SO EINIGE VERBORGENE SCHÄTZE:
DIESER IST ECHT NACH MEINEM GESCHMACK. 

watt isn ditt weisse vorm funk?


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Mai 2009)

Ahrghh... 

Geile Location und was für eine Sammlung...Juchem, Funk, Yeti...und sogar ein Marone!
Sehr schön


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Mai 2009)

David, das ist ein Juchem.
Kein Wunder, dass es Alex' Liebling ist - was für eine Schönheit! 



felixdelrio schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten noch an der Beleuchtung, dann gibts auch bessere Fotos.





felixdelrio schrieb:


> leider im Dunkeln verschluckt) ...



Blitz einschalten, dann braucht man auch keine ruhige Hand mehr 
Aber die Stimmung ist so natürlich auch viel schöner... 



felixdelrio schrieb:


> Keiner möchte sie wirklich verbauen, aber wir gucken und schauen sie uns immer wieder gern an ...





felixdelrio schrieb:


> Das NOS-Regal ...






Wow. Habt Ihr Euch wirklich schön gemacht.
Glückwunsch zu Eurem wunderbaren Museum!

P.S. Alex, ich melde mich/sorry/tut mir leid/ist nicht vergessen!


----------



## mini.tom (7. Mai 2009)

Da habt nicht zu viel versprochen - Glückwunsch - besser hätte man es kaum machen können 
und bitte Andreas nicht immer das Cadex 890i ablichten - sonst muss ich mir doch noch Sprengstoff besorgen 
und Alex das Yeti sieht ja garnicht so schlecht aus  also ich meine den Rahmen + Gbael + Vorbau - zu dem Rest sage ich mal lieber nichts 
Grüße aus der Erlanger Umgebung 
Tom


----------



## wtb_rider (7. Mai 2009)

chapeau claque meine herren.

sowas hätt ich auch gerne. auch wenn ich jetzt nicht auf die schnelle wüsste was ich mit dem neu gewonnenen wohnraum anstellen sollte.
naja wie hat mein grossvater schon immer gesagt
spontanität will gut überlegt sein.

vielleicht bekomm ich ja mal irgendwie die möglichkeit eure heiligen hallen abzuchecken. da sind soviel tolle räder, die ich gerne mal live sehn will.

pis schpeeter...


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (7. Mai 2009)

...fehlt nur noch nen Kühlschrank und nen Sofa


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Mai 2009)

steht bestimmt in dem nicht fotografierten teil des kellers..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (7. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> steht bestimmt in dem nicht fotografierten teil des kellers..........



Stimmt!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (7. Mai 2009)

...na dann doppel


----------



## bighit_fsr (7. Mai 2009)

noch vor einem Jahr:



da sahs noch wüst aus in der Garage bei den Schwiegereltern
und jetzt (wo unser Haus bald fertig ist) sind sie alle über mehrere Zimmer verteilt:


 

 

 


noch kann ich auf die Geduld meiner Frau zählen, weil einfach noch zu viel anderer Mist zu machen ist....
aber in der letzten Woche wurde das hier fertig:
4.50 Meter in der Breite, ca. 3 Meter hoch in der Mitte und eine Dachneigung von 45°.



Weitere Bilder folgen, wenn das dann mal eingerichtet ist.....


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Mai 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Da bei uns die Kinder in die Wohnung dürfen, müssen die Velos in der Fritzl Lounge Platz nehmen.
> 
> Das geschulte Auge erkennt Projekte.


.....und unterirdische Geistlosigkeit!!!!
.....bei dir hackt das wohl.....,da könnt ich nur:kotz:.....aber so ist das wohl heutzutage,Geschmacklosigkeit kennt keine Grenzen,erst recht in der Anonymität eines Forums....ganz klar eine Frage des Charakters!

Grüße
Nils


----------



## kadaverfleisch (7. Mai 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Stimmt!


 
...kann ich nur bestätigen, war schon live vor Ort in den Berlininischen Untergründen. Herrlich ist es geworden 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Mai 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Na dann mal wieder 'Back To Topic' ...
> 
> Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schonmal so halbwegs zeigbar ... das Reich von Alex (Mosstowie) und mir.
> 
> ...




...aber es geht auch ohne"geistreiche"Namen,wie man sieht...
sehr sehr geile Location,altes Gewölbe und jede Menge edle Classicteile...irgendwie passend!!!!

Grüße
Nils


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Mai 2009)

...und diese komischen, durchlaufenden Rohre könnt Ihr ja noch absägen.
Schont die Birne und schaut einfach besser aus


----------



## euphras (8. Mai 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schonmal so halbwegs zeigbar ... das Reich von Alex (Mosstowie) und mir.
> 
> 40qm ehemaliger Kohlenkeller (natürlich gesichert durch zwei Stahltüren und meterdicke gemauerte Wände). Wir arbeiten noch an der Beleuchtung, dann gibts auch bessere Fotos.
> 
> ...



Also, ich muß sagen, ich bin schwerstens beeindruckt! Diese Schrauberhöhle hat doch wirklich Atmosphäre!  

NOS-Teile und anfassen: ja, das kenne ich...


----------



## zingel (8. Mai 2009)

*Die unterirdische Location von Felixdelrio & Mosstowie ist der absolute Hammer! ..sowas wünsch ich mir auch mal!*




und zu dem hier...


SHIVER schrieb:


> .....und unterirdische Geistlosigkeit!!!!
> .....bei dir hackt das wohl.....,da könnt ich nur:kotz:.....aber so ist das wohl heutzutage,Geschmacklosigkeit kennt keine Grenzen,erst recht in der Anonymität eines Forums....ganz klar eine Frage des Charakters!
> 
> Grüße
> Nils



Hi Nils, eigentlich sollte man merken, dass eine ironische Bemerkung bzgl. Fritzl nicht allzu ernst genommen werden sollte! 

Die Szene im neusten Hitler Film als die Frau beim Sex sagte, sie spüre nichts und er darauf hin meinte *...dann, ..dann werd ich mich vergröööösern!* fand ich zum todlachen, obwohls eigentlich gar nicht lustig ist. 

...ob man solche Ironie versteht ist auch ganz klar eine Frage des Charakters!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Mai 2009)

......auch Ironie hat seine Grenze,und zwar die Grenze zwischen Geschmack und Geschmacklosigkeit,darüber läßt sich bekannterweise streiten..nicht aber wenn sie wie hier,meiner Meinung nach,klar überschritten wurde...und das zu verstehen ist ebenso eine Frage des Charakters wie der Pietät...

Grüße
Nils


----------



## zingel (8. Mai 2009)

kannst du mir sagen, gegenüber wem die Äusserung deiner Meinung nach Respektlos war?


----------



## Radlerin (8. Mai 2009)

Also ich fands jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, dass man hier darüber ne Diskussion drüber führen müsste. Humore sind eben genauso verschwieden wie Geschmäcker, was solls. Kein Grund, sich jetzt hier maßlos drüber aufzuregen, finde ich. Wenn ich was nicht lustig finde, was jemand gesagt, muss ich doch nicht gleich so aggressiv auftreten. Cool down, hm! 

Andreas, wann ist eigentlich Einweihungsparty? Ich finde dazu gerade im Berlin-Thread nicht den entsprechenden Eintrag... trotz SuFu...  Falls es dann soweit ist, leg bitte Papiertücher parat, ich sabbere bestimmt viel rum!


----------



## versus (8. Mai 2009)

wahnsinnskeller da in berlin! auch der dachspitz sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## devils_advokate (8. Mai 2009)

jep, der keller ist schon hammer!!!


----------



## chowi (8. Mai 2009)

Andreas und Alex, 
echt super, 
Hauptsache die Mädels werden nicht sauer, dort kann man ja Nächte verbringen...
Äahhh ne Einweihung ist allerdings Pflicht!
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Mai 2009)

Moin...

Hab mich etwas abgekühlt....aber,es regt mich halt auf wenn absolut schauerliche Ereignisse derart"verniedlicht"werden,Ironie hat damit rein garnichts zu tun....das finden die Opfer sicherlich auch nicht witzig,die ihr Leben lang darunter leiden werden!
Klar,solang es einen nicht selbst direkt betrifft,daher: Die Hemmschwelle der Pietät diesbezüglich sinkt allgemein stets weiter,das zu merken und diese trotzdem beizubehalten bei sich selbst,das zeugt von Charakterstärke(also erst denken,dann schreiben..).....ich bin ja außerdem nicht der einzige den das gestört hat.....
Soviel dazu,die Diskussion gehört natürlich nicht in diese Forum...gerne können wir die per PN oder wie auch immer weiter führen....und bitte jetzt wieder Pics von Bikezimmern....

Grüße
Nils


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (8. Mai 2009)

@Andreas und Alex
.....darf ich mal nen Nachmittag vorbei kommen ,mich mit dem kühlen Blonden und den "scharfen Schoten" auf`s Sofa begeben und mal ne Runde gucken und anfassen 




...ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Briggtopp (8. Mai 2009)




----------



## Radlerin (8. Mai 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> und bitte jetzt wieder Pics von Bikezimmern....
> 
> Grüße
> Nils



Du hast sie aber vergessen anzuhängen!


----------



## Radlerin (8. Mai 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> @Andreas und Alex
> .....darf ich mal nen Nachmittag vorbei kommen ,mich mit dem kühlen Blonden und den "scharfen Schoten" auf`s Sofa begeben und mal ne Runde gucken und anfassen
> 
> ...ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt



Ich hab den Fehler entdeckt! "dem" muss "der" heißen!


----------



## felixdelrio (8. Mai 2009)

Heineken trinken ist erlaubt ... Blondinen anfassen aber nicht ... da hat meine zarte brunette Schwester was dagegen.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (8. Mai 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Na dann mal wieder 'Back To Topic' ...
> 
> Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schonmal so halbwegs zeigbar ... das Reich von Alex (Mosstowie) und mir.
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr Schöne und Seltene Bikes habt Ihr da zusammen gesucht!

Bin auch Stolzer Besitzer einer "Kampfmaschine", das Bike würde ich für kein Geld der Welt hergeben!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (8. Mai 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich hab den Fehler entdeckt! "dem" muss "der" heißen!



Siehste Claudia,ich wusste schon warum ich "dem" und nich "der" geschrieben habe!


----------



## Radlerin (8. Mai 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Heineken trinken ist erlaubt ... Blondinen anfassen aber nicht ... da hat meine zarte brunette Schwester was dagegen.



Tja, schade eigentlich, nich???  Mosstowie, du Spielverderber!


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Mai 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> und Alex das Yeti sieht ja garnicht so schlecht aus  also ich meine den Rahmen + Gbael + Vorbau - zu dem Rest sage ich mal lieber nichts



Einspruch Euer Ehren! 

Ich habe das Teilchen schon mal kurz live gesehen - sehr lecker und mit toller Ausstrahlung. Das Pulver strahlt, dass einem das Herz aufgeht. Dieser kleine Schelm hat sich in seiner Gesamtheit tief in mein Hirn gebrannt 

@alex: kannst Du mal bitte ein paar bessere Fotos des Juchem posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (9. Mai 2009)

...Hach, hier wird es Anzüglich, da fühl ich mich Zuhause!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (9. Mai 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...Hach, hier wird es Anzüglich, da fühl ich mich Zuhause!
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



Du willst bestimmt auch mehr Fotos von der blonden und der brunetten Schwester 
Ich hätte auch lieber besser Fotos von den Bikes


----------



## MaxH. (13. Mai 2009)

Da ja manche hier eine Vorliebe für Turbo Sättel haben, kann ich auch noch welche anbieten. Sind zwar eher Turbo Triathlons und Bios, aber trotzdem 

Der linke Teil meiner Vitrine, die allerdings mittlerweile etwas gefüllter ist 

Gehöre eigentlich eher in die Rennrad-ecke, aber men Classic MTB ist ein Hans Lutz mit Columbus Max OR und Campa Gruppe, wird allerdings jetzt neu lackiert... 
Liebe Grüße,
Max


----------



## cschrahe (13. Mai 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> @Andreas und Alex
> .....darf ich mal nen Nachmittag vorbei kommen ,mich mit dem kühlen Blonden und den "scharfen Schoten" auf`s Sofa begeben und mal ne Runde gucken und anfassen
> 
> 
> ...ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt



Wenn Ihr aus "Schoten" noch "Roten" macht, dann komm ich auch vorbei


----------



## badbushido (13. Mai 2009)

MaxH. schrieb:


> Da ja manche hier eine Vorliebe für Turbo Sättel haben, kann ich auch noch welche anbieten. Sind zwar eher Turbo Triathlons und Bios, aber trotzdem
> 
> Der linke Teil meiner Vitrine, die allerdings mittlerweile etwas gefüllter ist
> 
> ...




Ich musss sagen, ich finde die Campy Abteilung um einiges leckerer als die gewöhnungsbedürftigen Bios.


----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2009)

dito!


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Mai 2009)

leider nicht mein keller     .....aber wie ich finde, sehr erwähnenswert.


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61382


----------



## Inigo Montoya (23. Mai 2009)

fehlt da wirklich folgender link oder hab ich ihn uebersehen?
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48131


----------



## Inigo Montoya (23. Mai 2009)

das bild is so geil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (23. Mai 2009)

Salut, bin am aufräumen



philippe


----------



## cleiende (23. Mai 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> das bild is so geil:



Den Kommentar dazu finde ich extrem passend:
"torment me no more with these pictures satan, i will resist you and keep to path of good!!!!"

Das ist schon fast die ultimative Elox-Kollektion.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Mai 2009)

Ich find die Teile zu schade um nur Rumzuliegen.
Die haben es verdient gefahren zu werden


----------



## Inigo Montoya (23. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich find die Teile zu schade um nur Rumzuliegen.
> Die haben es verdient gefahren zu werden



eine funk gabel fahre zu wollen ist keine gute idee.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (24. Mai 2009)

.....da....rechter Hand liegen sie,die schwarz-silbernen Avid-Hebel die ich brauch,werd ihn mal fragen was er mit 2 Paar will...vielleicht geht da ja was....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## goegolo (24. Mai 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> das bild is so geil:



Und das Ganze bitte im Fahrradladen als Selbstbedienungsregal zum Stöbern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (24. Mai 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> eine funk gabel fahre zu wollen ist keine gute idee.



 wohl wahr! Aber zum Hinstellen immer Spitze!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (24. Mai 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> wohl wahr! Aber zum Hinstellen immer Spitze!


das unterschreib ich! die macht sich in jedem regal gut


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Mai 2009)

Wieso? Taug die nichts?


----------



## felixdelrio (25. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wieso? Taug die nichts?



Da gabs diverse Rückrufe wegen Bruchgefahr. Aber trotzdem schön anzuschauen


----------



## Inigo Montoya (25. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wieso? Taug die nichts?


die funk gabel hatte angeblich einen designfeder. es konnte vorkommen, dass die gabelbruecke das vorderrad blockiert. quellen dafuer habe ich jetzt keine parat aber ich glaube ich habe das auf mtbr vrc und auf retrobike.co.uk gelesen.


----------



## roesli (30. Mai 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> die funk gabel hatte angeblich einen designfeder. es konnte vorkommen, dass die gabelbruecke das vorderrad blockiert. quellen dafuer habe ich jetzt keine parat aber ich glaube ich habe das auf mtbr vrc und auf retrobike.co.uk gelesen.



Also, die Funk, die bei mir liegt, federt keinen Millimeter mehr (Dichtungen?  ) - So gross ist die Gefahr nicht - einfach einmal sorgfältig im Regen ausfahren


----------



## Henning W (2. Juni 2009)

So, und ich habe heute auch aufgeräumt....





..... und jetzt gibts erst mal ne Dose "Eisengebräu".


----------



## wieweitnoch? (14. Juni 2009)

Mein Arbeitszimmer ........mit guter Aussicht


----------



## Audix (26. Juni 2009)

Als ich es das erste Mal an die Wand gehalten habe und fragte:
"Na Schatz, was hältst de davon?"
"Ja - gar nich schlecht.."
Als es dann soweit war um mit der Planug zu beginnen - 
immer vorsichtig...
- hatte sie Angst das da der Dreck runter rieselt, wollte nicht das "ihr" Wohnzimmer verschandelt wird usw..
Natürlich wird es immer Wohnzimmer sauber gemacht und sei es nach einem 90min Feierabendründchen! 
Und irgendwie hats dann aber doch noch geklappt!
Die Ministerin hats genehmigt:





​ 

Ich hoffe nicht, daß dieses kleine wilde Ding hier sich irgendwann auf die Reifen verirrt!:











​


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2009)

entweder sind die katzen viel zu gross,oder die bikes viel zu klein.







warum versteckst du die antriebsseite?
und ein bisschen zu jung ditt teil,für dieses forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (27. Juni 2009)

So rum auf gehängt sah es iwi dynamischer aus -
im Gesamtkonzept.
Aber mal sehen..
Kann ja noch gedreht werden..


----------



## Audix (27. Juni 2009)

Antriebsseite gibts hier:





Fred
 - Ups..outdoor - wird doch ganz dreckig- ihh


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. Juni 2009)

immer noch zu jung "ditt teil" - auch outdoor.....


----------



## farao (27. Juni 2009)

Wäre hier wohl besser aufgehoben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=59159&page=43&highlight=bikezimmer

Btw, was für eine Katzenartige ist das auf dem zweiten Bild?

gruß
farao


----------



## Audix (27. Juni 2009)

Ah..
Bikezimmer is im Classicabteil..
Ups..war mir tatsächlich im Moment entgangen...
Und das wo ich doch so fasziniert die Fotos angesehen hab!
Jetze wird mir einiges klar!
sorry!
Ich verspreche dafür demnächst mal das Alpinestars hin zu stellen!
Das "Katzenartige" ist ne Bengal Katze. Saucooler Mitbewohner !

edit sagt: der WZ Fred war mir bisher kein Begriff


----------



## Diggler (27. Juni 2009)

die Katze gefällt mir auch bestimmt gefährlich


----------



## Beaufighter (27. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Tier dein Bengale, aber die Spiegeldecke ist ja mal voll krass


----------



## Splatter666 (27. Juni 2009)

> aber die Spiegeldecke ist ja mal voll krass



War bestimmt vorher das Schlafzimmer 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> ...krass



das ist ein sehr, sehr nettes wort für diese decke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (28. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das ist ein sehr, sehr nettes wort für diese decke



Nun ja, im Sinne von außergewöhnlich, exzentrisch, ich wollte mich dennoch relativ neutral ausdrücken  und nicht gleich hinschreiben ob es die Schlafzimmerdecke war oder ist....


----------



## Audix (28. Juni 2009)

Spassvögel! Auch ein WZ kann mal Schlafzimmer sein! 
Die Decke hat der Vermieter (Architekt) seinerzeit eingebaut, als er die Wohnung für sich umgebaut hat. Er is aber n Langweiler!
Macht Spass, Höhe, Licht etc. Besonders wenn man im Winter den Kamin an hat!
Die kleine Bengal Maus is nur gefährlich wenn man vergisst sie zu füttern!
Frisst übrigens nur frisches, warmes, rohes und blutiges Fleisch!


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Juni 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Die Decke hat der Vermieter (Architekt) seinerzeit eingebaut



...dafür sollte man ihm seine Berufsbezeichnung schnellstens wieder aberkennen. 
Kaum zu glauben übrigens, mit was die Leute ihre Decken so alles bekleiden. Spiegel und Holz sind da noch harmlos 
Ich persönlich finde schon Rauhfaser schlimm...


----------



## zingel (28. Juni 2009)

mir würd ne Spiegeldecke gefallen.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (28. Juni 2009)

Was nützt einem eine Spiegeldecke,wenn man dort schläft?


----------



## wubu (28. Juni 2009)

Weiß nicht, was ihr gegen die Spiegeldecke habt. Spiegel vergrößern einen Raum optisch und im dem Fall ist es auch noch (halbwegs) ordentlich gemacht. Wenn ich da an meine 2. Wohnung, die Vormieter und deren selbstgebastelten Spiegel an der Schlafzimmerdecke denke.....
:kotz:

Ich wüßte auch sehr gern, was das für eine Katze am Kratzbaum ist! Die sieht ja fast aus wie ein Leopard. Sehr schönes Tier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (28. Juni 2009)

bengal-katze s.o.


----------



## wubu (28. Juni 2009)

Danke. 
Hab das oben ja gesehen, ist aber nicht klar, welche der 2 Katzen damit gemeint ist. Bin ja kein Katzenexperte.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das ist ein sehr, sehr nettes wort für diese decke


 


Audix schrieb:


> Die Decke hat der Vermieter (Architekt) seinerzeit eingebaut, als er die Wohnung für sich umgebaut hat.


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> ...(Architekt)...



 jetzt wirds echt bizzarr...


----------



## Audix (29. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt wirds echt bizzarr...


Kann sein das ich mich oute...
und ich will ja den Fred hier nich verofftopicen...
aber ich kann eure Aufregung bezüglich einer Spiegelkachel verkleideten Decke echt nich nach vollziehen 
Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt macht sie den Raum hell, hoch und bietet - auch im Liegen mit Blick zur Decke einen schönen Überblick über das geschehen!
Ausserdem ist es nur ca die Hälfte des L förmigen ca30qm Raums..
Aber jetze is auch gut..
jeder wie er mag!

Aber wenn ich tauschen dürfte würd ich auch das "Zimmer" aus Post#81 nehmen...


----------



## Spaltinho (29. Juni 2009)

Richtig eingesetzt können verspiegelte Decken durchaus Sinn machen und somit dem Raum Qualitäten bringen, die er ohne nicht hätte. 
Die wichtigsten Argumente hat Audix ja schon genannt. Ich wäre vorsichtig, 
diesem Architekten Unvermögen nachzusagen, ohne dessen ursprüngliche Intention und Einrichtung zu kennen.
Schöner Nebeneffekt: Du hast immer genau doppelt so viele Räder im Zimmer stehen ! 


Sorry, für ot

Gruß

(Was sind Kreuzberg oder Neukölln !!?  Linden rules,alta!!)


----------



## shanesimons (29. Juni 2009)

Also gerade bei diesen verspiegelten Geschichten, spielt der Zeitgeist ne große Rolle. Es gab Zeiten in denen das ein Muss war und auch Architekten sind nicht unfehlbar.


----------



## Audix (29. Juni 2009)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> (Was sind Kreuzberg oder Neukölln !!? Linden rules,alta!!)


 Yeah!


----------



## Miracoolx (30. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte auch mal was Zeigen und stelle fest ich habe kein Platz (


----------



## argh (1. Juli 2009)

Das schaut aber ziemlich nach ´nem profanen Abstellzimmer aus... 

Und das Altitude ist heiß- hast Du noch ein paar Detailbilder davon (V.a. von der Farbkombi Sattelstütze, Klemme, Rahmen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miracoolx (1. Juli 2009)

Nur in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## lutz-laessig (3. Juli 2009)

Ich bin beeindruckt was für schöne Hütten es gibt 

Hier meine kleine BikeEcke


----------



## tonicbikes (19. Juli 2009)

das ist meine Bike Ecke (brauche Platz):






mfg
tonic


----------



## hoeckle (19. Juli 2009)

ha, wie geil.... den reispflanzerhut an der wand hab ich auch noch...


wiederdenspam....


----------



## tonicbikes (19. Juli 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ha, wie geil.... den reispflanzerhut an der wand hab ich auch noch...



cool.......ich sach nur Eurobike 08

gruss
tonic


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juli 2009)

tonicbikes.....also dein tomac ist mal einsame spitze (schade das eas nicht aufgebaut ist).
ich könnte das für dich erledigen.....


----------



## tonicbikes (19. Juli 2009)

ne ne, lass mal

thx
tonic


----------



## Hans der Bär (8. August 2009)

Unser neuer Garagen-Anbau, leider noch nicht ganz eingerichtet:


----------



## lebaron (8. August 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> ne ne, lass mal
> 
> thx
> tonic



Gibt es davon noch mehr Bilder? Welche Nummer hat das gute Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onza98 (8. August 2009)

@Hans der Bär

....nette Sammlung, aber leider mal gar nicht klassisch....falscher Thread...

Gruss onza98


----------



## BR1044 (8. August 2009)

so siets in meiner Bude aus,wenn ich am Schrauben bin...


----------



## Hans der Bär (8. August 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> @Hans der Bär
> 
> ....nette Sammlung, aber leider mal gar nicht klassisch....falscher Thread...
> 
> Gruss onza98



*schäm* -.-


----------



## KIV (8. August 2009)

haste trotzdem fein gemacht!


----------



## shanesimons (19. August 2009)

Es hat doch tatsächlich noch Vorteile Single zu sein. Zum Beispiel kann ich mein Reich ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen gestalten. Dazu hier mal ein Paar Impressionen.
Sicherlich (noch) nicht ganz so exklusiv und bunt wie bei anderen, aber so kann ich mich wenigstens noch steigern.











 





 

 

 

 

 

 














​


----------



## hoeckle (19. August 2009)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Es hat doch tatsächlich noch Vorteile Single zu sein. Zum Beispiel kann ich mein Reich ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen gestalten. Dazu hier mal ein Paar Impressionen.
> 
> Sicherlich (noch) nicht ganz so exklusiv und bunt wie bei anderen, aber so kann ich mich wenigstens noch steigern.​
> 
> ...


 
 wie gail, ein eigener laden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (19. August 2009)

Spacewall im Privatbereich, das ist echt mal cool 
Respekt!


----------



## tonicbikes (19. August 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## shanesimons (19. August 2009)

KIV schrieb:


> Spacewall im Privatbereich, das ist echt mal cool
> Respekt!



Stand die letzten 6 Jahre unaufgebaut im Keller und war der letzte Überrest aus dem Handy-Geschäft meiner Eltern. So kommt sie wieder zu neuen Ehren. Find die wahnsinnig praktisch, kannst ohne Probleme neu sortieren und hast alles auf einen Blick 
Der Begriff Spacewall ist mir neu, für mich war das bisher ne Blisterwand. Hinten steht noch die Adresse von irgend nem Ladenausstatter drauf.


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. August 2009)

Lustige Sache...


----------



## F-Robert (19. August 2009)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Es hat doch tatsächlich noch Vorteile Single zu sein. Zum Beispiel kann ich mein Reich ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen gestalten. Dazu hier mal ein Paar Impressionen.
> 
> Sicherlich (noch) nicht ganz so exklusiv und bunt wie bei anderen, aber so kann ich mich wenigstens noch steigern.​
> 
> ...


 
von wann bis wann ist denn das museum geöffnet...falss ich mal wieder in döbeln und umgebung bin


----------



## Syborg (19. August 2009)

Klasse, ich beneide Dich um Deinen eigenen Bikeladen. Genieße noch die Zeit des Single Daseins. Es wird die Zeit kommen, da wirst auch Du im dunklen Keller Dein Dasein fristen und den alten Zeiten hinterher trauern......zumindest was Deine Bikes angeht


----------



## maxim-DD (19. August 2009)

das der maik immer so übertreiben muss, ich schick ma meine kids vorbei, die werden ihren spass mit dem "BUNTEN ZEUGS HABEN".

aber haste fein gemacht!


----------



## mini.tom (19. August 2009)

Maik,
da haste nicht zu viel versprochen 
geile Idee mit den Blisterwänden 
mini.tom
ps: Sattel ist unterwegs


----------



## shanesimons (20. August 2009)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Blumen. 
Hat nicht vielleicht noch jemand n Paar Hersteller Aufkleber für die (noch) kahlen Plexiglastoppings?
@ mini.tom: vielen dank, da weiß ich Bescheid und freu mich drauf


----------



## 6ix-pack (20. August 2009)

Etwas ungeordnet, aber das ist in nem Bikekeller schonmal so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (20. August 2009)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Es hat doch tatsächlich noch Vorteile Single zu sein. ​




Altese, leck mich fett, willst Du nen Laden aufmachen? Oder ist es wirklich eine "Ersatzbefriedigung" Alles so schön bunt... 

Der Respekt sein Deiner - aber freundlich gefragt: was machst Du mit dem ganzen Kram? Blöde Frage aber fahren kann das doch keiner mehr oder?!

Viel Spaß noch,

Hörni​


----------



## roesli (20. August 2009)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Es hat doch tatsächlich noch Vorteile Single zu sein. Zum Beispiel kann ich mein Reich ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen gestalten. Dazu hier mal ein Paar Impressionen.
> Sicherlich (noch) nicht ganz so exklusiv und bunt wie bei anderen, aber so kann ich mich wenigstens noch steigern.​



Gefällt. Nur schon, weil wohl einiges an Zeit darin steckte, die Teile zusammenzutragen und so zu präsentieren. Und wenn auch nicht alles Ringle & Co ist: Schön, dass auch jemand diesen Bereich vor dem Vergessen bewahrt.


----------



## shanesimons (20. August 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Gefällt. Nur schon, weil wohl einiges an Zeit darin steckte, die Teile zusammenzutragen und so zu präsentieren. Und wenn auch nicht alles Ringle & Co ist: Schön, dass auch jemand diesen Bereich vor dem Vergessen bewahrt.



Schön, dass es jemand ähnlich sieht. Ich finde es teilweise schwerer die alten "günstigen" Tuningteile zu kriegen als "die üblichen Verdächtigen"


----------



## Lady_K (26. August 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

unser trautes Heim... .


----------



## Briggtopp (26. August 2009)

Holy Moly


----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. August 2009)

Hey shanesimons,

wie waren noch gleich die Öffnungszeiten?

Supergeil!


----------



## Ketterechts (16. September 2009)

Nachdem ich es endlich mal geschafft habe , meine Schrauberhöhle aufzuräumen , hab ich auch gleich ein paar Bilder geschossen :


----------



## Koe (16. September 2009)

sehr schön. geile tapete.

ich muss auch endlich mal ordnung im schrauberkeller machen.

und du willst nicht zuffälig einen von den roten h²o loswerden.

gruß stefan


----------



## Protorix (16. September 2009)

diesen werkzeugwagen hab cih auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (16. September 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> diesen werkzeugwagen hab cih auch



Wo bekommt man den?
Gruß chowi


----------



## Ketterechts (16. September 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man den?
> Gruß chowi



Zu Weihnachten geschenkt 

Jibbet glaub ich beim OBI


----------



## chowi (16. September 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten geschenkt



Ja Benjamin, ich schreibs auf den Wunschzettel.

Wisent, evtl. Bauhaus?


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (16. September 2009)

Und ich habe gerade erst meinen ganzen "Schrott" aus den Achtzigern in die Presse gehauen.
Und ihr sammelt das Zeug.?!

Habe noch einen ca. 15 Jahre alten Vorbau von Syncros in Silber poliert; der ist gannnz lang mit 0°, wie es früher halt so üblich wahr!
Sollte ich mir den auch an die Wand heften? 
Zum Fahren brauche ich den nie wieder!


----------



## Beaufighter (16. September 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Nachdem ich es endlich mal geschafft habe , meine Schrauberhöhle aufzuräumen...



Ja halloooooo, nicht schlecht! Ich freu mich ja schon auf Freitag, bis bald!


----------



## 93tilInfinity (16. September 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Heute hat sich der Nachfahre eines Klassikers zur gemütlichen Runde in meinem "Bikezimmer" gesellt: Ein 2009er a la carte.
Es ist das erste Neuvelo, das ich mir seit ´95 gekauft habe.
Ein wenig die Wirtschaft ankurbeln etc...










Happy Trails
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (18. Oktober 2009)

mir war langweilig... habe die kuschelecke renoviert. 










a.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (19. Oktober 2009)

beneidenswert. bravo!


----------



## lebaron (19. Oktober 2009)

ashok du kannst einen echt fertig machen!


----------



## Audix (19. Oktober 2009)

....echt kuschellig!
Glückwunsch!
Und ich such gerade händeringend nach nem popligen Verschleissset für mein ´94 Alpinestars...
...womit hab ich bloß die letzten 10 Jahre verschwendet??? - ach - jetzt fällts mir ein...
*duck und wieder raus..*


----------



## Neckarinsel (19. Oktober 2009)

in einer Single - Wohnung (3.Stock) habe ich ein Zimmer für mein Hobby MTB


----------



## Botanicman2000 (19. Oktober 2009)

Mannomann
manche Leute haben es gut

naja meine Werkstat sieht nicht so aus habe auch nur 1 Bike.

dafür viele Modelle.

musste aber meine komplette Mietgarage räumen und  hause jetzt auf 10qm

aber Respekt an euch


Achja die geilen werkzeugwagen gibts inne Bucht so um die 200 Euro
mit Ordentlichen Vollauszügen

so einen von Obi hab ich auch in etas kleiner taug net viel

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Radlerin (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich erlaube mir darauf hinzuweisen, dass dies hier das Classicforum ist - auch wenn Bilder von Bikezimmern möglicherweise von allgemeinem Interesse sind.

Ashok: Ein Traum. Leider ist mein Monitor defekt, ich seh soviel "bunt".


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Oktober 2009)

titan is ja nicht mein ding,aber so ein keller in der stahlversion wäre schon was duftes.


----------



## Mano (30. Oktober 2009)

klein aber fein


----------



## Kampfmaschine (30. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir gibt es bald auch ein richtiges Bikezimmer. Dauert noch so ca. 6 Monate bis es fertig ist.!
Da wo "KIND I" drin steht wird es werden. Mit eigenem Eingang!
Endlich Platz für meine 11!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (30. Oktober 2009)

Schön! Und wo schläfst Du? Im Hauswirtschaftsraum?


----------



## Radlerin (31. Oktober 2009)

In der Diele ist das Bett doch rechts an der Wand schon eingezeichnet...


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Oktober 2009)

Oh, hoppla. Maisonette. Und das mir...


----------



## newsboy (31. Oktober 2009)

ha... hatte ich vor dem umzug auch gemacht, sogar mit "hängkärtchen".

basteln ug





blieb nicht lange so. 

a


----------



## zingel (31. Oktober 2009)

XLM, HeiHei, Szabo, Ulti und Nuusboi kenn ich

...aber wer bitte schön ist Ashley, Marie-C, Willi und Fatti?


----------



## CarstenB (31. Oktober 2009)

mitglieder der kellerfetischparty gang.


----------



## newsboy (31. Oktober 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> XLM, HeiHei, Szabo, Ulti und Nuusboi kenn ich
> ...aber wer bitte schön ist Ashley, Marie-C, Willi und Fatti?



du kennst ashley (für die hatten sie keine decals mehr übrig) nun marie-claire (mca) nicht? beides ex-mitarbeiterinnen von merlin.

noch im alten zimmer aufgenommen. 





willi: willits trail king
fatti: fat titanium


----------



## maxim-DD (31. Oktober 2009)

@Mano

und das mit drehbank

wir haben ja auch bei unseren motorradschraubern ein superteil von drehbank stehen,

aber keiner will mir zeigen wie`s geht.

der ronny


----------



## CarstenB (31. Oktober 2009)

...und ich sach noch "ashok, setz dich nicht immer auf die oberrohre. das geht nicht gut"...

mehr info zu ashley 

http://www.completesite.com/mbhof/page.cfm?pageid=6&year=2003&memberid=142

zu marie-claire gibt's nicht so viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (31. Oktober 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Schön! Und wo schläfst Du? Im Hauswirtschaftsraum?



Gibt noch ne Etage, Ich penn dann direkt über dem Bikezimmer!

Könnt das nicht schon alles fertig sein?!


----------



## Mano (31. Oktober 2009)

@maxim-dd: is ein verdammt praktisches teil für ne werkstatt 
das is schade wenn dir das keiner zeigt man kann vieles selber machen wofür man sonst viel geld ausgeben muss


----------



## nico.. (15. November 2009)

wenn zwei Spinner in einer WG wohnen:

Unser "neues" Wohnzimmer. Man beachte in welche Unkosten wir uns gestürzt haben, um die Räder sicher zu platzieren (0,4cm Holz, selbst gesägt!!)

Von links nach rechts: Atala, Rock Lobster, Specialized, Kuwahara, Bontrager, ... 










und die andere Seite des Zimmers (50% der Freude ist gestellt) 





Viele Grüße und einen guten Start in die Woche wünschen:
Malte & Nico


----------



## mini.tom (15. November 2009)

Hallo Malte & Nico 
na endlich hat das Lobster auch ne Bremse und Griffe  
Ps: hast ja doch den ollen Vorbau genohmen  und die schwarzen XT Kurbeln passen ja garnicht an das Kuwahara  - ah da gehen die schwarzen Parts von mir ran aha aha aha 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## zaskar-le (15. November 2009)

nico.. schrieb:


> Unser "neues" Wohnzimmer.



Habt Ihr sehr schön gemacht! 



nico.. schrieb:


> (50% der Freude ist gestellt)


----------



## nico.. (16. November 2009)

Hallo Tom, hallo Christian,

Danke, uns gefällt es auch - für den wenigen Aufwand 

ja, jetzt fehlen dem Malte nur noch die passenden Shifter; wenn er die hat, muss ich ihn nur noch überredet bekommen, das Ding mal standesgemäß einzuweihen 

An dem Kuwahara sind leider "nur" gepulverte XT-Kurbeln. Die echten konnte ich mir nicht leisten  - sehen trotzdem ganz nett aus. Und Deine Vermutung ist richtig: Die Teile von Dir sind mit dem Vorbau die letzten die noch fehlen...

Viele Grüße,
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (16. November 2009)

Warum sich die Grazien immer so zieren? tstssss....

Haben die denn auch standesgemäße Bikes,
das haben sie doch verdient...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Spaltinho (16. November 2009)

Nico, du hast noch das Lackieren vom (ollen ) Vorbau vergessen. 
Und, übereden musste du mich auch nicht den Lobster zu fahren, keine Sorge ! Geht ein wenig abkleben vorher in Ordnung? 
Danach werde ich keine Gnade walten lassen. 

@ chowi: Die Fahrräder der beiden Sofadamen sind leider nicht in unserem Zuständigkeitsbereich. 
(es sei denn, sie haben einen Defekt) 
Aber sei beruhigt, bei unseren eigentlichen Grazien sind MTBs vorhanden.


----------



## singlestoph (16. November 2009)

an der decke


----------



## hoeckle (16. November 2009)

stoph, das zählt nicht...
wenn man sich einen shop ins wohnzimmer bastelt, dann ja. aber keinen shop als wohnzimmer verkaufen.... Obwohl....


aber nettes bild anyway


----------



## S-BEND (16. November 2009)

@ singlestoph

Ist das letzte in der Reihe ein Serotta Colorado Legend Ti ?

Gruß


----------



## singlestoph (17. November 2009)

das war ein ATi soviel ich weiss













wurde ersetzt gegen das hier:







@ hoeckle, ich wohne da , empfange da gäste und freunde ...


----------



## hoeckle (17. November 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ..........   Obwohl....


 


singlestoph schrieb:


> @ hoeckle, ich wohne da , empfange da gäste und freunde ...


 






weiß ich doch...


----------



## versus (17. November 2009)

und gerade noch wollte ich sagen, dass das eigentlich MEIN (2.) wohnzimmer ist...
ein vorteilhafteres foto hattest du nicht zufällig?


----------



## hoeckle (17. November 2009)

nee, christoph war an dem abend zu beschäftigt.....


----------



## versus (17. November 2009)

sack - ich sag nur headbadge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (17. November 2009)

ich hab auch noch ein beikzimmer

also gestern abend entdeckt in meiner wohnung

da stehen aber nur zwei rennräder

unddas auch nur solange bis ich wieder eine(n) Mitbewohner(in) hab

in zürich? anyone?

ichmachmalnbild


----------



## retired (17. November 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> weiß ich doch...



das ich besser ausschaue war mir ja schon immer klar 
aber dass es so extrem ist, erschüttert dann doch etwas 

schönes wohnzimmer stoph 

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (17. November 2009)

retired schrieb:


> das ich besser ausschaue war mir ja schon immer klar



dass ich gegen mr. bodensee 1987 anstinken könnte, hatte ich ja auch nicht angenommen


----------



## singlestoph (18. November 2009)

1 zeichen


----------



## Binar (2. Januar 2010)

Bei uns hat sich auch was getan.
Renovierungsarbeiten sind jetzt kom. abgeschlossen.





cheers sascha


----------



## tonicbikes (2. Januar 2010)

Gute Idee mit dem Rindenmulch-und 2/3Räder gefallen auch sehr gut, besonders das Salsa und das Goat


----------



## goofyfooter (7. Januar 2010)

wurde ersetzt gegen das hier:







hi, wasn das fuer ne marke? der sieht nett aus - so ganz ohne marketing einfluss.


----------



## CarstenB (7. Januar 2010)

spot


----------



## cschrahe (28. Februar 2010)

Heute habe ich endlich mal Bilder von meinem neuen Schrauberkeller gemacht. Wir sind Anfang Dezember in ein Haus umgezogen und da fand ich recht geniale Gegebenheiten vor 
War ein Haufen Arbeit, bis alles so war, wie ich es wollte.
In der kleinen Werkstatt wird geschraubt und durch die Garage komme ich direkt in den Hof, was praktisch ist. So muß man nicht immer durchs ganze Haus. Die Fahrräder werden dann allerdings teileweise oben "geparkt", zum Leidwesen meiner Frau 







Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (28. Februar 2010)

Besonders gelungen ist Dir dabei die Aufbewahrung einiger Feilen und der Naben......


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Februar 2010)

...und wenn Dich die ganzen Turbos da stören, würde ich Dir einen schwarzen mit Glattleder abnehmen


----------



## cschrahe (28. Februar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...und wenn Dich die ganzen Turbos da stören, würde ich Dir einen schwarzen mit Glattleder abnehmen



Und genau so einer fehlt mir selbst


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Februar 2010)

Verdammt!


----------



## cschrahe (1. März 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Besonders gelungen ist Dir dabei die Aufbewahrung einiger Feilen und der Naben......



Der Vorteil: wenn Du eine Feile rausziehst, kommen alle anderen gleich mit


----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. März 2010)

Christof, auf jedenfall besser, als im alten Haus 

...da ich heute 5 Pakete gepackt habe, die Betroffenen können sich schon mal freuen, habe ich im Zuge dessen auch mal ein Bild meines kargen Kellers fotografiert. Wenn dann irgendwann mal endlich einer meiner Söhne auszieht, dann...





Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (4. März 2010)

Micha, schön mit dem zentralisierten Mädchenrad,
da stimmt die Harmonie...

Gruß chowi


----------



## felixdelrio (4. März 2010)

Wir Berliner Kellerkinder ...


----------



## Ketterechts (5. März 2010)

So

Es ist fast geschafft .
Nachdem mein Bikezimmer zuerst von 12qm nach einem Umzug nur noch 9qm hatte und ich wegen Platzmangels das alte Bikezimmer immernoch zu 60% in Beschlag hatte , musste ein Ausweg gesucht werden .
Hier mal der Grund , warum meine ganzen Projekte momentan nicht voran kommen .













Um dieses kleine Stück neue Heimat dem hiesigen Haus abzuringen , war es nötig 8lfm Schrauben/Maschinenregal , welches bis unter die Decke ging , abzubauen und woanderst neu sortiert wieder aufzustellen . Zwei Schweissgeräte sowie ein weiteres Regal mit Schmiedezubehör mussten ebenfalls weichen .
Dann noch 8 Meter Wand einziehen - 1qm Putz von der Wand klopfen - alles streichen und jetzt noch die Fenster mattieren -> gegen ungewollte Blicke .

Am Wochenende kann es dann losgehen mit dem Umzug . 95% der Biketeile und 90% der Bikes müssen aus dem 2.OG runter ins EG - mir tun jetzt schon die Füsse weh


----------



## gtbiker (5. März 2010)

Sehr cool, so was wünscht man sich doch!


----------



## hossegor (5. März 2010)

Mein Velos müßen das Zimmer mit Mopeds und und einer alten Vespa teilen


----------



## Elfriede (5. März 2010)

Du Prolet


----------



## maxim-DD (5. März 2010)

ich möcht auch mal:

alles unsinn


----------



## CarstenB (5. März 2010)

Ronny, versuchst du heute einen neuen Rekord an sinnfreien posts aufzustellen?


----------



## Elfriede (5. März 2010)

Schön ist anders...


----------



## maxim-DD (5. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> Ronny, versuchst du heute einen neuen Rekord an sinnfreien posts aufzustellen?



alles unsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (5. März 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Schön ist anders...



alles unsinn


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2010)

irgendwie verstehe ich die story nicht.


----------



## maxim-DD (5. März 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> irgenwie verstehe ich die story nicht.



alles unsinn


----------



## cschrahe (6. März 2010)

... laß mich raten: Unsinn ?


----------



## zingel (6. März 2010)

*un*dallesmacht*sinn*


----------



## Kampfmaschine (8. März 2010)

Hier entsteht gerade mein neues Bikezimmer und ein bischen Wohnraum für meine bessere Hälfte und mich.
Das schöne beim bauen is ja das man so ein paar Sachen planen kann, wie die eigene Tür nach draussen im BZ und Wasseranschluss draussen ume Ecke zum putzen nach ner Tour!
Irgendwo muß man ja mit dem Sammelsurium ja hin!
Die Frau brauch halt den Schuhschrank und wir unsere Bikezimmer.
Am meisten Freu ich mich auf die Wand im " KLEIN RAINFOREST" Stil!
Laßt euch überraschen!


----------



## shanesimons (11. März 2010)

Da ja nun einige meiner Teile auf dem Weg zu Ihren neuen Besitzern sind, wollte ich euch doch noch gern ein paar Bilder der Teile in alter "Behausung" zeigen.
Man beachte auch die Entwicklung der Wand, zu sehen in meinem Album "mein Reich" 




 




 

 

 


 

 




 


​


----------



## Briggtopp (11. März 2010)

...ich fühl mich gerad so komisch  mal warm und mal kalt...shane...mal übelst krass, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## shanesimons (11. März 2010)

Mist, ich hätte noch paar Minuten warten sollen, gerade hat der Postmann ein 735er XT Schaltwerk ein paar 900er XTR STIs und noch ein SRAM 9.0 Schaltwerk gebracht.
Übrigens so hat es im Februar 2009 bei mir angefangen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. März 2010)

das nenne ich mal ne nette anbauwand. da weiß ich ja auf wen ich zurück kommen muss wenn ich was brauche

das haus wird aber auch schick, scheint nicht so ein 0815 siedlungshauszu werden oder?

ich hab mir heute auch unsere neue wohnung angeschaut...geht über 2 stockwerke. wenn ich meine räder über die wendeltreppe hoch bekomme werd ich da auch was nette vorzeigen können...juhu


----------



## Ketterechts (11. März 2010)

@ shanesimons

Das sieht ja aus wie in einem Fahrradladen - nur dasss der hier wesentlich besser bestückt ist als alle Bikeläden die ich so kenne - Chapeau


----------



## shanesimons (11. März 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> @ shanesimons
> 
> Das sieht ja aus wie in einem Fahrradladen - nur dasss der hier wesentlich besser bestückt ist als alle Bikeläden die ich so kenne - Chapeau



Was die "Bestückung" angeht komm ich mir langsam wie ne Frau vor, bei jedem neuen Projekt steh ich vor der Wand und denk mir "ich hab kein Schaltwerk, ich hab kein Schaltwerk, ich hab einfach keine Teile"


----------



## divergent! (11. März 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> @ shanesimons
> 
> Das sieht ja aus wie in einem Fahrradladen - nur dasss der hier wesentlich besser bestückt ist als alle Bikeläden die ich so kenne - Chapeau




und die radläden haben nie die teile die man braucht...zumindest nicht in dem alter.


----------



## hoeckle (11. März 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Was die "Bestückung" angeht komm ich mir langsam wie ne Frau vor, bei jedem neuen Projekt steh ich vor der Wand und denk mir "ich hab kein Schaltwerk, ich hab kein Schaltwerk, ich hab einfach keine Teile"


 

rofl


----------



## maxim-DD (11. März 2010)

ja maik ( shanesimons ), ich werd mich wohl bei der nächsten schraubaktion mal in naturalien bezahlen lassen müssen! 

de ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (11. März 2010)

respekt du bist der bekloppteste! und das sag ich voller neid.


----------



## shanesimons (11. März 2010)

elsepe schrieb:


> respekt du bist der bekloppteste! und das sag ich voller neid.



Danke für das Kompliment


----------



## Kampfmaschine (12. März 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment



Der Hammer!

Äh wie waren deine Öffnungszeiten doch gleich?


----------



## shanesimons (12. März 2010)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Der Hammer!
> 
> Äh wie waren deine Öffnungszeiten doch gleich?



Geöffnet nur nach vorheriger Absprache mit dem Ladeninhaber


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2010)

du wohnst in dresden?...........dann muss ich doch mal meinen bruder in neukirch besuchen kommen.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. März 2010)

WAS IST DAS NUN KONSEQUENZ, STURHEIT, SUCHT, PASSION ,
 WELCHE DIAGNOSE NOCHMALS??


----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. März 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *verkaufe ein klassiker*



...so eins steht immer am Europacenter (Berlin Breitscheidtplatz) angeschlossen, allerdings nicht so hochwertige Ausstattung. Glaube DX oder XT.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## chaw09 (17. März 2010)

ist mit dx ausgestatt, sieht aber noch ganz gut aus, hab ich am we auch gesehn...;-)


----------



## Boramaniac (17. März 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Am Wochenende kann es dann losgehen mit dem Umzug .
> 95% der Biketeile und 90% der Bikes müssen aus dem 2.OG runter ins EG -
> mir tun jetzt schon die Füsse weh



Das ist nun 2 Wochen her... Was ist das Resultat??? 

Gruß Bora


----------



## mkberlin (18. März 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Übrigens so hat es im Februar 2009 bei mir angefangen:



...und zwischenzeitlich im lotto gewonnen, oder was?
da soll noch einer sagen, den deutschen geht es schlecht! 

wirklich respekt vor der wand und seinem inhalt, aber ich bin froh das ich diese krankheit nicht mehr habe!...na zumindestens nur quartalsmäßig in leichten schüben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (18. März 2010)

mkberlin schrieb:


> ...und zwischenzeitlich im lotto gewonnen, oder was?
> da soll noch einer sagen, den deutschen geht es schlecht!
> 
> wirklich respekt vor der wand und seinem inhalt, aber ich bin froh das ich diese krankheit nicht mehr habe!...na zumindestens nur quartalsmäßig in leichten schüben



Ne ich hab aufgehört im Rauchen, naja und seitdem brauch ich nen Zeitvetreib, man hat als Nichtraucher soviel Zeit deswegen ist fast alles Geld seitdem dahinein geflossen


----------



## cleiende (18. März 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Da ja nun einige meiner Teile auf dem Weg zu Ihren neuen Besitzern sind, wollte ich euch doch noch gern ein paar Bilder der Teile in alter "Behausung" zeigen.
> Man beachte auch die Entwicklung der Wand, zu sehen in meinem Album "mein Reich"



Ich hab das jetzt erst gesehen, und bin erstmal in die Knie gegangen.
Grundgütiger, das wird vermutlich nur noch in der Schweiz getoppt werden.


----------



## ph0 (18. März 2010)

sollte es mal einen abendfüllenden spielfilm
über mountain-bikes der 90er geben,
weiss hollywood an wen sie sich in sachen equipment
zu wenden haben


----------



## felixdelrio (18. März 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Grundgütiger, das wird vermutlich nur noch in der Schweiz getoppt werden.



Vielleicht. Nur neigen die Schweizer dazu sich wirklich seltene Teile an die Wände zu hängen. Ist halt alles Ansichts- und Geschmacksache.


----------



## el saltamontes (28. März 2010)

bin mal umgezogen mit meinem ganzen alt- und neueisen...





shanesimmons sei dank: immer wenn meine freundin von wegen fahrrädern rumnörgelt, kann ich nun diese bilder herzeigen


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. April 2010)

bei mir wirds auch langsam eng


----------



## insanerider (17. April 2010)

shane ist dir klar, dass es mitmenschen gibt, die lange eine xtr hr nabe suchen mussten...unfassbar


----------



## shanesimons (17. April 2010)

Nuja man tut was man kann, ich hoffe ja auch demnächst einige dieser Teile verbauen zu können.


----------



## maxim-DD (18. April 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Nuja man tut was man kann, ich hoffe ja auch demnächst einige dieser Teile verbauen zu können.



bist du dir da wirklich sicher

de ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. April 2010)

so neue wohnung und mein rad und spielzimmer ist bald fertig. eine seite hab ich schon geschafft. der rest kommt noch:

















naja die seite ist noch nicht fertig....





und ja erwachsenwerden ist was für kinder aber nicht für jungs


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2010)

Woher haste denn die Radständer?
Die Radseite sieht schonmal gut aus


----------



## aggressor2 (24. April 2010)

stadler glaub ich.

jaja...wenn ich groß bin will ich auch ein spielzimmer, ohne bett drin


----------



## Ketterechts (24. April 2010)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Das ist nun 2 Wochen her... Was ist das Resultat???
> 
> Gruß Bora



Eingeräumt , aber noch zu chaotisch zum fotografieren - kommt aber noch - gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## divergent! (25. April 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Woher haste denn die Radständer?
> Die Radseite sieht schonmal gut aus




die radständer gibts grad bei obi. so ein 5er ständer kostet glaub 20 oder 25.

hab aber die bügel mit so nem isolierband umwickelt ( für heizrohre ). dann drückts da nicht so häßlich auf die speichen.

@alex: das wird schon. legst dir ne frau zu dann habt ihr mehr geld und du hast dann auch ein großes zimmer für dich......zumindest bei der richtigen frau


----------



## aggressor2 (25. April 2010)

ich werds versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (25. April 2010)

jena hat doch genug hübsches rohmaterial


----------



## gtbiker (25. April 2010)

Ah ja, danke, da werd ich wohl mal vorbeischauen. Sonst kosten die Dinger ja horrend viel.


----------



## divergent! (25. April 2010)

jup. in der bucht liegen die so um die 70 aufwärts. gibts auch für 3 räder oder halt für 5.

wenn du keine findest kann ich ja hier welche für dich holen. versand bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin ( denke mit dpd gehts günstig ).


----------



## gtbiker (25. April 2010)

Das ist nett, ich schau mal hier im Obi nach und melde mich dann bei Bedarf


----------



## Miracoolx (4. Mai 2010)

so neue wohnung und mein rad und spielzimmer ist bald fertig. eine seite hab ich schon geschafft. der rest kommt noch:


Was will man mit den Dingern, mit den man nicht Fahren kann???
Meine Meinung: Das ist nur verschundenezeit halbe Fahrräder zusammeln.

MfG


----------



## Radlerin (4. Mai 2010)

Aha.

Ein Beitrag, auf den wir alle wie verrückt gewartet haben...


----------



## argh (4. Mai 2010)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Aha.
> 
> Ein Beitrag, auf den wir alle wie verrückt gewartet haben...



Jetzt sei doch nicht so.

Wer Bergermond Singelspeed fährt, fährt wenigstens.


----------



## maxim-DD (4. Mai 2010)

@divergent! - 2 nette "HAND-MADE ANTI-PASTI" haste da stehen.

irgenwoher kenne ich die schwarze disk.

 de ronny


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal etwas aufgeräumt, persönliche Fehden könnt Ihr ja auch per PN austragen. 
Bitte nun wieder zurück zum Thema, die letzten Beiträge hatten damit herzlich wenig zu tun.

Danke!


----------



## maxim-DD (6. Mai 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich habe mal etwas aufgeräumt, persönliche Fehden könnt Ihr ja auch per PN austragen.
> Bitte nun wieder zurück zum Thema, die letzten Beiträge hatten damit herzlich wenig zu tun.
> 
> Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven1 (6. Mai 2010)

Heute fertig gestellt fürs Bikezimmer......


----------



## raven1 (6. Mai 2010)

Danke nochmal an mini.tom, das Cannondale F1000 Bj. 95 ,jetzt mit neuester Technik zum trainieren auf der Straße.....

Gruß Frank


----------



## cschrahe (12. Mai 2010)

Mein Zimmer ist ja klein und zierlich und das bei zahlreichen Hobbys , daher muß ich es in Bereiche unterteilen ... hier meine Klassik-MTB Ecke 
Achtung: grellow mit Blitz fotografiert, also -Pflicht 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## kadaverfleisch (12. Mai 2010)

Der Ständer am FAT muss jetzt auch noch in Wagenfarbe lackiert werden, so wie beim YETI, dann stimmt alles.

Gruss
Micha

ps. du denkst an mein Kleberli? Kannst du dann zum Basar mitbringen, wenn du den Termin bestätigst.


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juni 2010)

teil des fuhrparks, all lined up in a row.





cheers kay

zugegebenermassen passt ein kandidat nicht in die runde, aber wat solls, wir mögen ihn trotzdem.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. Juni 2010)

Angeber, aber ein ganz Lieber  Wo ist das Ridschiee von C.?

Gruss
Micha

ps. bis Samstag


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juni 2010)

aaach, verdammt det habbick janz vergessen,...


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> teil des fuhrparks, all lined up in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön, aber bitte nochmal neu mit dem kleinen roten. vom alpinestars hab ich gar nichts mitbekommen


----------



## mkberlin (30. Juni 2010)

...schickes picture!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (30. Juni 2010)

fehlt noch plaste...  ne genügt, von allem was.


----------



## Radlerin (30. Juni 2010)

Cooles Bild!


----------



## divergent! (30. Juni 2010)

mich würde auch mal ein foto vom alpinen stern interessieren da ich das gleiche modell hier stehen hab. würde al gerne sehen ob ich den rahmen so lassen sollte oder ne nette lackierung besser kommt.

das schwarz finde ich öde


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> mich würde auch mal ein foto vom alpinen stern interessieren da ich das gleiche modell hier stehen hab. würde al gerne sehen ob ich den rahmen so lassen sollte oder ne nette lackierung besser kommt.
> 
> das schwarz finde ich öde



das kennste schon: ecs-faden


----------



## divergent! (30. Juni 2010)

ah gut..dann liegts scheinbar doch nicht an meinem schlechten geschmack beim radaufbau....schwarz sieht doof aus


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> mich würde auch mal ein foto vom alpinen stern interessieren da ich das gleiche modell hier stehen hab. würde al gerne sehen ob ich den rahmen so lassen sollte oder ne nette lackierung besser kommt.
> 
> das schwarz finde ich öde








det isset, ich mag das schwarz. ist auch mein einziges mtb in schwarz und mit den neon decals fetzt das schon ganz schön.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Appleleptiker (1. Juli 2010)

krasse Farbkombi


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Juli 2010)

Das ist aber kein AlMega, diese Farbkombi ist vom CroMega DX.


----------



## wtb_rider (2. Juli 2010)

et ging doch nur um das steuerrohr decal,...ich glaube das ist überall gleich, oder?


----------



## oppaunke (21. August 2010)

so, elternzeit gut genutzt und ein kleines zimmerchen (eigentlich nur ein halbes...)für bikes und lego technik hergerichtet....zwei bikes fehlen grad noch, werds aktualisieren wenn vollständig...
endlich fertig.bin begeistert.

















der christian


----------



## Splatter666 (21. August 2010)

Moin!

Schick... Lego Technik war auch mal meine Leidenschaft; hätte da noch n ganz spezielles Schätzchen, Jeep CJ5 in Eigenaufbau-Interesse ?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## divergent! (21. August 2010)

schönes kleines zimmer, lego fetzt...erwachsen werden ist eh was für kinder und richtige jungs werden nie erwachsen


----------



## euphras (21. August 2010)

Eine nette Kurbelkollektion hast Du da, Christian! 

Konntest Du was mit dem SunTour attachement anfangen?


----------



## cschrahe (21. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schönes kleines zimmer, lego fetzt...erwachsen werden ist eh was für kinder und richtige jungs werden nie erwachsen



Auf einem Porschekalender habe ich den Spruch gelesen:

*Ich musste erst alt genug werden um wieder ganz Kind zu sein*

In diesem Sinne, mein Hobbykeller ....




Und wie beiden Meisten von uns: sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## .jan (21. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schönes kleines zimmer, lego fetzt...erwachsen werden ist eh was für kinder und richtige jungs werden nie erwachsen



Sosiehtdasaus...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. August 2010)

.jan schrieb:


> Sosiehtdasaus...



Ich kenn nur: Jungs werden nie erwachsen, nur die Spielzeuge werden immer teurer...

...bleibt nur noch die Frage unbeantwortet: Warum können Frauen das nicht verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. August 2010)

ihr habt eindeutig die falschen frauen

aber dein radkeller ist ja mal auch geil...da stehen ja richtig nette schätzchen...das neuere gefährt mit der dt gabel...watn dat?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ...das neuere gefährt mit der dt gabel...watn dat?



votec?


----------



## cschrahe (21. August 2010)

Sind alles Räder, die ich damals auch gekauft habe. Das Fat, das Yeti und das Scott Pro Racing sogar aus dem Erstbesitz. Den Rest zugekauft. 
Das DT-begabelte ist Teufelszeug und "alte Herrenrückenkonform" Fully. Ne Eierschaukel halt  Aber auf längeren oder harten Touren immer meine Wahl. 
Hab Bilder in meiner Galerie. Votec.

Gruß, Christof


----------



## zingel (21. August 2010)

in der dunklen Höhle hängen ein paar an der Wand...


----------



## Myxin (21. August 2010)

In den Keller sind wohl die meisten von uns verbannt worden...


----------



## zingel (21. August 2010)

yep


----------



## mini.tom (21. August 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Auf einem Porschekalender habe ich den Spruch gelesen:
> 
> *Ich musste erst alt genug werden um wieder ganz Kind zu sein*
> 
> ...



aber Christof -da fehtl doch noch eins auf dem Bild ?


----------



## cschrahe (21. August 2010)

Tom, meinst Du das aus Deiner Ecke? Ist dann doch als Teileträger verkommen. Die wunderschönen Teile zieren jetzt das Longus. Der Winora-Rahmen ging garnicht. Bleischwer und eine Geometrie zum zuFußgehen  
Wolltest Du nicht den Rahmen  Kannste haben, für Lau 

Sonst hätt ich noch ein konplettes Mitt80er Kettler (verliehen) und ein Longus (grün/weiß gesprenkelt) Rahmenset (aus eBay) 
Was in meiner Sammlung noch fehlt ist ein GT Karakoram K2, aber da gibts wohl keine mehr 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## mini.tom (21. August 2010)

aber das Longus hat doch ne U-Brake oder sehe ich das falsch 
wo ist die hintere Bremse und der Steuersatz vom Winora - die brauch ich eventuell ;-) 
Ist das Innenlager auch im Longus ? Wenn nicht bräuchte ich auch das - oder hat das Andreas bekommen ?
gute Nacht 
thanks
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gige (22. September 2010)

Noch 3 Wochen dann steht das Bikezimmerchen


----------



## bratfass (22. September 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Auch ein Hobby  67er Rekord C Coupe
> 
> Gruß, Christof




Hi Cristof,

ich weiß, der Post ist schon etwas älter - aber ein Coupe ist das nicht, sondern eine schöne 2Tür Limo. Ich hab ein 69er Commodore A GS Coupe - (identische Karosse, nur größerer Motor und etwas abweichende Ausstattung ;-)), Coupe sieht so aus (Foto ist von 1983 vor 27 Jahren, Spanienurlaub  ):

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/746990]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Kampfmaschine (23. September 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> In den Keller sind wohl die meisten von uns verbannt worden...



Isch abe gar kein Keller!


----------



## cschrahe (23. September 2010)

bratfass schrieb:


> Hi Cristof,
> 
> ich weiß, der Post ist schon etwas älter - aber ein Coupe ist das nicht, sondern eine schöne 2Tür Limo. Ich hab ein 69er Commodore A GS Coupe - (identische Karosse, nur größerer Motor und etwas abweichende Ausstattung ;-)), Coupe sieht so aus (Foto ist von 1983 vor 27 Jahren, Spanienurlaub  ):



Fette Frisur, Alter 

Ne, is klar. Is kein Coupe sondern die zweitürige Limousine. Die steht immer noch ohne Bremsen in der Garage rum, weil die Werkstatt, die die Bremssättel restauriert hat, die Sattelschrauben und die Belagsicherungsbolzen verschlampt hat


----------



## Gige (15. Oktober 2010)

Gige schrieb:


> Noch 3 Wochen dann steht das Bikezimmerchen



Die Fahrräder können bald einziehen


----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. Oktober 2010)

It's too small!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (20. Oktober 2010)

Da gehts sicher ein paar Stockwerke nach unten


----------



## Gige (21. Oktober 2010)

Der Einzug......


----------



## argh (21. Oktober 2010)

Na, das nimmt doch Form an. 

Wenn Du die Radständer von den Vorderrädern weg nimmst, hast Du noch Kapazitäten für einige andere Räder.


----------



## whoa (22. Oktober 2010)

Igitt 4-Zylinder. ;P


----------



## divergent! (22. Oktober 2010)

und so original........da könnte man nen netten cafe racer drausbauen


----------



## Gige (22. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> und so original........da könnte man nen netten cafe racer drausbauen




Ne wird nicht umgebaut ist "Time-Correct-Classic"


----------



## shanesimons (22. Oktober 2010)

Sach mal ein so ein Ständer würde doch das Bike auch halten, oder? Wo gibt es die denn, bin grad auf der Suche nach ein paar flexiblen ständern.... Danke schonmal


----------



## Gige (22. Oktober 2010)

Für leichte Fahrräder sind sie o.k.
Ich würde sie nicht noch mal kaufen! (haben keinen guten Stand deshalb mit zwei!))

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## shanesimons (22. Oktober 2010)

Hm, ok danke dir. Da werd ich mal weiter suchen.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. Oktober 2010)

Im Zuge unseres Umzuges bekam ich auch die Gelegenheit, mir einen kleinen Bereich des Wohnzimmers abzuknappsen um mir dort eine Bike-Ecke einzurichten...wenn auch leider kein ganzes Zimmer, aber immerhin besser als sich über die ganze Wohnung verteilen zu müssen 
Da arbeitsbedingt im Moment Zeit eher spärlich ist und in den letzten Wochen erstmal andere Bereiche der neuen Wohnung Priorität hatten (natürlich auch zum Wohlwollen der Regierung...), geht's nur in kleinen Schritten voran. Ein Ende ist allerdings seit heute in Sicht.
Und so schaut's bisher aus: 









(Die Vitrine ist noch im reinen "erstmal aus' Karton raus und da rein"-Zustand, wenn sich alles wieder eingefunden hat, wird auch Ordnung geschafft  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (28. Oktober 2010)

sieht doch schon mal sehr fein aus - jeden falls besser aufgeräumt als bei mir


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Oktober 2010)

whoa schrieb:


> Igitt 4-Zylinder. ;P



Micha, das ist schon in Ordnung. Man sollte halt nur für jeden Zylinder ein eigenes Abgasrohr haben und es sollte sich um das erste Reihenvierzylindermotorrad handeln, nicht um Kawasakis Antwort auf eben dieses 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## divergent! (31. Oktober 2010)

so ich hab nochmal aktuelle bilder gemacht. wegen fehlendem blitz leider etwas dunkel ( nächstes jahr hab ich ne neue versprochen), und bei max belichtugnsgeschichte darf man nicht atmen sonst verwackelts. ich hab dann mal aus 30 bildern die "besten" rausgesucht.

also keller:









treppenecke mit den anstehenden projekten:





und mein spielzimmer:


----------



## Ianus (1. November 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich die Warnung 'räum Dein Krempel weg' nicht ganz ernst genommen. Heut nachmittag habe ich meinen 'Krempel' dann hier gefunden...


----------



## sven kona (1. November 2010)

Hoffentlich keine Kratzer abbekommen.

Dass kenn ich . mein Glacier stand aufeinmal aufm kalten dunklen Dachboden!!!

gruss


----------



## uschibert (1. November 2010)

Vorsichtig dort abgestellt, geht ja noch. Wenn aber erstmal die Nutella-Gläser oder irgendwelche Blechkonserven auf den schönen Rahmen niederprasseln, dann gibt's Dellen oder evtl. auch Beulen.


----------



## argh (1. November 2010)

Das sieht nach einer Vorstufe vom gestörten Hausfrieden aus. Jetzt bist ja vorgewarnt, was passieren kann...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. November 2010)

Ich finds in der Kammer gut aufgehoben. Wenn Licht an, passt es hervorragend zu den Blauen und Grünen teilen dort, wenn Licht aus, wird der lack geschützt.

Micha


----------



## CarstenB (1. November 2010)

ach micha, du weisst doch: wenn da mc2 auf'm vorbau steht ist der lack lichtecht. der braucht sogar richtig viel licht um schoen zu sein. nicht so wie die mc1 kirmesbuden die im dunkeln leuchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaryParker (1. November 2010)

nichts gegen MC1 bitte


----------



## CarstenB (1. November 2010)

doch, das hier. immer feste druff im kampf gegen den augenkrebs


----------



## GaryParker (1. November 2010)

augenkrebs kann doch auch ganz nett sein


----------



## Ianus (1. November 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> nicht so wie die mc1 kirmesbuden die im dunkeln leuchten


 
Die MC1-Kirmesbude habe ich noch in Sicherheit bringen können. Wobei ich für die Decke, die über dieser Bude hängt, nur Unverständnis und Spott ernte....


----------



## hoeckle (2. November 2010)

da meinste jetzt aber nicht honda damit, denn das wäre falsch und zwar in beiderlei hinsicht. die ersten waren 1905er fn, dann gab es in der folge noch einen haufen anderer wie ACE, henderson usw. sicherlich ist ne k0 auch was feines, aber naja...

und so wenig wie man von dem bock sieht, stellt sich die frage ob es sinn macht einer z das aussehen einer c4 zu verpassen oder warum man sich bei löblein seine c4 lackieren lässt.... 














kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Micha, das ist schon in Ordnung. Man sollte halt nur für jeden Zylinder ein eigenes Abgasrohr haben und es sollte sich um das erste Reihenvierzylindermotorrad handeln, nicht um Kawasakis Antwort auf eben dieses
> 
> Gruss
> Micha


----------



## Gige (2. November 2010)

Es ist eine C4 (Zephyr) 
Aber nicht von Löblein lackiert (es muss nicht immer Löblein sein andere können auch sehr gut lackieren).

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (2. November 2010)

sicherlich nicht, aber wenn du wirklich nahe dran sein willst an der originallackierung dann schon...

die ist auch nicht vom löblein, sondern noch in japan lackiert worden...


----------



## Gige (2. November 2010)

Sehr schön

Meine C4





Meine Honda





Gruß
Enrique


----------



## whoa (2. November 2010)

Wenn ich den ganzen Chrom seh frag ich mich wer das putzt? Ich mein da hätt ich ja garkeinen Bock mehr zu fahren.


----------



## Gige (2. November 2010)

Sie kann auch mal so aussehen







Sie ist ja zum fahren da

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## maxim-DD (2. November 2010)

Mopet-Forum


----------



## argh (4. November 2010)

Also kann man MC1 wie Vamire bekämpfen? 

Tut´s Knoblauch auch?


----------



## Radlerin (4. November 2010)

Ich finde ja Motorräder selbst auch toll, sie gehören hier aber nicht rein... 

Als btt bitte.


----------



## Gige (4. November 2010)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich finde ja Motorräder selbst auch toll, sie gehören hier aber nicht rein...
> 
> Als btt bitte.



Hi,

bitte meine Bilder löschen.

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## CarstenB (4. November 2010)

kannst du doch selbst machen


----------



## hoeckle (4. November 2010)

mein zweites bikezimmer habe ich schon mal gepostet. angeregt durch  die maßregelung habe ich doch noch ein bild meines ersten bikezimmers gefunden. das aktuelle werde ich aber nicht zeigen, da es direkt an das schlafzimmer angrenzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (4. November 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> mein zweites bikezimmer habe ich schon mal gepostet. angeregt durch  die maßregelung habe ich doch noch ein bild meines ersten bikezimmers gefunden. das aktuelle werde ich aber nicht zeigen, da es direkt an das schlafzimmer angrenzt....



Warum nicht, wenn du fotografierst, kannst ja nicht in der Kiste liegen???
Gruß chowi


----------



## divergent! (4. November 2010)

aber evtl die andere frau


----------



## gtbiker (4. November 2010)

An Lampen haste zumindest in deinem Kabuff nicht gespart. Sieht gut aus


----------



## CarstenB (4. November 2010)

wie hiess noch die Yamaha rechts, TY? oder ist es doch eine DT? TY50 hatte ein kumpel und ein anderer eine Malaguti. bei mir ist's dann eine Puch Ranger 4TL geworden. 30 jahre ist das nun her...


----------



## hoeckle (4. November 2010)

die yamaha ist eine ty. damit fing das elend vor 33 jahren an...
für die interesierten hintere reihe von l-r fantic, aprilia und malaguti

@chowi

doch könnte ich, aber euch den blick aus meinem bett zu zeigen, naja...



CarstenB schrieb:


> wie hiess noch die Yamaha rechts, TY? oder ist es doch eine DT? TY50 hatte ein kumpel und ein anderer eine Malaguti. bei mir ist's dann eine Puch Ranger 4TL geworden. 30 jahre ist das nun her...


----------



## divergent! (5. November 2010)

und punk warste auch dem terrorcrewaufkleber nach

@tewje....evtl benutzt er den raum ja auch noch als solarium


----------



## idworker (5. November 2010)

Malaguti...Klasse, hatte auch mal eine Fifty mit Fußschaltung.....


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. November 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> und punk warste auch dem terrorcrewaufkleber nach



Die TerrorCrew Aufkleber und Shirts haben mit der Gruppe Terrorgruppe aber rein gar nichts am Hut.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## forever (5. November 2010)

Retrostar schrieb:


> Es wäre alles viel einfacher, wenn man nicht so viele bikes hätte, dann bräuchte man nicht ein Zimmer mehr! Aber so is es halt mal, bei mir sind die bikes momentan auch noch im Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer und Keller verteilt, nur gut das meine bessere Hälfte sehr tolerant ist!
> 
> Gruß Retrostar



Hast Du es gut! Bei mir stehen 2 im Keller, ein "Ganzes" im Schlafzimmer und ein 3/4 montiertes vor dem Bett...so langsam stinkt's ihr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (10. November 2010)




----------



## felixdelrio (10. November 2010)

Sehr cool, Stef! 

Sowas will ich auch ...


----------



## pago79 (10. November 2010)

Zu dem Regal noch der passende Wandschmuck...






Gruß
Lars


----------



## versus (10. November 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Sehr cool, Stef!
> 
> Sowas will ich auch ...



man muss sowas aber auch tragen können 




DSC01532 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## zingel (11. November 2010)

das war vor sechs Kilos


----------



## versus (11. November 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> das war vor sechs Kilos



+ oder -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (30. November 2010)

meine Bunt Metall ecke.


----------



## gomes123 (30. November 2010)

argh schrieb:


> Wow... Und schon wieder werde ich beim Anblick einiger Räder neidisch und erweitere meine Liste der irgendwann noch zu kaufenden Bikes gedanklich. Ein tolles Gehirnjogging...
> 
> So. Hier seht ihr mein "Arbeitszimmer". Netterweise hat unsere Wohnung auch noch ein Zimmer zu viel. Sofern hier nicht noch ein kleiner Mensch einzieht.
> 
> ...


 ich finde es einfach aber echt bequem. Ich mag diese Typ!


----------



## zingel (30. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> + oder -



beim einen drauf und beim anderen runter


----------



## argh (30. November 2010)

gomes123 schrieb:


> ich finde es einfach aber echt bequem. Ich mag diese Typ!



Danke!


----------



## euphras (27. März 2011)

Zu "Zimmer" im engeren Sinne hat es noch nicht gelangt, ich schraube als Kellerkind. Ich wollte es trotzdem mal posten, weil es 16 Jahre her ist, daß das Rote und das Blaue nebeneinander stehen.





@ Tewje; am Roten hängt jetzt Dein XCD Schaltwerk.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2011)

im weiteren sinne...


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2011)

ach komm zeig das loch


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2011)

nee...dafür is die welt bzw dieses forum nich bereit


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2011)

feigling


----------



## gtbiker (28. März 2011)

Schicke Verschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (28. März 2011)

Tewje... Zeig uns doch mal ein Bild von deinem Verschlag!


----------



## gtbiker (28. März 2011)

Oh je, Arne, da erwischst du mich an einem wunden Punkt 
Gescheites Bild davon gibts wenn ich mal Ordnung geschaffen habe, so gibts erstmal nur ein Detail der qualitativ hochwertigen Wand.


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2011)

ah ein kellerloch


----------



## Elfriede (28. März 2011)

Einfach nur geil dieses Bike! Wenn es irgendwann mal den Besitzer wechseln sollte und 19 Zoll hat...

Gruß Björn



gtbiker schrieb:


> Oh je, Arne, da erwischst du mich an einem wunden Punkt
> Gescheites Bild davon gibts wenn ich mal Ordnung geschaffen habe, so gibts erstmal nur ein Detail der qualitativ hochwertigen Wand.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil dieses Bike! Wenn es irgendwann mal den Besitzer wechseln sollte und 19 Zoll hat...
> 
> Gruß Björn



das stand mindestens 3 monate hier im singlespeedunterforum zum verkauf. nu stehts, gemäß tewjes letzter aussage in der küche und wird mit kekskrümeln benetzt.


----------



## Binar (9. April 2011)

Musste heute auch ran.
Frühjahrs-Putz - NEUE STEINCHEN.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. April 2011)

stell das salsa aber mal ganz schnell nach vorne!


----------



## flott.weg (9. April 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> stell das salsa aber mal ganz schnell nach vorne!



...habe ich auch gerade gedacht


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2011)

So, neues Kellerloch, der letze Schliff für die "Gemütlichkeit" fehlt noch, ein/zwei Kisten wollen auch noch ausgepackt werden und Strom ist auch eher ein gewagtes Provisorium:



geschmeidige 25qm WG mit User Papa Joe.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (24. Mai 2011)

kommt doch gut

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wieweitnoch? (24. Mai 2011)

Sieht doch sehr nach deinem eigenen Reich aus... Gerrit.....ich konnte mich im Ex Kinderzimmer meiner Tochter einnisten........Links vom Fenster siehts so aus , insgesamt sind dort jetzt noch 6 Bikes zu finden, der rest rechts und überm Sofa


----------



## euphras (24. Mai 2011)

Sehr gemütliche Schrauberhöhle, Gerrit, sogar mit Boxen.


----------



## epic2006 (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, Beschallung muss schon, Laptop mit I-Net gibts auch, nur der Großteil meiner Bikes zwängt sich bei mir daheim auf 4qm. Der Standort ist auch gut, jedesmal wenn ich schrauben will, muss ich 13 Km fahren, das hält fit und ich verbringe endlich mehr Zeit beim Fahren als im Keller.

Bei Stefan schauts da schon a weng gemütlicher aus, schicker Kalender/Poster am Boden


----------



## epic2006 (29. Mai 2011)

So, gestern wurde endgültig eingeräumt, Beschallung verkabelt und vernetzt:








Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Lamima (29. Mai 2011)

@epic2006:

Äh sag mal, die ganzen Controltechs brauchst du doch bestimmt nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (1. Juni 2011)

hab zwar jetzt nich mein Bike im Zimmer, hat aber dennoch etwas mit dem fred hier zu tun, denke ich  Sind jetzt nur die wichtigsten Teile


----------



## gtbiker (1. Juni 2011)

Selbst wenn ja, dann nein


----------



## divergent! (1. Juni 2011)

aber immerhin ne dartscheibe. da könnte man zur not elendig wild gewordene miststücke von ritzeln/kettenblättern wien ninjastern dranschmeißen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Juni 2011)

...das  is ne Softdart-Scheibe


----------



## wieweitnoch? (1. Juni 2011)

Hm     in meinem Bikezimmer hängen andere Bilder an den Wänden


----------



## fishbone121 (1. Juni 2011)




----------



## B4sT1 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich nimm dat Breezer und dat Slingshot...dann haste wieder platz für´s FatChange und das muss nich mehr hintern Sessel lümmeln!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (1. Juni 2011)

Dann hätte ich ja Platz für  andere Kalender ...............nee nee , die bleiben schön ...dafür mussten andere gehen   und das Fat steht wunderbar direkt neben mir


----------



## divergent! (2. Juni 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...das  is ne Softdart-Scheibe




man kann nur eins. hardcore biker haben softdart scheiben........


----------



## der_schwabe (2. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen Die Herrschaften!

Der Umzug in die neue Wohnung wurde vor ca. zwei Wochen vollzogen und ein Teil der Räder steht mittlerweile auch ihrem vorgesehenen Platz.

Gut, dass ich mich für MC2 entschieden habe, denn somit setzt ihnen das reichliche Tageslicht nicht allzu sehr zu 

Hier mal ein paar Fotos. 






















Hier der Blick von der Couch...






Das Rad des Monats darf immer vorn stehen 

Und noch ein paar Devotionalien.... 






Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, dass die Bilder noch nicht ihren Platz an der Wand eingenommen haben... Ein passender Stuhl ist auch noch nicht gefunden... Ich glaub das wird mein Lieblingsraum in der Wohnung 

Euch allen einen schönen Vatertag.... ich werde mich jetzt dann aufs Rad schwingen!

Gruss
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (2. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Armino (2. Juni 2011)

schöne wohnung.....noch schönere räder


----------



## divergent! (2. Juni 2011)

sehr schön. die lampe fetzt aber auch. was hastn da bei light-bikes gewonnen, kann ich nicht so recht erkennen.


----------



## epic2006 (2. Juni 2011)

Sehr nobel. Für so etwas würde ich nie eine Genehhmigung bekommen...


----------



## mini.tom (2. Juni 2011)

Hi Marco,
echt sehr schöne Location - aber die Marke der Räder ist nich so meine - Sorry 

In welchen Stock musst du laufen ?

kleiner Tip am Rande: die Gardine hinter dem Schreibtisch passt mal überhaupt garnicht

Dir auch einen schönen Vatertag 
lg
tom


----------



## der_schwabe (2. Juni 2011)

@divergent: Damals habe ich bei der Wahl zum leichtesten und optisch schönsten MTB im Jahr 2007 den 3. Platz in der Kategorie "Hardtail" belegt - angetreten bin ich mit dem S&S Attitude. Ja die Lampe ist quasi "Dolomiti" 

@epic: Madame darf ihr KLEIN auch noch dazwischen stellen...Alles eine Frage der Kommunikation.... und ich hab da besonders viel Glück - meine ist SEHR tolerant.

@minitom: Die Wohnung befindet sich im zweiten bzw. dritten Stock.... Zum laufen gehts (noch).... Fahrstuhl gibt es (leider) keinen.... nun ja - es kann ja nicht jeder Yetis sammeln.... und zur Gardine - die war schon in der Wohnung drin - genauso wie die Lampen.... Wichtig war zunächst, dass was dranhängt, weil die Sonne da den ganzen Tag reinbrennt - man muss die alten Teile ja nicht unnötig strapazieren.

So long und danke für die bis Komplimente....

Gruss
Marco


----------



## divergent! (2. Juni 2011)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> @divergent: Damals habe ich bei der Wahl zum leichtesten und optisch schönsten MTB im Jahr 2007 den 3. Platz in der Kategorie "Hardtail" belegt - angetreten bin ich mit dem S&S Attitude. Ja die Lampe ist quasi "Dolomiti"




schön. da kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern. aber da wirste bestimmt von mir ne stimme bekommen haben


----------



## oppaunke (2. Juni 2011)

oohh,
raumaustatter mini.tom...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Juni 2011)

Das Geländer hat aber nicht KLEIN geschweißt...das ist ja STAHL

hübscher Kontrast zu den ganzen bunten Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (2. Juni 2011)

Sehr geile Location....

dachte erst das überhaut keine Dämmung vorhanden ist, aber denke das sind nur Showsparren und hinter den Nut und Federbrettern sind nochmals Sparren und Dämmung dazwischen.sonst würden die schönen kleins vereissen im winter gegen das ausbleichen der bikes würde ich dir Dach Rolladen  empfehlen. zwar teuer aber einfach super und die hitze hält sich im in grenzen welchen fussboden ist das? PVC?

das Geländer wird wolhl eher V2A oder V4A sein, also Edelstahl, hätte Garry wohl aus gewichtsgründen nie verarbeitet)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Juni 2011)

üblicherweise bleichen doch MC2-Farben nicht aus oder? oder habe ich was verpasst? Da ist wohl keine weitere Abhilfe notwendig...

Mit Sicherheit ist das Edelstahl...1.4301 oder 1.4401 . Mein Fahrradständer ist sogar aus 1.4571er Sterilrohr

das beste an dem ganzen Zimmer - ob gedämmt oder nicht, ob lichtdurchflutet oder nicht - ist der riiiieeeesige Platz, den es bietet...und die Bikes natürlich


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juni 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> Sehr geile Location....
> 
> dachte erst das überhaut keine Dämmung vorhanden ist, aber denke das sind nur Showsparren und hinter den Nut und Federbrettern sind nochmals Sparren und Dämmung dazwischen.sonst würden die schönen kleins vereissen im winter



"Aufdachdämmung"  d.h.die Dämmung wird in Form von Platten auf der Schalung angebracht damit der Dachstuhl von Innen sichbar bleiben kann. 
Hier sieht man's noch am Fensterausschnitt, das Gelbe oberhalb der Schalung ist die Dämmung:





Genug OT


----------



## cschrahe (3. Juni 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das Geländer hat aber nicht KLEIN geschweißt...das ist ja STAHL
> 
> hübscher Kontrast zu den ganzen bunten Bikes



Die Wohnung ist so Exklusiv, das Geländer besteht aus Rohren zerlegter Yeti-Rahmen und wurde vom arbeitslosen FTW geschweißt  
@ Tom 

Im Ernst, geile Wohnung. Klasse Fuhrpark


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juni 2011)

cschrahe schrieb:


> wurde vom arbeitslosen FTW geschweißt



Der hat glaub ich genug zu tun


----------



## Nader (4. Juni 2011)

der_schwabe schrieb:


>



das sind doch alles nur KLEINkram!!   ....ne ich bin gar nicht Neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (4. Juni 2011)

ein kreativer Schreibtischstuhl eigentlich...
Nur vielleicht bissl unbequem, aber das gilt natürlich nicht für KLEIN-Fahrer.


----------



## MKAB (19. Juni 2011)

Diese Sammlung bzw. das "Bikezimmer" ist hier bestimmt schon bekannt - mir wars aber neu   
http://www.froimport.it/eng/price_list_slingshot.html


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2011)

war das nicht so daß der besitzer ab und an was verkauft?


----------



## uschibert (19. Juni 2011)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich mich für MC2 entschieden habe, denn somit setzt ihnen das reichliche Tageslicht nicht allzu sehr zu


 

Beim Hinterbau vom Storm besteht doch aber trotz MC2 Bleichgefahr, oder? Wurde dafür nicht eine MC1-Farbe verwendet?

Gruß!


----------



## litespeeder (20. Juni 2011)

Das beste ist das Bild von Tinker im Hintergrund


----------



## wubu (21. Juni 2011)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> ein kreativer Schreibtischstuhl eigentlich...




Ich dachte schon, diese Mini-Trittleiter ist außer mir niemandem aufgefallen. Nachdem das schöne Haus und die Kleins gekauft waren, war wohl kein Geld mehr für einen Schreibtischstuhl übrig.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juni 2011)

wubu schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, diese Mini-Trittleiter ist außer mir niemandem aufgefallen. Nachdem das schöne Haus und die Kleins gekauft waren, war wohl kein Geld mehr für einen Schreibtischstuhl übrig.



Und für eine ordentliche Gardine, Schreibtisch mit Edelstahlgestell und Glasplatte und einen 27 Zoll iMac...

Von einem handgefertigten, über alle Maßen bequemen Ledersessel als Beobachtungspunkt und Minikühlschrank mit Porter will ich garnicht erst reden.


----------



## mauricer (21. Juni 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Von einem handgefertigten, über alle Maßen bequemen Ledersessel als Beobachtungspunkt will ich garnicht erst reden.



OT: ich finde dieser hier 






wäre angemessen, um die schönen Stücke ganz entspannt zu geniessen.....


----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

Oh ja, so einen Vitra Lounge Chair würde ich auch nehmen 

Hätte natürlich auch schon längst einen, der Teufel steckt wie immer nur in den etwa fünftausend Details...


----------



## newsboy (21. Juni 2011)

danke, so kriegen wir in zukunft wohl nur noch müllbikezimmer zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (21. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Oh ja, so einen Vitra Lounge Chair würde ich auch nehmen
> Hätte natürlich auch schon längst einen, der Teufel steckt wie immer nur in den etwa fünftausend Details...



bei allem Respekt für vitra, finde ich man sollte ihn beim Namen nennen, Eames Lounge chair. 
Ich sitze übrigens grade auf einem von 3 originalen plastic chairs, und woanders habe ich noch einen Aluchair in der lounge Ausführung stehen. 
Für keinen der Stühle auch nur einen cent gezahlt - alles Sperrmüll gewesen - also einfach die Augen offen halten  
sorry für OT.


----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> bei allem Respekt für vitra, finde ich man sollte ihn beim Namen nennen...



Da hast du natürlich recht: Charles & Ray Eames


----------



## Stubbyking (27. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen, ich habe mich zwar von dem meisten meiner Classic Bikes getrennt, aber ein kleines Bikezimmer ist es noch immer


----------



## Syborg (27. Juli 2011)

genau Lounge Chair + Ottoman nach den Entwürfen von Charles und Ray Eames. Es gibt nichts bequemeres und wenn es geht in Palisander und nicht in Nussbaum.


----------



## smokerider (10. August 2011)

Mein mal zur abwchslung nicht so blankgeputztes Zimmer!! 




cmp u core 008.jpgcmcmcmp u core 015.jpgp u core 012.jpgp u core 011.jpgcmp u core 014.jpg


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. August 2011)

Hallo! Schönes Bike, schönes Zimmer....aber eigentlich befindet sich dieses Thema doch im Bereich der Classic-Mountainbikes. "Mountainbikes der 80er und frühen 90ger"...kann es sein, dass dieses Gefährt leicht an der genannten Ära vorbeischrammt? 

Also nicht, dass es mir nicht gefallen würde, ich seh gerne Bilder von Bikezimmern, aber viele werden sich sehr erschrecken, wenn sie sowas Neumodisches hier antreffen


----------



## Staffie (10. August 2011)

der_schwabe schrieb:


>


 das rote Klein ist der Hammer !


----------



## smokerider (11. August 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Hallo! Schönes Bike, schönes Zimmer....aber eigentlich befindet sich dieses Thema doch im Bereich der Classic-Mountainbikes. "Mountainbikes der 80er und frühen 90ger"...kann es sein, dass dieses Gefährt leicht an der genannten Ära vorbeischrammt?
> 
> Also nicht, dass es mir nicht gefallen würde, ich seh gerne Bilder von Bikezimmern, aber viele werden sich sehr erschrecken, wenn sie sowas Neumodisches hier antreffen




Joah....hab irgendwie nich mitbekommen dass Oldskoolbikes gefragt sind! Is ja auch eh auslegungssache! Die juten alten Marzocchis von späten 90ern-2005 find ich auch schön Oldskool.


----------



## wtb_rider (11. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-skywalker (13. August 2011)




----------



## mauricer (7. Oktober 2011)

irgendwann schaff ich da nochmal ordnung.....

vg

moritz


----------



## euphras (7. Oktober 2011)

Was´n denn das für ´ne Stereo auf dem Bild im "Hurra großes Paket" Faden? Eine Braun?


----------



## mauricer (7. Oktober 2011)

braun atelier in kristallgrau. P4/CD4/C4/R4 + M10 Lautsprecher.

vg

moritz


----------



## euphras (7. Oktober 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> braun atelier in kristallgrau. P4/CD4/C4/R4 + M10 Lautsprecher.
> 
> vg
> 
> moritz


----------



## mauricer (7. Oktober 2011)

ja ja. good ol' dieter rams. ein designgenie. irgendwann muss das sdr+ 606 nochmal her..... 

moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (4. Februar 2012)

Hier mal aktuelle Fotos aus meinem Herrenzimmer unter dem Dach:


















Schönes Wochenende!

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## MadProetchen (4. Februar 2012)

spalter


----------



## black-panther (4. Februar 2012)

Man man man... da fallen einem die Augen aus.
Starrgabeln noch nicht gefunden oder ist dir Feder-/Dämpfung lieber?


----------



## der_schwabe (4. Februar 2012)

Es gibt auch ein Leben OHNE Rigidforks... (woher auch nehmen...)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Februar 2012)

Sehr schoene Sammlung schwabe! Da merkt man Du liebst Klein, absolute Markenverbundenheit! Nicht aufgeben, immer bei ebay (Weltweit) schauen, da tummeln sich dann doch mal so 1-2 mal im Jahr Klein Starrgabeln.


----------



## epic2006 (24. April 2012)

Es stand mal wieder ein Umzug an. Mehr Werkstatt als Bikezimmer



und noch im Aufbau, bzw noch nicht "eingewohnt"



die Teile schlummern noch in Kisten und werden wohl in den nächsten Wochen das Licht des Kellers erblicken.

Gruß, Gerrit

...ach so, bescheidene 25pm für zwei Schrauber, mit Heizung und Südfenster!!!!


----------



## msony (24. April 2012)

Schick,und eine schöne grosse Werkbank.


----------



## divergent! (24. April 2012)

kann man auf deinen sitzmöbeln auch kippelfrei platz nehmen? die idee gefällt mir da ich im keller auch noch nen zersägten rahmen hab der eigentlich als zentrierständer dienen sollte


----------



## Koe (24. April 2012)

echt schick gerrit und coole hocker.

ich wünschte bei mir wäre mal wieder so ne ordnung. morgen wird aufgeräumt.

gruß


stefan


----------



## epic2006 (24. April 2012)

Koe schrieb:


> morgen wird aufgeräumt.
> 
> gruß
> 
> ...



sag ich auch immer

Die Hocker gehen so, man gewöhnt sich dran. Nach dem dritten Bier sind die aber eher gefährlich. Ich such derzeit noch nach nem ordentlich breiten, alten, gefederten BROOKS Sattel für den titanal/Syncros Hocker, dann ist´s wenigstens stilecht, irgendwie.

Bis denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (24. April 2012)

yo, wenn ich mir meinen vollgestopften Schlauch dagegen ansehe werde ich direkt neidisch.
schönes Räumchen.
und wie lange bleibt die ordnung erhalten?
Viel Spaß in deinem neuen Refugium!
Christian


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2012)

auf jeden Fall mal das richtige Bier


----------



## newsboy (25. April 2012)

wieder ein grösseres zimmer will ich nicht... 

april 2005






januar 2006





september 2006





februar 2008





oktober 2009





oktober 2010






november 2011


----------



## black-panther (25. April 2012)

Aber sonst geht's noch?!

Das ist sozusagen das Fahrrad-Pendant zu Fort Knox.


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2012)

aber hallo


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. April 2012)

das ist allerdings ein Hammer und wird mir immer anschauliches Beispiel bleiben, wenn jemand meint, dass ich sie nicht mehr alle hätte

Eine wirklich beeindruckende Sammlung, wenn auch etwas steril präsentiert wie sie da so in Reih und Glied stehen. Aber wie sonst soll man so eine Menge an Bikes und Teilen auch sonst aufbauen Apropos Teile: Wo sind denn die ganzen bunten Teilchen aus dem Regal links hinten von 10/2010 verblieben? Der Vorrat an Vorbauten, lässt drauf schließen, dass noch paar Bikes dazukommen sollen

Aber Gerrits Zimmer find ich auch genial. Das strahlt fast soviel Gemütlichkeit aus wie meins. Die Unordnung fehlt noch etwas. Ich beneide aber auch jeden, der für dieses Hobby ein extra Zimmer frei machen kann Bei mir muss sich das "Bikezimmer" den Platz mit mindestens 4 anderen Hobbys/Sammlungen teilen


----------



## bratfass (25. April 2012)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Es stand mal wieder ein Umzug an. Mehr Werkstatt als Bikezimmer
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1108503
> und noch im Aufbau, bzw noch nicht "eingewohnt"
> 
> ...



goil! bei mir isses von der qm zahl zwar auch nicht viel weniger - allerdings muss bei mir nicht nur der bike kram, sondern auch die maschinen, pferdesachen und der mx5 krempel seinen platz finden. mit den 3 mmtn noch nicht fertigen rahmenset quasi alles zugestellt. wenn ich mir was drehen oder fräsen will, uss ich erstmal das tilite wegräumen 

wirklich schöner keller und ich seh das was feines fürs buckie


----------



## Syborg (25. April 2012)

bratfass schrieb:


> goil!........... und ich seh das was feines fürs buckie



den Sattel im Vordergrund ??


----------



## bratfass (25. April 2012)

Syborg schrieb:


> den Sattel im Vordergrund ??




neeiin - mehr was rundes  (gerrit ist denk ich mal, der einzige ders weiss )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (25. April 2012)

Syborg schrieb:


> den Sattel im Vordergrund ??


----------



## curve (25. April 2012)

Sehr schöne Hocker! Die kann man aber wirklich nur im Keller benutzen und besser nicht auf Parkett


----------



## pago79 (25. April 2012)

bratfass schrieb:


> neeiin - mehr was rundes  (gerrit ist denk ich mal, der einzige ders weiss )



nicht ganz


----------



## Syborg (25. April 2012)

eher was königliches Micha oder?


----------



## bratfass (25. April 2012)




----------



## goegolo (25. April 2012)

@hocker: ein rohr durchs tretlager und die dinger sollten auch nach zwei bier noch standsicher sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (26. April 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> @hocker: ein rohr durchs tretlager und die dinger sollten auch nach zwei bier noch standsicher sein



Danke, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!

Gestern wurde noch kurz an der Elektrik gewerkelt und noch ein paar zusätzliche Steckdosen instaliert. Eine Trennwand und die Wandhalter für die Bikes fehlen noch, es werden wohl 6-8 Bikes Platz haben ohne auf dem Boden zu stehen, das nervt mich nämlich immer beim Zamkehren. Der Raum ist übrigens "outgesourced", also nicht bei mir daheim, ist etwas nervig, vor allem wenn man `mal schnell´ ein paar Laufräder zentrieren will, gell Micha...


----------



## maxim-DD (26. April 2012)

@ newsboy 

was sagt deine frau dazu, bzw. siehst du sie noch?


----------



## bertel (26. April 2012)

Die sieht er doch täglich wenn sie die Titanteile abstaubt


----------



## LVM (26. April 2012)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Es stand mal wieder ein Umzug an. Mehr Werkstatt als Bikezimmer



Liegt die Box auch wirklich waagerecht?


----------



## oppaunke (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das lange WE genutzt um meine Höhle zu verlassen und in den Keller umzuziehen.das wollte ich zwar immer verhindern, aber letztlich war es eine Entscheidung die nicht mehr allzu schwer fiel.
Mein "Bike-Schlauch" ließ kaum noch Bewegungsfreiheit zu...






und die Werkstatt ist eh immer schon im Keller beheimatet gewesen.
Nun denn, jetzt habe ich mich rein Flächenmäßig knapp verdreifacht, in der Deckenhöhe aber beinahe halbiert...
Noch fast leer:






ein paar Stunden später:






ein paar logistische Meisterleistungen werden noch zu vollführen sein um alles optisch etwas ansprechender zu gestalten und sämtliches unterzubringen.
Aber wird schon werden...
Christian


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Mai 2012)

oppaunke schrieb:


> ein paar logistische Meisterleistungen werden noch zu vollführen sein um alles optisch etwas ansprechender zu gestalten



Sehr schön!...aber ist das wirklich eine "logistische Meisterleistung", um das "optisch ansprechender" zu gestalten? 

Einfach das Bild hinter den Schnapspullen abhängen und wieder antackern ....die Getränke sind ja schon mit umgezogen


----------



## atzepenga (2. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist es leider alles andere als optimal,da ich leider in meinem Keller aus Sicherheits Gründen maximal die 3 AlltagsRäder stelle.



Hier ist bisschen nervig immer rum zu räumen,da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen wenn die beiden Rockys fertig sind



...


----------



## oppaunke (2. Mai 2012)

naja, ich will versuchen wenigstens 2 Bikes ebenfalls an der wand unterzubringen um nicht immer alles wegräumen zu müssen wenn man mal an ein spezielles bike ran muß/will/möchte.Das wiederum ist aufgrund der niedrigen Raumhöhe aber gar nicht so einfach.von daher muß ich mir noch ein paar gedanken machen.und dringendst meinen frühjahrsputzthread erweitern.was man alles so wiederfindet...
Die Bräutekalender werden aus erziehungstechnischer Sicht vermutlich nicht den Weg in den Keller finden sondern eher im Altpapier enden.Mein Hirschbild wird aber auf jeden fall mit umziehen.Die Schnapspullen haben auch nur noch ne Halbwertzeit bis Ende des monats.
Ich werde dann berichten wie ichs gelöst habe.also nicht das Schnapstrinken...
Christian


----------



## Protorix (2. Mai 2012)

toll, wie die couch zu den reifen des kona ausgesucht wurde


----------



## huhue (2. Mai 2012)

Und die passenden Adidas Sneaker... Sind die aus der Star Wars Kollektion?

Greetz Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (2. Mai 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Und die passenden Adidas Sneaker... Sind die aus der Star Wars Kollektion?
> 
> Greetz Daniel



Ja ist die zweite Editon,die ersten habe ich auchTopTen´s sind auch so ein Nebenhobby von Mir...
Könnte das sein das Du mal einige Nike in der Bucht abgestoßen hast?


----------



## huhue (3. Mai 2012)

Nope, ich bin eher auf der Vans Schiene!
Bei den Star Wars Adidas wäre ich aber fast Schwach geworden, Besonders die Stormtrooper, Jabba und Boba Fett Teile waren schon Cool!

Greetz Daniel


----------



## mightyEx (3. Mai 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> kann man auf deinen sitzmöbeln auch kippelfrei platz nehmen? die idee gefällt mir da ich im keller auch noch nen zersägten rahmen hab der eigentlich als zentrierständer dienen sollte



Zum Thema Sitzmöbel hab ich gerade noch was interessantes entdeckt:

http://www.wohn-blogger.de/2011/03/05/wiederverwertete-fahrradrahmen/
http://www.antik-natur.de/blog/zweitverwendung-alter-fahrradrahmen.html
http://www.raymondrawls.com/?page_id=73

Das wäre dann die kippel-frei mit Sitzlehne bzw. Barhocker-Variante .


----------



## atzepenga (3. Mai 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Nope, ich bin eher auf der Vans Schiene!
> Bei den Star Wars Adidas wäre ich aber fast Schwach geworden, Besonders die Stormtrooper, Jabba und Boba Fett Teile waren schon Cool!
> 
> Greetz Daniel



Die StormtrooperEdition fand ich nicht so geil aber die neuen the Hoth sind wieder sehr Geil...
Jaja bei den SneakerFreakern gibt es noch viel kränkere Typen als wir es hier sind

Okay genug OT


----------



## mauricer (3. Mai 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Nope, ich bin eher auf der Vans Schiene!



 

der einzig wahre sneaker. sk8 hi classic. ende der 80er konnte man die noch anhand eines katalogs in allen details selber zusammenstellen und in den usa nähen lassen. ist leider nicht mehr viel von übrig. 

vg

Moritz


----------



## huhue (3. Mai 2012)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Die StormtrooperEdition fand ich nicht so geil aber die neuen the Hoth sind wieder sehr Geil...



Ich meinte diese: Death Star Conductor Hi leider eher was zum Sammeln als zum Anziehen...



mauricer schrieb:


> der einzig wahre sneaker. sk8 hi classic. ende der 80er konnte man die  noch anhand eines katalogs in allen details selber zusammenstellen und  in den usa nähen lassen. ist leider nicht mehr viel von übrig.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, ich weis noch wie sich damals immer Grüppchen zusammen fanden um 'ne Kleinserie zu bestellen...

OT end

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Learoy (3. Mai 2012)

Der Link geht nicht.


----------



## huhue (3. Mai 2012)

Jetzt aber...

ps. die Jabba the Hutt Adidas sind aber noch um einiges Cooler


----------



## atzepenga (3. Mai 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Ich meinte diese: Death Star Conductor Hi leider eher was zum Sammeln als zum Anziehen...



Ich sammle nur die TopTen von Adidas,die Wertsteigerung von Sneakern ist auch unglaublich.
Die SW gabs damals nur 800mal(Preis99) für Deutschland,in anderthalb Tagen ausverkauft.Heute liegt der Preis für neu in der Verpackung(NIB)bei 400...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (3. Mai 2012)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Nein nein nein, es gibt nur einen wahren Skateschuh und der kommt bestimmt nicht von Vans, sondern:
> http://www.airwalksneakers.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/airwalk-vic-grey-1.jpg
> 
> danach Lavas der selben Marke
> ...




Da muss ick ja leider wiedersprechen, hatte auch zuerst immer Airwalks, inclusive der ersten Prototypes, aaaaber irgendwann mal Vans probiert und danach niee wieder Airwalks... Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich auch bei Skateschuhen seeehr verschieden!

Greetz Daniel

ps. vielleicht sollte ein Mod mal die Sneak Diskussion abkoppeln, scheint ja doch ein paar leute zu interessieren!


----------



## mauricer (3. Mai 2012)

prototypes waren geil - hatte ich auch ein paar. die hier sind ungeschlagen, was würde ich dafür geben, noch ein paar davon im Schrank zu haben.






aber die vics kamen doch lang nach den vans - auch wenn sie schön waren. am klassischen vans-schuh perlen sie ab wie wasser an gore-tex. fact.

vg

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (3. Mai 2012)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> @Atzenegger, schön dass Du noch 1210 MKII da stehen hast



Sind ja jetzt auch "retro"


----------



## newsboy (3. Mai 2012)

sehen aus wie meine ewing adiletten...


----------



## bighit_fsr (3. Mai 2012)

vans caballeros (die ersten) waren die geilsten! (imho)

leider hat die Sohle bei den Vans nie lang gehalten....

sorry 4 OT


----------



## huhue (3. Mai 2012)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> leider hat die Sohle bei den Vans nie lang gehalten....



Na auf jeden fall haben die doppelt bis dreimal so lange gehalten wie Chucks! Und Chucks waren ende der 80er auch noch sehr beliebt bei einigen Rollbrettfahrern!

ps. die Türkis Schwarzen Protos hatte ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (3. Mai 2012)

Also meine Lieblingsskateschuhe warn die Airwalk Solo 2


----------



## hentho (3. Mai 2012)

Ist zwar komplett OT, aber hierzu muss ich meinen Senf dazugeben.

Habe schon sehr viele Schuhe ausprobiert und habe die ersten Vics sehr gerne getragen. Doch plötzlich gab es die nicht mehr zu kaufen. Daraufhin habe ich vor 15 oder 20 Jahren die Vans Old Skool für mich entdeckt (manchmal halt auch die SK8, aber irgendwie bin ich zu faul zum Schnüren).

Diese trage ich bis heute - sind einfach super. 

Vor einigen Jahren kam dann die "neue" Serie der Airwalk Vic in die Geschäfte. Ich habe mir natürlich gleich ein Paar gekauft, aber die tragen sich bescheiden und sehen auch nicht aus wie die alte Serie. 

Die Farben der Old Skool kann man auch selbst zusammenstellen ( Custom Lackierung halt) :

http://shop.vans.com/catalog/Vans/e...m_re=navmen-_-customs-_-041611#/configureShoe


----------



## metabaron24 (4. Mai 2012)

Ich kann ja die ganze Sneakerleidenschaft und Diskussion so gar nicht nachvollziehen. AAAAAber lustig ists schon und einen kleinen Beitrag habe ich auch: 

Vans SK8 Hi Leder black on black. Rules!


----------



## black-panther (4. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub', ich bin zu jung für dieses Forum...

Kann wieder jemand einen Raum voller Räder zeigen?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (4. Mai 2012)

Die genialsten AIRWALKs waren immer noch die Velocity Turbo in oliv: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_m31KBP6T1...uShx-fE/s200/Airwalk+Velocity+turbo+olive.jpg
..die hab' ich damals bis zum totalen Exitus getragen, als auch das ShooGoo nix mehr geholfen hat (wo nix mehr ist, lässt sich auch nix mehr kleben )

http://www.airwalkprototypes.com/Site/Velocities.html


----------



## huhue (4. Mai 2012)

metabaron24 schrieb:


> Vans SK8 Hi Leder black on black. Rules!



Da habe ich vor kurzem auch was feines in meine Sammlung integriert:

Vans Sk8-Hi Holden




bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Die genialsten AIRWALKs waren immer noch die Velocity Turbo in oliv: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_m31KBP6T1...uShx-fE/s200/Airwalk+Velocity+turbo+olive.jpg
> ..die hab' ich damals bis zum totalen Exitus getragen, als auch das  ShooGoo nix mehr geholfen hat (wo nix mehr ist, lässt sich auch nix mehr  kleben
> 
> 
> ...




So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker, die hätte ich mir definitiv nicht über die Füsse gestülpt...

So langsam lohnt es sich aber diesen Thread zu splitten, MODs???

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Ianus (4. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema.......

Wer findet auf dem Bild das kleine Filzhütchen, was bei der Flasche Jagertee mit dabei war......


----------



## black-panther (4. Mai 2012)

auf dem Karton süd-süd-östlich vom Schraubstock


----------



## Ianus (4. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> auf dem Karton süd-süd-östlich vom Schraubstock


----------



## black-panther (4. Mai 2012)

Btw: wusste gar nicht, dass du so viele schöne Räder hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (4. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Btw: wusste gar nicht, dass du so viele schöne Räder hast!



Sind ja nicht alle meine.....


----------



## oppaunke (4. Mai 2012)

zu 90% ist der umzug vollbracht...jetzt muß sich nur noch das wohlgefühl einstellen.das wächst dann mit der zeit.hoffe ich...
zur zeit scheint nur die sonne durchs kellerloch...







irgendwann dann mal wieder mehr.ich geh dann mal sortieren...
Christian


----------



## fekko (13. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MKAB (14. Mai 2012)

oppaunke schrieb:


> ...jetzt muß sich nur noch das wohlgefühl einstellen



Ich finde ja immer, gescheites Licht hilft viel... 
Hab bei mir im Bastelkeller mal zusätzlich zur Arbeitsleuchte so ne alte Ikea "Orgel" Lampe gehabt 
(die, die aussieht wie eine fette aufrechte Made), das hat schon viel Gemütlichkeit vermittelt 

Oder natürlich noch persönliches, Poster oder so... Und ganz wichtig: MUSIK!!


----------



## mightyEx (15. Mai 2012)

MKAB schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig: MUSIK!!



Da fällt mir gerade wieder "Brust oder Keule" ein .

"...Den hat doch wohl der Fisch gebissen. Das ist Wagner, Menschenskind, Wagner ist der Lockenkopf mit der Hakennase. Der eignet sich allenfalls für Wild"


----------



## metabaron24 (17. Mai 2012)

So, dann will ich auch mal einen Einblick in meine Höhle gewähren. Meine Frau hat ihr den Namen man-cave gegeben. Ich habe auch Fotos mit Blitz gemacht, aber die zeige ich nicht (bis auf das eine), denn sie würden einen falschen Eindruck vermitteln. Dies ist der *dunkle, kalte, dreckige* Keller eines alten Hauses, das schon mindestens einen Weltkrieg miterlebt hat. Er ist geräumig und bietet viel Platz für Unordnung. Und ihr wisst: Nur das Genie beherrscht das Chaos, Ordnung ist für Kleingeister .
Mein aktuelles Dilemma: die man-cave ist verwaist. Ich komme und komme nicht dazu, so viel Zeit dort zu verbringen, wie ich es mir wünschte. 2013 sollte ein schraubintensives Jahr werden, aber das sehe ich nicht mehr.  Zu viel los. 




















Die Sattelgalerie





Meine Lieblingssammelgebiete (Kurbeln haben es mir auch angetan, aber die lagern woanders)





Die "Vitrine"





Die 4 Babies 

Holger


----------



## bratfass (17. Mai 2012)

Der schöne Buffetschrank! Wir haben einen ähnlichen in unserer Wohnkühe stehn:


----------



## euphras (17. Mai 2012)

metabaron24 schrieb:


> Dies ist der *dunkle, kalte, dreckige* Keller eines alten Hauses, das schon mindestens einen Weltkrieg miterlebt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS ist eine Schrauberhöhle! Wo ist meine Keule, Schatz? Ich gehe jetzt auf Mammut-Jagd...!


----------



## Radlerin (17. Mai 2012)

metabaron24 schrieb:


> *2013* sollte ein schraubintensives Jahr werden, aber das sehe ich nicht mehr.  Zu viel los.



Sind ja noch paar Monate bis dahin, das wird schon! 



bratfass schrieb:


> Der schöne Buffetschrank! Wir haben einen ähnlichen in unserer Wohnkühe stehn:



Sehr cool!  Ich wollte so einen immer gerne im Wohnzimmer stehen haben, aber mir fehlt der Platz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metabaron24 (17. Mai 2012)

Oh, ich meine natürlich 2012. Bin meiner Zeit immer einen Schritt voraus . 

Das Buffet stand schon drin als ich den Keller übernommen habe. Wonderful. Ich hatte als Student gleich 2, einen in der Küche und einen als Kleiderschrank.

Dunkel, kalt und dreckig heißt übrigens nicht, dass ich mich dort nicht pudelwohl fühlen kann. Ich erinnere mich, wie ich kiloweise Müll und Dreck entfernt habe, als ich versuchte dort mein Reich zu erschaffen. Und dann im ersten Winter, wenn ich richtig ins Schrauben kam, waren auch 4 Grad Celsius eine akzeptable Arbeitstemperatur.


----------



## bratfass (18. Mai 2012)

Da ist aber genügend Platz zum "wüten" 

Ich hab in meiner "Höhle" noch eine alte Sideboard in ähnlichem Stil (auch von meiner Tante & Oma geerbt )


----------



## KIV (9. Juni 2012)

mal was zur Förderung Eurer Sammelwut:
*Apothekenschubladen zu verschenken.  *

Hier geht´s nicht um irgendwelche "Apothekerschränkchen" aus dem IKEA-Katalog, sondern um echte, selbst schließende Schubläden mit 1,20m Vollauszug in ca. 34cm Breite. Also ideal um Bikeparts staubfrei und übersichtlich zu verstauen. Die Fronten sind Eiche dunkel, aber mit zwei Schrauben abnehmbar und dadurch einfach zu tauschen oder zu lackieren.
Ein Säulenturm hat etwa 2m Höhe (etwa 20 Schubladen) und es können mehrere nebeneinander stehen. Derzeit sind die Schubladen noch verbaut, können aber nach Absprache demontiert vllt. gegen eine kleine Aufwandtsentschädigung abgegeben werden.

Bei Interesse bitte melden. Standort ist 49477 Ibbenbüren.

Greetz, Stefan

Foddos guckste hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51093


----------



## oppaunke (9. Juni 2012)

mein problem dabei wäre, daß alles was ich in eine 1,2m vollauszugschublade reinlege für immer für mein geistiges auge verschollen ist und vermutlich erst jahre später mal wieder ans tageslicht kommt...(wobei man sich dann auch wieder aufs neue dran erfreuen kann...)
ich lagere lieber offen, zu einen hat man dann immer was zum putzen, ich habe (größtenteils) den bestandsüberblick und kann mich dran erfreuen.
manchmal setz ich mich auch einfach mal hin, schnappe mir ein packerl und bestaune die teilchen.das geht aber nur intuitiv, wenn ich erst danach wühlen müßte wärs nicht mehr entspannend.
mittlerweile ists auch bei mir ein wenig wohnlicher geworden.
ich habe einen teppich gefunden der das zimmer erst richtig gemütlich gemacht hat...
ich hoffe den klauen mir keine durchgeknallten Nazis...
Der Christian
(der die Idee mit den Vollauszugsschubladen prinzipiell super findet, in seinem persönlichen Fall aber für unumsetzbar hält.)


----------



## Triple F (9. Juni 2012)

oppaunke schrieb:


> ich habe einen teppich gefunden der das zimmer erst richtig gemütlich gemacht hat...



Hehe, nur gut! Bester Film...


----------



## sevenack (10. Juni 2012)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (23. November 2012)

kleines Update meiner 1,5m x 1,5m






Was ist das und wofür?
Nennt sich roll-away und ist ein Schienensystem mit Haken.

Der Effekt:






Fünf Räder statt vier, wenn man noch etwas optimiert passen auch sechs Räder an denselben Ort.

Warum das Ganze?
Holde Frauenstimme: "Schatzi, im Keller ist kein Platz mehr! Du hast zuviele Räder, Du kannst doch immer nur auf einem sitzen!"
Daher:
*Komprimieren statt reduzieren!*

*Nebeneffekt:* Ich kann das ganze Geraffel zur Seite schieben wenn ich mal an die Werkbank oder ans Regal muss. Bisher musste ich immer die Räder abhängen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. November 2012)

Coole Idee, ich suche auch die ganze Zeit eine platzsparende Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeit, aber am besten so, dass man die Räder auch noch sieht. Also nicht nur weghängen, sonder auch präsentieren ...

Aber durch die beschrifteten Rohrisolierungen, welches Rahmenrohr womit geschützt wird, erhält der Wahnsinn eine neue Dimension...RESPEKT!



cleiende schrieb:


> Du hast zuviele Räder, Du kannst doch immer nur auf einem sitzen!"



weibliche Logik...ich würde zu gerne Ihr Gesicht sehn bei der Antwort: "wozu 10 Paar Schuhe, Du hast doch nur 2 Füße"


----------



## cleiende (23. November 2012)

Berufskrankheit! 

Nein, die Länge ist unterschiedlich und die Ausschnitte fürs Triple Triangle oder die Flaschenhalter sind auch immer verschieden.
Bei der engen Aufhängung braucht man die Rohrisolierungen auf alle Fälle.


----------



## newsboy (23. November 2012)

metabaron24 schrieb:


> Holger



habe ich erst jetzt gesehen... hast du eine bezugsquelle der gardinenstangenhalter? meine in der schweiz ist leider versiegt. sie meinten der deutsche lieferant ist konkurs gegangen.
merci ashok


----------



## metabaron24 (27. November 2012)

Hi Ashok,

mit den Gardinenstangenhaltern das ist man gar nicht so einfach. Zuerst war ich im Baumarkt, da gab es dann schon ca. 2 Produkte zur Auswahl, aber beides so unverschämt teuer, dass ich sie dagelassen habe. Glücklicherweise hatte ich mich rechtzeitig an einen ausrangierten Ikea-Schrank erinnert, der mit solchen Dingern arbeitete. Die habe ich mir dann rausgewühlt und schwuppdiwupp war die Vorbaustange fertig. 

Fazit: keine echte Bezugsquelle, aber mit ein bischen Glück bei Ikea bei den Klein/Austauschteilen günstig zu schießen. (Der besagte Schrank hat ungefähr doppelt sie viel gekostet wie ein Paar Halter aus dem Baumarkt)

Cheers,
Holger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. November 2012)

wenns nur um "billig" geht: Ich musste mir in meinem Bikeabstellkeller bei der Arbeit einen Büroschrank zum Kleiderspind umrüsten und habe von unten in einen Schrankboden einfach 2 Deckenhaken geschraubt. Da kommt ne Stange durch und fertig war der Kleiderschrank. Da könnte man sicher auch Vorbauten auffädeln...


----------



## Lamima (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe hier ein kleines "Problem", vielleicht weiß ja jemand eine gute Lösung.

Da Anfang nächsten Jahres ein Zimmer in der Wohnung frei wird kann ich endlich mein Keller-Mancave in ein 1.OG-Mancave verwandeln  soweit noch kein Problem....allerdings liegt in dem Zimmer relativ empfindliches Parkett, dass ich ungern mit Dellen von runterfallenden Schraubenschlüsseln und diversen "lustigen" Flecken verzieren möchte - und da stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, wie ich das am sinnvollsten/haltbarstem/besten erreichen kann


----------



## black-panther (18. Dezember 2012)

Gut festhalten und nicht kleckern 

Spaß beiseite: da wirst du nicht drum herum kommen, den Boden mit irgendetwas auszulegen. Am geeignetsten wird da wohl ein PVC-Belag zum Ausrollen sein.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2012)

oder der gute alte schrauberteppich


----------



## black-panther (18. Dezember 2012)

Der dann aber gut impregniert. Sonst kommen die Flecken durch den Teppich durch auf's Parkett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (18. Dezember 2012)

Was mir spontan als sinnvollste Lösung einfällt: zuerst irgendein günstiges PVC ausrollen, anschließend da drauf dann den guten, alten Schrauberteppich. 
Der Teppich dämpft alles schön, sollte dann noch Öl o.ä. auslaufen, schützt das PVC dann das gute Parkett davor


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Dezember 2012)

Lalala


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2012)

Zimmer mit 15mm OSB Platten auslegen.


----------



## Quen (18. Dezember 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Das Foto ist nicht das beste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Johann,

du weißt schon das du hier im Classic-Forum bist, oder? 

Viele Grüße vom Deister,
Sebastian


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Dezember 2012)

Oh, da hab ich mich wohl verklickt  Lösch ich dann mal...


----------



## Huelse (18. Dezember 2012)

Die beiden NukeProof wären schon mal interessant zu sehen....


----------



## oppaunke (19. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Zimmer mit 15mm OSB Platten auslegen.


und Tür 15mm absägen...oder den Raum durchs Fenster betreten.

4mm Hartfaserplatten tuns auch.Bekommst du im Tischlereibedarf.
Um den Schrauberteppich kommst du aber eh nicht rum.
Nimm aber einen der das Zimmer erst so richtig gemütlich macht...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Lamima (19. Dezember 2012)

Was hat das denn mit dem Schrauberteppich auf sich und warum scheint er ein so großes Muss zu sein?
Mir kam zwischenzeitlich noch die Idee einfach etwa die Hälfte des Raumes (also da wo es dreckig und dellengefährlich zugeht) mit Laminat auszulegen...lässt sich gut saubermachen, ist günstig, robust und sieht sogar noch annehmbar aus.


----------



## oppaunke (19. Dezember 2012)

Kuck mal  "The big Lebowski", dann weißt du warum ein Teppich immens wichtig sein kann...
Quasi ein MUß ist.
Gruß,
Christian (der seinen Schrauberteppich nie mehr missen möchte...trotz Fliesenboden!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenn´jetzt "The Big Lebowski" nicht auswendig, aber ich könnte mir mindestens zwei gute Gründe denken, warum ein Schrauberteppich zwingend erforderlich ist:

Herunterfallende Komponenten sind nicht irreparabel verbeult, -bogen, -schrammt, -etc..

Herunterfallende Kleinteile wie Feingewindeschrauben u. ä. springen nicht meterweit in alle zur Verfügung stehenden Ecken und Spalten.


----------



## metabaron24 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich könnte, würde ich sofort Schrauberteppich auslegen, aber bei mir macht das leider überhaupt keinen Sinn (Mancave). 
Wie oft passiert mir genau das, was Patrick beschreibt: Ein Kleinteil fällt, die Aufmerksamkeit schaltet sofort um auf volle Konzentratrion auf Fall- und Springgeräusch, vielleicht sogar noch ein visueller Eindruck, doch es hilft nix, das Teil ist weg und lässt sich selbst mit Magnetstab nicht aus einer Ritze hervorholen, weil es dort gar nicht ist. Es wandert sofort in ein Paralleluniversum, wo alle Kleinteile sich gegenseitig Geschichten erzählen, wie sie ihrem Bestimmungszweck entronnen sind. 
Meine Nemesis.


----------



## coast13 (19. Dezember 2012)

metabaron24 schrieb:


> .... Es wandert sofort in ein Paralleluniversum, wo alle Kleinteile sich gegenseitig Geschichten erzählen, wie sie ihrem Bestimmungszweck entronnen sind.


 


von mir sind schon viele Teile dort !


----------



## black-panther (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe aber auch schon viele Teile wieder gefunden, indem ich genau dort nachgeschaut habe, wo ich mir totsicher war, dass es dort mit absoluter Sicherheit nie hätte hinfallen/-springen können...


----------



## Huelse (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich empfehle Linoleum. Akustische Rückmeldung bei Abstürzen und trotzdem keine Schäden!


----------



## black-panther (19. Dezember 2012)

Linoleum! 
Genau das meinte ich eigentlich mit 'PVC-Belag', mir fiel nur partout der Begriff nicht mehr ein.
Danke, Falk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibihm (19. Dezember 2012)

Meine Bikes sind etwas im Haus verteilt...

Hier der Blick vom Büroschreibtisch nach links:









Und nach rechts )







Bleibt aber nicht mehr lange so.


----------



## zagato (19. Dezember 2012)

nach 27 jahren ehe (mit der gleichen frau) darfs auch mal so aussehen.


----------



## Mosstowie (19. Dezember 2012)

....aber nur für die Foto Session,oder???


----------



## zagato (19. Dezember 2012)

nene. ein ganz normaler tag im leben des volkmar b. aus m.


----------



## Mosstowie (19. Dezember 2012)

Respect !


----------



## Syborg (20. Dezember 2012)

würd ich mich nicht trauen ehrlich gesagt...


----------



## huhue (20. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch zur Toleranten Partnerin!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. Dezember 2012)

Frauen haben ja schließlich auch ihr eigenes Zimmer ... also die Küche


----------



## fasj (20. Dezember 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Frauen haben ja schließlich auch ihr eigenes Zimmer ... also die Küche



Und wenn die Kette nicht zu lang ist sieht sie das im WZ nicht, HaHa

Um das zu vermeiden, war sie schnell einverstanden, dass der Keller einen eigenen Eingang braucht !
Blöd nur, dass im Winter auch das ganze Grünzeug da lagert.

fasj


----------



## Quen (21. Dezember 2012)

Die halbwegs ordentliche Ecke vom Bike-Zimmer - den Rest erspare ich euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (21. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Dezember 2012)

das ist echt ne nette runde bei dir....


----------



## euphras (22. Dezember 2012)

Jops, schöne Privatkapelle!


----------



## Quen (22. Dezember 2012)

Das Sofa steht auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite 

Ich muss aber noch mal schauen, ob ich es nicht etwas ansprechender gestalten kann - sieht irgendwie trostlos aus!?


----------



## EmperorDark (22. Dezember 2012)

very hüpsch ham´s Dei Rädcha´s...ne...
unterm ausgebauten Dach im warmen... 



Quen schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie trostlos aus!?



da müssen eindoitisch Werbebanner, Poster & T.....bilder an die Wand...ne...


----------



## euphras (22. Dezember 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich muss aber noch mal schauen, ob ich es nicht etwas ansprechender gestalten kann - sieht irgendwie trostlos aus!?
> 
> ]



Dann mußt Du mal nach Geschäfte-Bannnern, Postern und ähnlichen Devotionalien* Ausschau halten. 



*Ausdruck bewußt gewählt


----------



## EmperorDark (22. Dezember 2012)

was is´n an Tandem- & Tuningbildern jetz widda so schlimm...?


----------



## cytrax (26. Januar 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Das Sofa steht auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite
> 
> Ich muss aber noch mal schauen, ob ich es nicht etwas ansprechender gestalten kann - sieht irgendwie trostlos aus!?



Wo gibts denn die schicken RollHalterStänderDinger fürs Bike?


----------



## Quen (26. Januar 2013)

R2 Bike 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (26. Januar 2013)

Dankeeeeeee


----------



## joines (9. Februar 2013)

Hier der interessante Teil des Wohnzimmers. An der Stelle des Merckx' sollte eigentlich das Xizang stehen, allerdings "wohnt" es gerade nicht hier. Morgen beginnen die Polierarbeiten und der erste Teil eines kleinen Umbaus. Bereite mich gerade mental mit einer Pulle Rotwein und feiner Musik vor 
Die leichte Verzerrung kommt durch das Weitwinkel (17mm an FX) zustande.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (9. Februar 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Die halbwegs ordentliche Ecke vom Bike-Zimmer - den Rest erspare ich euch



Geiles Plakat im Hintergrund, hätte ich auch gern! War damals ein richtig geniales Rennen und der Aufbau der "Kleinen Trial" Strecke hat viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Michelangelo (10. Februar 2013)

Das gemeine Fussvolk 





und die Snobs


----------



## TiJoe (11. Februar 2013)

Hol mal ganz schnell den Chopper nach vorne! ;-))


----------



## cschrahe (15. Februar 2013)

Nicht wirklich ein Bikezimmer, oder wieder eins mehr?
Wie auch immer. Das bisherige Agreement mit meiner Frau, (das ich auch seit 3 Jahren im neuen Zuhause tapfer eingehalten habe):
vorrübergehend abgestellte Fahrräder im Wohnzimmer sind bis maximal 3 Stück geduldet, *aber die Wände sind tabu.*
Tja, was soll ich sagen, heute hatte ich frei, ein paar Stunden sturmfrei, draußen Sauwetter und die Kinder krank im Bett. 
Zum Teufel mit dem Agreement und die Wand hat jetzt verloren ...





Sie hats aber mit Fassung getragen, die Wand und meine Frau 

Viele Grüße, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (15. Februar 2013)

Richtig so, Christof!

Viele Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Linseneintopf (15. Februar 2013)

das gleiss is so abartig gut....


----------



## Michelangelo (16. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hol mal ganz schnell den Chopper nach vorne! ;-))


----------



## Skyline_MR (16. Februar 2013)

@Quen: Sage mal, was isn das blaue Bike eigendlich?


----------



## TiJoe (16. Februar 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


>



Sehr, sehr geil!!! 

Thanx & Gruß, Joe


----------



## Quen (16. Februar 2013)

Skyline_MR schrieb:


> @Quen: Sage mal, was isn das blaue Bike eigendlich?



Ist ein 2000er Storck Bandit - hoffe ich werde nun nicht aus dem Forum verbannt.  Aber das Teil geht (ging seinerzeit) wie die Hölle. Das Rad kam als Ersatz für mein geklautes Zaskar - das Zaskar war schon ein super Rad, aber das Storck ist ne richtig Rennmaschine.

Die Bilder zeigen den fast aktuellen Aufbau - die Tune Bar Ends sind ab und in Kürze kommt wieder ne alte Speedneedle drauf, die gerade von Jürgen Mikus auf Vordermann gebracht wird. Aktuell verbaut: Rock Shox SID Race, 952er XTR, Mavic 517 Ceramic, Easton Carbon-Lenker, und fast überall Alu- und Titanschrauben.

Auch wenn viele Storck nicht mögen, ich finde das Rad mehr als interessant: es hat eine sehr aufwändige Lackierung bzw. Pulverbeschichtung mit Farbverlauf, nennt sich Ocean Linear Fade (ja, sicher an KLEIN angelehnt)... der Vorbau wurde von Storck in Rahmenfarbe gepulvert. Ich habe mit dem Rahmen bzw. Rad viele Rennen und Marathons absolviert und es ist eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsräder. 

Rennvorbereitung:









Rennnachbereitung:









Und noch eins mit Action 




Sorry für OT.



Linseneintopf schrieb:


> das gleiss is so abartig gut....



Danke dir! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Michelangelo (16. Februar 2013)

Ich finde das Storck optisch super. Hat perfekte Proportionen, was natürlich auch dem Aufbau zuzusprechen ist  Nicht nur die Lackierung, auch die Kettenstreben sehen mir auch sehr nach Klein aus.


----------



## goegolo (16. Februar 2013)

Na, hier werden ja auch Kleins toleriert


----------



## Muddybiker (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

meins, ohne Musikanlage ...


----------



## knicksiknacksi (17. Februar 2013)

messiebude....  mittlerweile was von dem titanschrott entsorgt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (17. Februar 2013)

Das ist ja wie bei den Wimmelbildern meiner Kinder! ;-)

Nette Schätzchen dabei!

Joe


----------



## argh (17. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie bei den Wimmelbildern meiner Kinder! ;-)
> 
> Nette Schätzchen dabei!
> 
> Joe



Genau!


----------



## Mitglied (17. Februar 2013)

Also DAS ist mal ein fantastischer Haufen Fahrräder!


----------



## GaryParker (17. Februar 2013)

mal so im vorbeilaufen geschossen ;-)


----------



## YZF333 (18. Februar 2013)

Also das ARC AS ist doch ein "ordentliches" Foto wert, oder?

BG


----------



## newsboy (18. Februar 2013)

YZF333 schrieb:


> Also das ARC AS ist doch ein "ordentliches" Foto wert, oder?
> BG



vor allem wenns im kleinsten kb ist. 
von allem was... ist auch ein gutes motto.


----------



## Hans777 (18. Februar 2013)

Und wenn du schon dabei bist auch gleich noch das Attitude in Gator.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (19. Februar 2013)

newsboy schrieb:


> vor allem wenns im kleinsten kb ist.
> von allem was... ist auch ein gutes motto.



Da kommt der Begriff "Kamikaze" richtig zur Geltung!


----------



## Lamima (4. März 2013)

Seid kurzem kann ich auch ein Bike- (oder besser gesagt Hobby)Zimmer mein Eigen nennen - es ist noch ein wenig kahl an den Wänden, aber das wird sich wohl mit der Zeit noch ändern.

Blick durch die Tür:





Die Rad- und Schraubeecke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (5. März 2013)

GaryParker schrieb:


> mal so im vorbeilaufen geschossen ;-)



schöne Auswahl - gezielt ausgesucht


----------



## boblike (6. März 2013)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10458402/Keller.jpg


----------



## goegolo (6. März 2013)

Sehr gediegen   Die Kühltruhe ist für den Yeti?


----------



## boblike (6. März 2013)

Da sind ie Ueberreste der Vorbesitzer drin


----------



## Captain_Secret (8. März 2013)

mejooo...
zur Zeit recht übersichtlich hier...
AMERICAN & JUCHEM sind in Urlaub...
3 Laufradsätze im Bau/oda uch in Urlaub...
daher alles bissl spärlich...
die Revo´s vom Slingshot sind demontiert um die Kettenblätter einzuscannen...
ein Forum´s-User brauch Vorlagen für´n Tattoo...
en halbes dutzend Hinterbauständer ist geordert...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (27. Juli 2013)

Hab heute mal das wetter genuzt um ein bischen abzustauben und aufzuräumen. Damals beim bauen habe ich gedacht das die Grösse ausreicht vom Zimmer, aber es hätte doch größer sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Juli 2013)

Geniale Wandmalerei 

Klasse Bilder. Ich hatte sowas auch immer mal vor: Gruppenbild mit allem im Garten...aber wenn das die Nachbarn sehen  Als wäre ich so schon nicht als Spinner abgestempelt, der immer im Garten am Fahrrad schraubt ...

Tolle Sammlung übrigens

...und ich denk grad noch, das gelbe hab ich grade in ebay gesehen mit dem Suchbegriff Race Face  Die Hauswand passt wieder dazu


----------



## Kampfmaschine (27. Juli 2013)

Jup, das Gelbe muß leider einem Neuzugang weichen der in den Nächsten 2 Wochen aus den USA eintruddelt. Freu! 
Und ich habe keine Lust immer in einen Bikepark zu fahren um es zu nutzen, das Jekyll reicht. Die Wandmalerei ist Linoleum!

Werd aber nochmal neue Fotos machen mit einer richtigen Kamera, nicht mit eifone.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (28. Juli 2013)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Hab heute mal das wetter genuzt um ein bischen abzustauben und aufzuräumen. Damals beim bauen habe ich gedacht das die Grösse ausreicht vom Zimmer, aber es hätte doch größer sein können.



Fotos kommen nochmal Neue!


----------



## Guru (28. Juli 2013)

Dürfen Garagen auch mitspielen? Das Diamond Back, das Dancelli und die motorisierten Zweiräder gehen sogar als klassisch durch


----------



## Kampfmaschine (28. Juli 2013)

Cool, so ein Dancelli hatte ioch auch mal!


----------



## oppaunke (31. Juli 2013)

ich hab heut mein Kellerverließ mal etwas wohnlicher eingerichtet...
Eigentlich wollte ich den Schrank verkaufen, aber irgendwie kam mir dann anderes in den Sinn...






Gruß, Christian


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. August 2013)

Ich suche ja auch ab und zu mal im näheren Umkreis nach "Vitrine", aber um dieses altmodische Zeug hab ich immer nen Bogen gemacht, aber wenn ich das nun sehe, dann sieht das richtig vornehm aus auch in antikem Möbel...


----------



## Hagelsturm (2. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich suche ja auch ab und zu mal im näheren Umkreis nach "Vitrine", aber um dieses altmodische Zeug hab ich immer nen Bogen gemacht, aber wenn ich das nun sehe, dann sieht das richtig vornehm aus auch in antikem Möbel...



vitrinen gibts auch geschenkt 

ob die noch da ist und ob das in deiner nähe ist weiß ich natürlich nicht.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=483140475109752&set=gm.487148468041335&type=1&theater


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. August 2013)

So habe ich es gemeint Entweder  zum Startpreis 1.- oder gar nicht. Oder ne Oakley...leider werden da immer 300 fällig


----------



## Quen (13. August 2013)

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (13. August 2013)

einmal die beiden bunten zum mitnehmen bitte...


----------



## edwardje (13. August 2013)

Nach viele Jahren habe Ich endlich mein eigenen Keller!!!
Meine Freundin nennt es ein Pornokeller?? Frage mich warum???


----------



## dre (13. August 2013)

newsboy schrieb:


>



Hat dieses Museum normale Öffnungszeiten?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. August 2013)

edwardje schrieb:


> Nach viele Jahren habe Ich endlich mein eigenen Keller!!!
> Meine Freundin nennt es ein Pornokeller?? Frage mich warum???



Glückwunsch! Mit Schrauberecke...ein eigenes Reich, wo man stundenlang in Gemütlichkeit verbringen kann

Ich bin leider in sehr beengten Verhältnissen unterwegs....


----------



## boblike (14. August 2013)

newsboy schrieb:


>



Ich glaube du solltest mal auf die Couch von einem Profi!
Wo so eine Sucht hinführen kann. Gibt es da eigentlich eine Selbsthilfe Gruppe für? Anonyme Bike Junkys oder so?


----------



## Protorix (13. November 2013)

Meine neue Garage...


----------



## fekko (13. November 2013)

sehr schöne "Rollwagen" und "vernetzt"?


----------



## Protorix (13. November 2013)

ja, vernetzt!


----------



## cleiende (13. November 2013)

Das hat Stil. Wenn ich unseren Keller so gestalten würde wären auf den freien Flächen gleich wieder irgendwelche Einmachgläser o.ä. drauf. Daher lieber etwas mehr "Messi".

Ach ja, wg Passau: Flutsicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jejamm (13. November 2013)

edwardje schrieb:


> Nach viele Jahren habe Ich endlich mein eigenen Keller!!!
> Meine Freundin nennt es ein Pornokeller?? Frage mich warum???



OHH - ich liebe Sichtbeton  Da kann ich in dem Keller von unserem 113 Jahre alten Fachwerkhaus nur von Träumen...obwohl da ist ja noch meine Schrauberhalle mit den ollen BMWs und der Schwalbe

In den Staaten habe ich gerade ein tolles Wort dafür gelernt:

Man-Cave 

P.S.: Das Einmachgläser und Übertöpfe-Problem kenn ich auch - manchmal fallen die einem dann ganz unbeabsichtigt runter...

Gruß,
Dietrich


----------



## Protorix (13. November 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ach ja, wg Passau: Flutsicher?



genügend weit weg


----------



## Protorix (13. November 2013)

jejamm schrieb:


> Das Einmachgläser und Übertöpfe-Problem



Ja, da muss man ganz stark aufpassen, das ist wie Schimmel, wenn einmal ein Einmachglas irgendwo steht wird es sich vermehren, ein Übertopf ebenso. Oder auch diverse Dekorationsartikel!
In meiner Garage steht normal ein Auto und versperrt dadurch jeglichen einfachen Zugang  ...


----------



## MKAB (14. November 2013)

Protorix schrieb:


> Ja, da muss man ganz stark aufpassen, das ist wie Schimmel, wenn einmal ...



  Das kenne ich auch! Erinnert mich etwas an die Broken-Windows-Theorie...


----------



## edwardje (14. November 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> kleines Update meiner 1,5m x 1,5m
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Irgendwie verstehen die Frauen nicht warum wir so viele Räder brauchen.
Trotzdem bleibt meine Wunschliste endlos. Der Keller kann also nie zu gross sein!!


----------



## Radlerin (15. November 2013)

Ihr habt einfach nur die falschen Frauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (15. November 2013)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ihr habt einfach nur die falschen Frauen...


 
nein, nicht alle 

Philippe


----------



## 6ix-pack (24. November 2013)

Eben mal wieder den Fahrradkeller gefegt, die Bikes umgestellt und durchgezählt:

11 Fahrräder, davon 8 Youngtimer/Klassiker, 1x Tri, 1x Kidsbike, 1x Trekking der Dame, Werkbank & Geraffelt auf der Fläche einer Garage...






Sind ganz schön viele geworden! 

Denke auch über so ein Schienensystem nach wie cleiende - dann passen noch ein paar Räder... aumen:

Cheers
6ix-pack


----------



## cleiende (24. November 2013)

Nee Jungs, ich hab schon die richtige Frau und das schon ganz ganz lange. Was ich nicht erwähnt habe sinde die vier Räder unter der Kellertreppe, nämlich die 3 Sport MTBs der Jungs und eines von mir sowie die fünf Stadträder von uns allen an soliden Fahrradständern vor dem Haus.


----------



## newsboy (30. November 2013)

ersatzteillager... und adventstürchen.


----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2013)

Lass mich raten: Du hast 10 solcher Schränke?
;-)


----------



## Linseneintopf (30. November 2013)

goil...


----------



## fekko (30. November 2013)

@newsboy - HAMMER!
Ich nehme....


----------



## edwardje (30. November 2013)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Eben mal wieder den Fahrradkeller gefegt, die Bikes umgestellt und durchgezählt:
> 
> 11 Fahrräder, davon 8 Youngtimer/Klassiker, 1x Tri, 1x Kidsbike, 1x Trekking der Dame, Werkbank & Geraffelt auf der Fläche einer Garage...
> 
> ...



Zu viel gibt es nicht aber deine San Andreas bikes sind einfach nur Geil!!Irgendwie habe Ich die noch auf der wünschliste


----------



## metabaron24 (1. Dezember 2013)

@newsboy: Werkstattporno! Richtig gelungen.


----------



## euphras (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei Ashoks Photodokumenten aus der "Verbotenen Stadt" fehlt mir immer etwas das "Höhlenhafte" - der "man cave" Aspekt halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (2. Dezember 2013)

edwardje schrieb:


> Zu viel gibt es nicht aber deine San Andreas bikes sind einfach nur Geil!!Irgendwie habe Ich die noch auf der wünschliste



Da hast du Recht!

& San Andreas für alle! aumen:

grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## Linseneintopf (29. Dezember 2013)

fürn bikezimmer hats noch nicht gereicht, stehen teils im Wohnzimmer und im Flur.. Rest im Schuppen... aaaaber ich habe seit ein paar Tagen eine Vitrine.. und wer meine Perle kennt weiß was das heißt..... die steht nämlich sonst gar nicht auf solche Teile und Wohnwände aus dem Prospekt...daher war die Freude beim Aufstellen recht groß....


----------



## Teuflor (11. Januar 2014)

Noch lange nicht so schön wie bei euch allen, aber bin dabei 
Grad im Umzug und grad am Rumschleppen.


----------



## black-panther (11. Januar 2014)

Haben eigentlich viele von euch die Werkstatt in der Garage?
Konnte es kaum glauben als ich das letztens in der Zeitung in DE las: das ist verboten. Da hat jemand 500,- Euro Strafe aufgebrummt bekommen, weil er in seiner Garage nebst Auto noch Fahrräder und anderes Zeug stehen hatte. Hat gegen die Strafe geklagt, und? Verloren! Man darf nur Kraftfahrzeuge und Treibstoff in der Garage lagern, führt noch auf die Reichsgaragenordnung von 1939 zurück.


----------



## Ianus (11. Januar 2014)

Hast Du da eine Quelle? Wundern würd es mich nicht.


----------



## black-panther (11. Januar 2014)

Zeitung war die SVZ, werde meinen Vater mal fragen, ob er die noch hat und den Artikel einscannen kann


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Januar 2014)

Stand auch vor paar Wochen in der Bild...Grund war glaub ich, dass dadurch Parkplätze weggenommen würden, wenn die Autos nicht in der Garage stehen....

Aber es stand auch: Ohne Kläger kein Richter  Sollte mich also jemals ein Nachbar deswegen anmachen, kauf ich mir einen 2. und 3. Wagen für kleinen Taler, lasse sie zu nur mit Haftplicht, parke so, dass sie 1,5 Parkplätze wegnehmen und die großen Autos nicht mehr passen und stelle sie ganz regelgerecht  auf der Straße ab Oder einen Lieferwagen und lager im Lieferwagen die Fahrräder


----------



## MacB (11. Januar 2014)

ist vermutlich die Kombination von Funkenflug (z.B Bohrmaschine E-Motor) und Benzinverdampfung etc.) Steht bei mir der Hausordnung auch drin. Was ist denn, wenn nur Räder und Werkstatt drin ist (für Auto nix Platz )

CU
Mac


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Januar 2014)

Nein...gerade das geht nicht. Es muss ein Auto drin stehen...und sonst nix. 

http://www.bild.de/auto/auto-news/auto-news/unter-deutschen-garagendaechern-33393728.bild.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel (12. Januar 2014)

Hm, ich habe eine Garage aber kein Auto. Muss ich mir jetzt ein Auto kaufen um dort hinein zu stellen oder soll ich meinem Nachbarn fragen ob er seine Karre da rein stellen möchte? Und mein Bruder hat zwar ein Auto aber in seiner Garage stehen Rasenmäher usw. und ausserdem leben dort zwei Kaninchen. Und überhaupt, wozu braucht ein Auto eine Garage, die allermeisten dieser Scheisskisten haben doch ein Dach


----------



## black-panther (12. Januar 2014)

Nee Hubert,
du brauchst kein Auto. Hast ein Motorrad/Moped? Das geht auch. Sonst bleibt die Garage eben leer, darf nur kein anderer Krempel drin sein 

Aber sagen wir mal so: solange man keine Nachbarn hat, mit denen man im Clinch liegt und die einem damit eins auswischen wollen, braucht man sich wohl keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## metabaron24 (12. Januar 2014)

Ich habe einen Proberaum in die Garage gebaut, schön mit Teppich ausgekleidet und einem Raum im Raum für die Schalldämpfung. Wenn das die Gesetzeshüter wüssten, oder nur die Hausverwaltung...


----------



## Mr.Noog (12. Januar 2014)

Ich habe eine Scheune, da steht mein Oldtimer, meine Supermoto und 10Fahrräder drin….und wenn das einen Nachbarn stört - dann liegt oder hängt eben auch noch eine Leiche drin ;-)…….. und da ist mehr Platz drin, als ich Nachbarn habe!


----------



## corra (12. Januar 2014)

Mr.Noog schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Scheune, da steht mein Oldtimer, meine Supermoto und 10Fahrräder drin….und wenn das einen Nachbarn stört - dann liegt oder hängt eben auch noch eine Leiche drin ;-)…….. und da ist mehr Platz drin, als ich Nachbarn habe!




ich hab ne diele mit den selben kreterien


----------



## fekko (12. Januar 2014)

@Linseneintopf:
was würde ich wohl ohne meinen Raum machen
aber so eine vitrine kommt auch gut 
@All:
die diskursion bzgl der garage ist schon merkwürdig.
in der garage von meinem dad steht das auto, die fahrräder, im winter die gartenmöbel, ...
ich selber war sogar am überlegen wenn das Zimmer nicht mehr reicht für die bikeaufbewahrung mir eine garage zu mieten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (12. Januar 2014)

und genauso egal isses auch...


----------



## metabaron24 (12. Januar 2014)

Die scheinbare Gesetzgebung ist skurril und absurd. Das fordert auf sie zu verachten.


----------



## oppaunke (12. Januar 2014)

Es geht aber auch um *Mietgaragen*.Das solltet ihr dabei beachten.Grundsätzlich kannst du in eine Garage die dein Eigentum ist alles reinstellen.
Aber:
In einer KFZ Garage (egal ob privat oder gemietet) gelten gesetzliche Brandschutzvorschriften.
Kein Feuer oder offenes Licht.
Keine Brennstofflagerung.Egal ob fest, flüssig oder gasförmig.
Zwangsbelüftungsöffnungen in bestimmter Größe.(Geht nach m³ mein ich)

Letztlich wird das in einer privaten Garage niemand kontrollieren.(bei der Bauabnahme allerdings schon)
Es sei denn der Schornsteinfeger verläuft sich mal dorthin.Der ist für Brandschutz zuständig und hat das Recht solche Brandschutzverstöße zu ahnden.

Bei vermieteten Garagen gibts halt die gleichen Auflagen, nur hat dort auch der Vermieter das Recht Brandschutzverstöße anzuzeigen.
(so geschehen in dem beschriebenen Zeitungsartikel)
Das hat meiner Meinung nach aber auch einen guten Grund.
Brennt die Garage aufgrund eines solchen Verstoßes gegen den auferlegten Brandschutz ab, haftet letztlich der Mieter mit seinem privaten Vermögen, da die Versicherung dann zu 100% nix zahlen wird.
Lass die beiden angrenzenden Garagen und deren Inhalt auch noch Schaden nehmen, dann kommt da schon eine beträchtliche Schadenssumme zusammen.
Ist der Mieter im Schadensfall zahlungsunfähig, haftet für den Spaß der Eigentümer.In dem Fall der Vermieter.Das Risiko wollen aber naturgemäß die wenigsten Vermieter eingehen.
Viele Vermieter wissens aber auch nicht und stehen dann im schlechtesten Fall mit nem A... voll Schulden und ner abgebrannten Bude da...

Wenn Hubert seine Bude abbrennt weil er Brandschutzbestimmungen nicht eingehalten hat ist es sein persönliches Pech, es wird aber im Idealfall keine weitere Person geschädigt.
Nur ums mal ins rechte Licht zu rücken warum das so geschehen ist.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Ianus (12. Januar 2014)




----------



## Der Hofnarr (14. Januar 2014)

Nach langem Kampf habe ich auch ein Plätchen in der heimischen Vitrine erhalten. Den Erfolg wollte ich euch dann nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## der_schwabe (14. Januar 2014)

Wo wir grad beim Thema Vitrine(n) sind...





















So heiße Ware, dass sie hinter Gitter muss ...


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hab den Z3 Roadster passend dazu


----------



## der_schwabe (15. Januar 2014)

@black-panther : in 1:18 oder in 1:1?


----------



## black-panther (15. Januar 2014)

1:1 wäre was, aber er passt leider in die Vitrine
gleich daneben steht noch ein E36 Cabrio, da ist 'nem Freund damals in den 90ern aber leider ein Kleinteil abgebrochen (Kopfstütze wenn ich's jetzt richtig im Kopf habe)


----------



## der_schwabe (15. Januar 2014)

@black-panther :

ich hab auch einen für die Straße... 







Sorry für OT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (15. Januar 2014)

liegt sicher wie ein Brett.
Schön waren's, die 90er


----------



## knicksiknacksi (18. Januar 2014)

die spannendere frage lautet eher: gibt es einen H1 zu den modellen...


----------



## newsboy (18. Januar 2014)

m coupé, mein neid hast du.


----------



## der_schwabe (18. Januar 2014)

@newsboy : leider nur der 3.0 im M-Look.... nen echten "M" hatte ich in estorilblau und unverbastelt. Leider damit abgeflogen - wie viele vor mir schon...


----------



## newsboy (18. Januar 2014)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> @newsboy : leider nur der 3.0 im M-Look.... nen echten "M" hatte ich in estorilblau und unverbastelt. Leider damit abgeflogen - wie viele vor mir schon...



poser du... ne, auch nett. was war mit denen nicht gut, dass viele abgeflogen sind? hinterachse?


----------



## der_schwabe (18. Januar 2014)

321 PS auf dem Papier (streuen aber aufgrund der kurzen Abgasanlage alle nach unten - also lt. Prüfstand hatte meiner 311 PS) dann, wenig Gewicht auf der Hinterachse, kurzer Radstand, kein ESP nur Sperrdifferenzial und eine gute Portion fahrerisches Unvermögen...

Das war er... 



 



Nun aber Schluss mit OT....

Ashok könntest Du denn nen Chris King in Purple und 1 1/8 Zoll ahead entbehren? ggf. gern PM bzw. wie das neue Zeug hier heisst...

Gruss


----------



## HinxundKunx (18. Januar 2014)

hey leute, das glaubt ihr nicht. bin grad durch zufall auf nen thread gestossen, die haben da so ähnliche dinger wie ihr...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eure-autos-teil-2.435867/


----------



## gtbiker (18. Januar 2014)

Autoforum oder was?


----------



## Mr.Noog (18. Januar 2014)

..wird dann ein "Mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot, meine Frau, mein Motorrad, meine Geliebte, mein Haustier" Thread  … wenn ich vier Autos habe, muß ich die jetzt alle aufzählen.

..aber back to Topic - ich mag diese Bikeparts Schreine zum huldigen. Meine Teile liegen lieblos in der Scheune oder sind an Rahmen verschraubt und hängen unter der Decke, damit man nicht drüber stolpert - ist leider nicht wirklich ein Foto wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (18. Januar 2014)

Ich hab meiner Garage noch eine Vitrine spendiert


----------



## singletrailer67 (25. Januar 2014)

Statt Bild...ist noch in der Adaptionsphase. Aber meine bessere Hälfte war zumindest auf den ersten Blick nicht komplett abgeneigt...


----------



## Radsatz (25. Januar 2014)

Mr.Noog schrieb:


> ..wird dann ein "Mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot, meine Frau, mein Motorrad, meine Geliebte, mein Haustier" Thread  … wenn ich vier Autos habe, muß ich die jetzt alle aufzählen.
> 
> ..aber back to Topic - ich mag diese Bikeparts Schreine zum huldigen. Meine Teile liegen lieblos in der Scheune oder sind an Rahmen verschraubt und hängen unter der Decke, damit man nicht drüber stolpert - ist leider nicht wirklich ein Foto wert.


So sind nun mal die Menschen.Die einen zeigen sich gerne nackt,die anderen ihr Tunig Geraffel


----------



## oppaunke (26. Januar 2014)

Also ich zeige gern beides...

*ich habe das Bild gelöscht - offtopic, eklig und jenseits allen Geschmacks -swe68*

@swe68 : Na das kommt doch aber auf den Geschmack jedes einzelnen an und nicht explizit auf deinen oder?

Lieber nen haarigen Balch als so ne mit Steinchen besetzte Kackkarre oder?





lecker oder?
gruß,
Christian


----------



## EWRB2 (26. Januar 2014)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhh (natuerlich diese ekligen swarowskis)


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Teuflor (26. Januar 2014)

Heute endlich Zeit gefunden um mit der Werkbank anzufangen...  Chaos pur ohne Tisch! 

Und ohne Internet sowieso! 
Dauert noch ein paar Wochen :-( 







Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (27. Januar 2014)

Wer ist denn Swe68? Bist Du jetzt öfters hier? Dann bitte erstmal vorstellen!


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Januar 2014)

swe ist Stephanie, alteingesessene Supermod'in (in der Sprache des "alten" Forums) und hat forumsübergreifende Moderationsrechte. Wenn man's sieht, kann man eingreifen. 

Alles in Ordnung also, das Bild hatte da wirklich rein gar nichts zu suchen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Januar 2014)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Swe68? Bist Du jetzt öfters hier? Dann bitte erstmal vorstellen!





dacht ich auch grad...swe68 kommt wohl irgendwo her, was bei mir in der Nachbarschaft ist. Hat schlappe 20000 Beiträge hier im Forum verfasst (von mir bisher unbemerkt) und räumt jetzt bei den Classicern mal so richtig auf  Jetzt ist Schluss mit lustig 

...und swe definiert jetzt hier was Geschmack ist. Das verspricht spaßig zu werden .... ....

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was nun bei den YT im "...unterwegs..." passiert, wo die ganzen Fotos von genähten Pfoten, aufgerissenen Beinen, mit Teppichmessern bearbeiteten Fingern usw. auftauchen...


----------



## hendr1k (27. Januar 2014)

Who the F is SWE ? auf den letzten 2 seiten seh ich keinen, bin ich blind ?


----------



## msony (27. Januar 2014)

#815 Hendrik.
Hol lieber dein Paket ab.


----------



## HinxundKunx (27. Januar 2014)

hatte auch neulich hier gepostet, ohne zu wissen, in welch elitären kreisen ich mich bewege. unterforen wurden damals noch nicht angezeigt.
und zack, haste dir n abo eingefangen und im nächsten moment guckste auf nen nackten männerarsch.

zum glück hat swe eingegriffen..


----------



## oppaunke (27. Januar 2014)

Kuck mal in Beitrag 815.Da wurde ich Opfer der Moderationswillkür...
Täterin: swe68
Gruß,
Christian

@Klein-Holgi:das kann spaßig werden...


----------



## hendr1k (27. Januar 2014)

Oh Gott, Christian, du bist ja eklig


----------



## msony (27. Januar 2014)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Kuck mal in Beitrag 815.Da wurde ich Opfer der Moderationswillkür...
> Täterin: swe68
> Gruß,
> Christian


Hätte dort eine leicht bekleidete Dame gelegen,hätte es niemand entfernt.Siehe Beispiele im Fotoalbum.
Canada EH!!


----------



## Stadtkind (27. Januar 2014)

Ich fand das Bild lustig. War wohl zu "geil".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibihm (27. Januar 2014)

Was bittesehr ist an dem Arsch geschmackloser als an den BMWs?
Und warum wird dann nur der gelöscht?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Januar 2014)

Ich trau mich jetzt gar nicht mein Bike-Zimmer zu zeigen, da ist nämlich nicht aufgeräumt und auch nicht gesaugt  Und wenn an der Wand noch der Bomber-Kalender hängt  
Na egal...und im Grunde war die Chance 50:50 das eklige Bild zu treffen und es stimmt, mir ist immer noch schlecht von dem Foto in #815 (...das ist 24k vergoldet unter dem BlingBling oder? ) 

Aber bei Teuflor siehts gut aus. Da ist ja reichlich Platz...das wär was Feines


----------



## EWRB2 (27. Januar 2014)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehn


Liebe Grüße


----------



## oppaunke (27. Januar 2014)

keiner kann sich malen...
Ich verlege das jetzt lieber mal in einen der letztens gestarteten Moderationsthreads.
Hier mal ein Ausschnitt meines Bikezimmers.
Völlig on Topic und hoffentlich auch swe68 geeignet...







Gruß,
Christian


----------



## HinxundKunx (27. Januar 2014)

oppaunke schrieb:


> keiner kann sich malen...



bei dem teppich könnte man ja wenigstens was reinrasieren. die silhouette einer jungen dame zum beispiel. räkelnd auf dem mountainbike oder so um beim thema zu bleiben. dann legste dich noch in den keller neben die kiste mit altem kram und keiner hat mehr was zu meckern.

aber man muss es ja auch nicht allen recht machen.


----------



## felixdelrio (27. Januar 2014)

Wer bist Du denn?

Wird immer bekloppter hier ...


----------



## atzepenga (27. Januar 2014)

oppaunke schrieb:


> keiner kann sich malen...
> Ich verlege das jetzt lieber mal in einen der letztens gestarteten Moderationsthreads.
> Hier mal ein Ausschnitt meines Bikezimmers.
> Völlig on Topic und hoffentlich auch swe68 geeignet...
> ...


----------



## black-panther (27. Januar 2014)

Christian,
was hast'n da für schöne Gabeln im Regal?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## hendr1k (28. Januar 2014)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Ausschnitt meines Bikezimmers.



Geil, da würd ich gerne mal einbrechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunbock (28. Januar 2014)

noch ein On Topic



Gruesse
Wolfgang


----------



## oppaunke (28. Januar 2014)

Das Foto ist schon ein bisschen älter, wenn du jetzt einbrichst, brichst du dir aufgrund der Unordnung zuerst mal ein Bein...
Die Gabeln im Regal gibts in diesem Dialog auch nicht mehr Chris.
Von daher...
lieber beim Wolfgang einbrechen, das sieht lohnenswerter aus.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## schnitzeljagt (30. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie sehe ich hier immer nur die Bikes.... und nich das "BikeZIMMER"	

Gruesschen aus SuedOst

Der Mic


----------



## Prinzderdinge (30. Januar 2014)

...Gestellt!


----------



## Splatter666 (30. Januar 2014)

Familie im Urlaub oder Mutter-Kind-Kur?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (30. Januar 2014)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Familie im Urlaub oder Mutter-Kind-Kur?




Strohwitwer.... 2 Wochen.... 

Der Mic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (30. Januar 2014)

Du Glücklicher


----------



## bvarnfullagts (31. Januar 2014)

recently remodeled


----------



## bvarnfullagts (31. Januar 2014)

recent remodeling


----------



## black-panther (31. Januar 2014)

I think there's something wrong with my eyes. I see only GTs 

(Nice 'barn' )


----------



## schnitzeljagt (31. Januar 2014)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> recent remodeling



JAU....... (!)

DAS geht ja mal.....!   *Sabber*

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## Oscar1 (31. Januar 2014)

*G*rea*T* collection!
What GT is the purple/silver frame? I have never seen that paint combination before.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Februar 2014)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> *G*rea*T* collection!
> What GT is the purple/silver frame? I have never seen that paint combination before.



1995 Zaskar LE frame set.  That was one of two colors offered as a frame st only in 1995.  Purple ano/ball burnished fade


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Februar 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> I think there's something wrong with my eyes. I see only GTs
> 
> (Nice 'barn' )



That room is only GT's.  Have three Ritchey's stuffed in a closet and a couple others.


----------



## fekko (1. Februar 2014)

@schnitzeljagt
Ja ja wenn man die Männer alleine läßt:
- Kiste Bier raus
- Teile in den Geschrirrspühler
- Muke an
- ....






@bvarnfullagts
Nice collection!


----------



## black-panther (1. Februar 2014)

@fekko,  was machst du mit dem Rahmen in der Wanne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (1. Februar 2014)

dat wollen wir lieber nicht so genau wissen


----------



## fekko (1. Februar 2014)

@black-panther:
_Ihm war kalt und da dachte ich, ich gönne ihm ein heißes Bad._
Der Rahmen war voll versifft - Geschirrspülmittel wirkt entfettend und schohnt den Lack.
Nach dem Bad wurde er über Nacht auf die Heizung gestellt und am nächsten Tag mit Fluid Film geflutet.


----------



## Deleted 56381 (8. Februar 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1563419?in=set


----------



## HinxundKunx (8. Februar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/foto.676542/#post-11663587


----------



## fekko (8. Februar 2014)

[email protected] @HinxundKunx ...wo sind da die Zimmer


----------



## TouchTheSky (9. Februar 2014)

Hey fekko, coole Marin-bikes!!


----------



## fekko (9. Februar 2014)

Danke - schön das es gefällt


----------



## schnitzeljagt (13. Februar 2014)

Einmal feuchte Augen haben wollen....?

Dann	*Klick*	->	

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/02/12/this-garage-is-what-cyclist-dream-heaven-looks-like/


----------



## Radsatz (13. Februar 2014)

Endweder krank oder perwers der typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (13. Februar 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Endweder krank oder perwers der typ


 
Zumindest nicht verarmt.


----------



## whoa (13. Februar 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Endweder krank oder perwers der typ


 Erst denken, dann posten.


----------



## Linseneintopf (13. Februar 2014)

oder ein Mensch mit Vorliebe für Fahrrader und einem durchaus gesunden Einkommen, wobei ich da schon "schlimmeres" gesehen habe... gibt überflüssigere Sachen für mehr Kohle....


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. Februar 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Endweder krank oder perwers der typ



Respekt....6 Wörter...3 Fehler....


----------



## Hagelsturm (13. Februar 2014)

*singletrailer67 for*
*Rechtschreibpolizei*​


----------



## Radsatz (13. Februar 2014)

ich nix Deutscher, komme aus NL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (13. Februar 2014)

Und nun zurück zum Thema bitte...


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Kampfmaschine (8. Juni 2014)

Outdoorzimmer!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (8. Juni 2014)

So nun sind Sie wieder eingeräumt! Demnächst kommen ein Paar Teile in den Basar. Wünsche noch Sonnige Pfingsten!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Juni 2014)

Haste mal durchgewischt 

Sehr geniale Aktion. Alle Bikes mal raus. Wollte ich auch immer mal machen, aber erklär das mal den Nachbarn, wenn man die alle draußen aufreiht


----------



## Protorix (8. Juni 2014)

brauchst ne Hecke


----------



## goofyfooter (8. Juni 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> oder ein Mensch mit Vorliebe für Fahrrader und einem durchaus *gesunden *Einkommen, wobei ich da schon "schlimmeres" gesehen habe... *gibt überflüssigere Sachen für mehr Kohle*....



Genau! good thinking


----------



## Kampfmaschine (9. Juni 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Haste mal durchgewischt
> 
> Sehr geniale Aktion. Alle Bikes mal raus. Wollte ich auch immer mal machen, aber erklär das mal den Nachbarn, wenn man die alle draußen aufreiht



Das hab ich auch gedacht, vorallem wenn Böse Leute das sehen. Oder die denken da hat ein Radladen eröffnet. Zum Glück ist hierums Haus alles schön hoch und grün!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte in FB letztens so ne Frage: "was kostet denn ein Rad bei Dir"  ich sag: keine Ahnung, die sind nicht zu verkaufen...."ach so..ich dachte Du bist ein Händler von KLEIN" ...


----------



## clemio (9. Juni 2014)

Sorry, Classic habe ich übersehen :-(


----------



## KIV (9. Juni 2014)

hab ich da irgendwo den Classic-MTB-Bezug übersehen..?

Für mich sind das moderne und (pardon, imho...) auch noch ziemlich hässliche Räder auf der Terrasse. Warum haste so viele davon? Immer passend zum T-Shirt..? 
Anyway, jedenfalls voll am Thema dieses Freds in diesem Unterforum vorbei...

@Quen : Da der "Stein des Anstoßes" jetzt entfernt ist... magste hier mal aufräumen..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (9. Juni 2014)

Mh, zum Glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden. Das Reinweiße wäre noch ok, aber Classic sind die Bestimmt nicht. So lang gibt es BULLS doch gar nicht,oder?


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht ein Radverleih?

Wenn nicht dann ist es beruhigend zu wissen, dass jemand 6 mal die gleichen Räder hortet. Dieser Wahnsinn relativiert den meinigen ziemlich.


----------



## Radsatz (9. Juni 2014)

Eins ist schon zu viel von diesen Ofenrohrbiks


----------



## singletrailer67 (9. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal...geht's noch?
Lasst den clemio doch mal in Ruhe. Sind auch nicht so meine Traumbikes, aber wenn sie ihm gefallen.
Kann man ja auch ein wenig netter sagen.

Und bekloppt sind hier doch sowieso alle, oder?


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Juni 2014)

okay, ich hab das Prädikat "hässlich" weggestrichen. Den Rest lass ich stehen, denn sowas sieht man nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Radsatz (9. Juni 2014)

Und bekloppt sind hier doch sowieso alle, oder?

Die einen mehr und die anderen weniger


----------



## Stadtkind (7. Juli 2014)

Weils grad bei den Rennradlern gepostet wurde und ein Rocky Mountain sowie wilde Jazzmusik vorkommt.

http://www.schulze-stralsund.de/55oKParker/Video_2/video_2.html


Die haben aber wirklich coole Sachen.

Das zB
http://www.schulze-stralsund.de/Fahrrad/Kombi-Rondel/kombi-rondel.html

oder das
http://www.schulze-stralsund.de/Fahrrad/55oPWagen/55opwagen.html


----------



## Kampfmaschine (17. Juli 2014)

Mußte am Wochende feststellen das das Bikezimmer mit ca. 18qm doch zu klein ist für 17 Bikes.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (17. Juli 2014)

Alles eine Frage der Organisation .... und Aufhaengungstechnik	 

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (17. Juli 2014)

Hier eines meiner ohne klassische MTBs die stehen anderswo


----------



## KIV (17. Juli 2014)

Aaah, ein Fetischzimmer - mit Beamer und Kleenex-Rolle..!  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry..! Nur der blanke Neid, mein Zeug steht im Abstellraum...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Juli 2014)

Um die Ordnung beneide ich auch jeden, aber ich hab grade mal durchgezählt. 

Auf 25 qm "lagern" 18 Räder, wobei in dem Zimmer ebenfalls ein lautsprecheraufstellungsoptimiertes Heimkino drin ist. Bzw. kommt das Zimmer eher aus der Stereo Zeit. Heimkino kam später...Ne Plattensammlung und paar CDs müssen auch noch untergebracht werden.
Mit Fotos verschone ich Euch...die Klassiker sind eh in der Minderheit - will ja eh keiner sehen hier das neumodische Gelumpe...
Aber ich muss auch nicht drin "wohnen"...man könnte es auch Hobbyraum nennen


----------



## Protorix (17. Juli 2014)

Das ist mein Wohnzimmer  ein wenig Fetish, ja Super um MTB Videos oder die Tour zu schauen  
Die anderen Räder stehen noch ein wenig lieblos hier im Büro.

Ein Hobby Raum, wie Klein-Holgi es nennt wäre mir eigentlich lieber aber da hab ich keinen Platz. Momentan bin ich aber zufrieden. Eine schönere Stange will ich fürs Wohnzimmer noch und vllt kommen die beiden Kestrel auch an eine Stange um etwas Platz zu sparen.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (18. Juli 2014)

Luxusprobleme nennt man das glaube ich die wir da haben, aber egal. Besser als Briefmarken die in einer Mappe im Schrank liegen.
Werd jetzt am Wochenende den Bodenbelag mal fertig stellen und dann mal schauen wie ich den Raum dann aufteile. Sonntag solls ja wieder schütten.


----------



## DocChill (15. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen ,

bin in den letzten Tagen endlich mal dazu gekommen für ein bisschen Ordnung zu sorgen... nachfolgend die ersten Ergebnisse bzw. ein kleiner Einblick in meinen Hobby-Raum:





...der Rest des Raums ist noch nicht wirklich vorführbereit... deshalb (besser) später mehr !

Euch einen schönen Abend -
beste Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (15. August 2014)

Meine beiden Schätze im Wohnzimmer. 

Wobei der untere MTB, der Moab, derzeit bei einem Händler ist. Die Zukunft ist nach dem Zusammenprall mit nem PKW leider noch ungewiss.


----------



## Cedric999 (15. August 2014)

Der Lenker von deinem Radon ist aber auch nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## Rubik (15. August 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Der Lenker von deinem Radon ist aber auch nicht mehr aktuell



Stimmt! Seit heute nicht mehr. 
Früher oder später, wenn auch das Bike ein Classicer wird, gibts ein Update-Foto.


----------



## Cedric999 (15. August 2014)

Freut mich aber ich hab ihn ja schon gesehen


----------



## whoa (15. August 2014)

Falsches Forum *hust*


----------



## colonia4711 (17. August 2014)

Mal ein KLEIN wenig auf- bzw. umgeräumt....!



 

Und noch ein wenig sortiert.....



 

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Captain_Secret (17. August 2014)

alter Suchtkopp... 
willste net bei den hängenden Rädern ne Reifenauflage machen...?
so verdrehen die doch sehr schnell und machen mit den Reifen die Wand dreckig...
sind bei mir je Laufrad zwei Brettchen/gehobelt/lasiert welche aneinandergeschraubt sind(90°)...
mehr braucht´s nicht... 
aber schnieke Schrottanhäufung haste da... 
Gruss...Utze...


----------



## colonia4711 (18. August 2014)

Zu spät würd ich sagen, Wand versaut.....
Hab da aber so nen Schwamm für die Striemen ganz easy mit abgewischt werden!


----------



## 6ix-pack (18. August 2014)

Das sind echt die schönsten Probleme der Welt! 

Jeder kann sich glücklich schätzen, mehr als ein Bike zu haben & dafür meist noch ne schicke Behausung oder Bastelzimmer! 

Das was auf dieser Seite gezeigt wird ist schon ganz großes Kino! 

ähm - Gallerie:


----------



## der_schwabe (18. August 2014)

so schaut das bei mir aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (18. August 2014)

Hallo

So KLEINS mit Federgabel- die haben was.

Voll der NEID

Danke

Der HOLZWURM


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. August 2014)

Also ich bin letzte Woche mal ein starres gefahren und kann den Hype um die starren Gabeln (außer für Stehräder - und das sind ja die meisten ) überhaupt nicht verstehen....selbst wenn man sie nur in die Eisdiele fährt - das altbekannte Revier der KLEINs - bekommt man ordentlich die Glocken geläutet 

Aber kann der "kölsche Jung" Daniel mit den Pedalhaltern mal testweise ein Rad an die Wand halten in welchem Abstand man unterhalb eines Halters das nächste Rad montieren könnte? Gerne auch mit Lenker in die andere Richtung. Danke...dann könnte ich auch mal Bilder liefern  Bei mir ist nämlich der Platz noch viel beschränkter 

Ach ja: Suche Starrgabel für MC2 Kleins  

Merci...


----------



## colonia4711 (18. August 2014)

Hallo Klein-Holgi,

ich glaube schon verstanden zu haben was du meinst, wird aber kein Maßstab sein da ich Altbau, sprich hohe Decken habe....!! Oder doch was falsch verstanden?

D.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. August 2014)

Das seh ich wohl, dass die Decke etwas höher ist

Aber ich glaub Du hast das richtig verstanden. Mir geht es nämlich drum wie dicht man die Bikes untereinander hängen könnte, wenn man nur normale Decken hat

Also ich versuche die Frage nochmal zu präzisieren: Wie knapp unter das obere Rad könnte man die nächste Reihe Räder untendrunter hängen? Gerne so, dass die Räder sich überlappen, aber nicht berühren. Ich natürlich für jede Rahmengröße anders aber eine näherungsweise Rechnung könnte ich dann anstellen, ob ich 3 Reihen übereinanderbekomme. Danke!


----------



## colonia4711 (18. August 2014)

Drei Reihen sind bei normalen Decken bestimmt locker drin....
Die Räder Klappen ja schräg weg un man könnte die quasi ineinander hängen!
Hab ordentlich Platz gelassen un hätte da viel viel enger stapeln können!
Wenn ich dir da irgendwas ausmessen soll sag bescheid, lass aber per pn. klären un hier den Thread nich zulabern.
Wird wohl kaum jemand anderen interessieren, ha ha.....
Also wenn ich dir was ausmessen soll sag bescheid, mach ich gerne später wenn ich daheim bin!

D.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. August 2014)

Geht klar...aber ich glaube ganz ganz viele sind hier über alle möglichen Arten der platzsparenden Bikeaufbewahrung sehr dankbar 

Mein "Bikezimmer" ist nämlich erst zu allerletzt ein Bikezimmer geworden...früher war das ausschließlich Musikzimmer  Aber irgendwo müssen die Räder ja hin 

Sagen wir mal so...die Räder haben ihren Zweck darin als Diffusoren für die Raumklangoptimierung zu sorgen 


...aber ich glaube die Bilder kennst Du schon


----------



## Ianus (18. August 2014)

Wenn Du jemals das Quantum Pro loswerden möchtest, melde Dich einfach.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. August 2014)

welches? ...ach das andere in Nightstorm sieht man gar nicht auf den Bildern 
...völlig in die Ecke gequetscht...ohne Sattel

Aber um den Stellenwert des Burgundy (für mich) mal zu erläutern: Das ist eins von 2 noch nie von mir gefahrenen Rädern. Das KOI in Katalogausstattung und das Quantum Pro...alle anderen waren schon draußen...sogar das fast neue Mantra Pro und seit paar Tagen auch das bright-green Pinnacle hat nach 5 Jahren seine erste Fahrt hinter sich.... (die auf dem Bild vor dem Nightstorm QP stehen)...Alles andere kann nen Steinschlag abbekommen..die beiden lieber nicht  - und so wäre auch die Reihenfolge beim "loswerden" wollen...






....und die nächste Anschaffung steht auch schon fest  - ein Staubtuch


----------



## Ianus (18. August 2014)

Ich würde auch das Nightstorm nehmen..... zur Not


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. August 2014)

...ist notiert


----------



## mauricer (19. August 2014)

Zu mir dann bitte das Bright-Green......wunderschön!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. August 2014)

Das ist leider schon so gut wie weg  ...aber wirklich wunderschön  Das strahlt noch wie neu...


----------



## Rahbari (19. August 2014)

Holgi, höchte Zeit, dass Du eine vernünftige Aufbewahrungslösung findest!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. August 2014)

Sag ich doch Oder ne 250qm Bude


----------



## Kampfmaschine (19. August 2014)

Selbst 250qm werden irgend wann zu Klein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (19. August 2014)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Selbst 250qm werden irgend wann zu Klein!


Für Messis vielleicht.


----------



## Thias (19. August 2014)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Messi und Sammler?


----------



## whoa (19. August 2014)

Thias schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Messi und Sammler?


Solang man keine Wohnwagen sammelt, reichen dem Sammler 250m² aus.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (19. August 2014)

Der "Sammler" sammelt nur bestimmte Dinge in einer gewissen Ordnung, der "Messi" sammelt Alles in einer absoluten Unordnung! Oder wie war das?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. August 2014)

nun ja...mit der gewissen Ordnung ist es halt irgendwann vorbei...dieses Zimmer dient ja auch noch der Sammlung diverser Schallplatten auf mehreren Seiten des Raumes....CDs...DVDs, Fotoapparaten und Büchern....Aber zumindest das ist alles sortiert und fein säuberlich nach Plattenlabeln geordnet  Die Räder stehen nur so wie sie Platz haben...weder nach Farben noch nach Jahrgang geordnet und wenn eins gefahren wurde, dann kommt es auch nicht mehr an seinen alten Platz, damit alle mal raus dürfen der Reihe nach Also kein sinnloses Horten, sondern auch benutzen...was ja nicht bei vielen Kleins der Fall ist...aber zugegebener Weise sind das auch keine - im classic-Foren-Sinne - Sammlerstücke, sondern fast alles FAHRräder


----------



## epic2006 (5. September 2014)

Im Aufbau:





Nach dem nächsten Abschnitt gibts das nächste Bild

Gruß, Gerrit

...sorry für den "Nichtklassikanteil"


----------



## pago79 (6. September 2014)

Da ist aber jemand fleißig gewesen. 
Sehr gediegen

Gruß
Lars


----------



## newsboy (8. September 2014)

immer noch das gleiche zimmer. immer noch nicht aktuell.


----------



## sebse (8. September 2014)

newsboy schrieb:


> immer noch das gleiche zimmer. immer noch nicht aktuell.



aber immer wieder schön anzusehn - dank dir für die Bilder
grüsse Sebastian


----------



## epic2006 (24. September 2014)

Kleines Update, das "Zimmer" ist fast fertig, nu können die Einrichtung, der Ofen und die Räder einziehen.












Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (24. September 2014)

Gerrit, ich habe schon gehört was du gerade machst - Wahnsinn! Finde ich toll. Bei mir sieht´s leider noch ganz anders aus.


----------



## tofu1000 (24. September 2014)

Gerrit, du hast da ernsthaft Dielen reingelegt?! Das wird ja ein kleines Paradies! Ich plädiere in diesem Zuge noch für einen Kühlschrank und zwei gemütliche Ohrensessel zum Betrachten und Sinnieren!


----------



## epic2006 (24. September 2014)

Steve, Hängestühle! Viel lässiger und top zum drin einpennen...

Komm halt mal wieder auf nen Turm oder ne Rakete vorbei


----------



## tofu1000 (24. September 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Steve, Hängestühle! Viel lässiger und top zum drin einpennen...
> 
> Komm halt mal wieder auf nen Turm oder ne Rakete vorbei



Das lass ich mir mit Sicherheit keine 2x sagen! Sobald sich mal wieder ein Zeitfenster öffnet, werde ich dich kontaktieren!


----------



## epic2006 (27. September 2014)

So, jetzt bin ich quasi fertig mit der Werkstatt, ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, dafür braucht es aber noch etwas Zeit.

Kurze Geschichte dazu: Ende letzten Jahres haben wir uns das dazugehörige Haus angeschaut und es dann im Februar gekauft und bis Jahresmitte umgebaut. Die jetzige Werkstatt bestand aus zwei Räumen (Waschhaus und Kleintierstall) und befindet sich in einem Nebengebäude. Das Ganze ist BJ 1927 und demnach seeeehr solide ausgeführt. Das Nebengebäude wurde mit Hilfe verschiedener Mitforisti von Altlasten befreit, die Trennwand teilweise entfernt, die Zwischendecke herausgenommen, Fenster eingesetzt, komplett neu elektrifiziert, gedämmt, verputzt und verrigipst. Fußboden sind 27mm Fichtendielen mit einem Auflagerabstand von ca. 45cm, da knarzt also wenig. Fläche ca. 23qm.

Selfmade Werkbank Marke "Gehtniekaputt" im ehemaligen Stall



Der gemeinsame Fuhrpark: 



Durchbruch zwischen den Gebäuden mit Blick ins ehemalige Waschhaus 



Nochmal der Fuhrpark 



Und der Ofen (vor dem noch die Fliesen fehlen) 




So, das war´s erstmal, ich geh jetzt Fußleisten einölen... 

Gruß, Gerrit

Bauzeit waren zusammengerechnet ca. 5 Wochen (12h Tage), meist zu zweit. Die Kosten, ja das ist wie bei den Classikbikes, am besten nicht mitrechnen. Gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (27. September 2014)

Hi Gerrit,

Hut ab für das Geniale Zimmer! Ein Traum!


----------



## KIV (27. September 2014)

Das ist ja strenggenommen kein Bike-Zimmer, sondern ein Bike-Haus..!
Du setzt damit völlig neue Maßstäbe, Kappe ab!

Btw: Mit Blick auf die aktuelle Diskussion bzgl. Wertungskategorien für die Klassikbikes2014 muß ich Dir leider mitteilen, dass Du damit etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen bist und folglich bei einer eventuell mal stattfindenden "Bestes-Bikezimmer-Wahl" nicht mitmachen darfst.


----------



## black-panther (27. September 2014)

Echt super geworden!!

"im Februar gekauft und bis Jahresmitte umgebaut"  das ist ja unglaublich. Wenn ich an die Bauphase meines Elternhauses zurück denke oder an diverse Umbauten der Häuser in der Verwandschaft...
War das noch in so gutem Zustand? Oder hattest du 'ne ganze Baufirma als Helping Hands? 

Sehr schön jedenfalls 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## epic2006 (27. September 2014)

War eine Komplettsanierung in Eigenregie, nur die Fußbodenheizung, den Estrich und den Innenputz im EG haben wir machen lassen. Die Sanierung der alten Treppen, Parkett, Elektrik, Netzwerk etc. hab ich selber gemachtIch hatte aber 3 Monate Urlaub und fleißige Freunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (27. September 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ....und fleißige Freunde!



Tine Wittler....?


----------



## black-panther (27. September 2014)

Respekt!


Jörg, du schaust zuviel Trash-TV


----------



## Ianus (27. September 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> 
> Jörg, du schaust zuviel Trash-TV



Die Allgemeinbildung muß ja irgendwo herkommen


----------



## cleiende (27. September 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> "im Februar gekauft und bis Jahresmitte umgebaut"  das ist ja unglaublich.



Geht, wenn man entweder vom Fach ist oder sehr gut handwerklich unterwegs ist. Habe ich vor 20 Jahren mit meinem Schwiegervater auch gemacht, allerding Haus Bj ca. 1660. 5 Monate, incl. aller Nickeligkeiten vom Denkmalschutz. Leider hat er damals kein Bikezimmer geschaffen.


----------



## epic2006 (27. September 2014)

Ich brauche keine Tine Wer? ich bin Schreiner


----------



## fekko (27. September 2014)

Ich habe zwar nicht so einen wunderschönen Raum für meine Bikes wie Gerrit aber Mann richtet sich ein 
Es gab neuen Wandschmuck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (27. September 2014)

wäre schon froh wenn ich überhaupt nen Raum für bikes hätte... suche schon was zu mieten.... oder bikes verkaufen....


----------



## euphras (28. September 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Tine Wer? ich bin Schreiner



Klasse gemacht, Gerrit: das sieht wohnlich auch!


----------



## kingmoe (28. September 2014)

Ja, Sanierungen sind echt hart, wenn man keine Zeit hat. Wir haben 2012 in 6 Wochen nach der Arbeit (halbtags) und am WE und nachts Folgendes gerissen:

Ausgangssituation: Endreihenhaus von 1965, seit dem Bau nur 2 Fenster erneuert, sonst alles oll. RICHTIG oll.
- Gas legen lassen, Öltank raus (Juhu, 1 Kellerraum mehr!), alte Heizung raus, Brennwert-Therme mit Wasserspeicher rein.
- Alle Fallrohre raus, neue rein, Warmwasserleitungen vom Keller (da steht die Gasanlage) bis ins 1. OG neu.
- Bis auf die bereits erneuerten alle Fenster neu.
- WC entkernt, Bad entkernt, Küche entkernt und wieder vom Rohbau aus neu augebaut.
- Parkett im Wohnzimmer mehrfach geschliffen und 3x lackiert
- alle anderen Fußböden im EG raus, neu gefliest.
- einen Großteil der Elektrik neu gemacht und - die Fallrohre waren ja weg und damit Schächte offen - gleich überall CAT-7-LAN gezogen.
- Tapezieren, Streichen, Kellerboden versiegeln etc.

Ich hatte zum Glück einen Klempner, der mir unglaublich geholfen hat und das Bad habe ich nicht selber gefliest. Zudem habe ich immer wieder fleiße Freunde auf der Baustelle gahabt. Was ein Rückschlag war: Am Tag der Hausübergabe an uns war es noch komplett eingerichtet und die Schränke voll!!!
Da hatte sich die ältere Verkäuferin verschätzt, was das Ausräumen für ein Aufwand ist. Also konnte ich da auch noch mit anpacken. Zum Kotzen.

Danach habe ich noch die Haustüre erneuert, Bäume gefällt, das Garagendach wurde gerade erneuert etc pp.

Fazit: Nach 2,5 Jahren sind wir fast fertig und der Garten ist mittlerweile ein Paradies mit Supi-Sandkiste, Hochbeet, Holzhaus...
Und wenn die Bank in 10 Jahren wieder Geld rausrückt, wird das Dach erneuert und hoffentlich ist auch eine große Gaube drin.

Aber zum Thread-Thema: Einen Bike-Keller habe ich auch, Heizung für Winterschraubereien habe ich auch reingelegt, nur der ist der Raum aktuell zu voll ;-)
Das Foto zeigt die Werkbank nach dem Einzug, ist aber mittlerweile mit fettem Schraubstock etc. ergänzt:
Aktuelle Bilder, wenn es mir gelingt, Ordnung reinzubringen.






Das hier sollte flexibel machen (kann man immer dahin rollen, wo es nicht stört), hat sich aber bishher wegen des restlichen Chaos´ noch nicht richtig bewährt:


----------



## epic2006 (28. September 2014)

Gute Idee mit dem flexiblen Radlständer, über so etwas muss ich auch mal nachdenken!

Bei uns war nur EG auf Rohbau zurückgesetzt, sonst hätten wir das nicht in der Zeit schaffen können. Viele tatkräftige Freunde und eine kundige Ehefrau taten ihr übriges dazu. Nochmal würd ich so etwas in der Zeit aber nicht machen wollen, ehrlich nicht. Immerhin sind wir für die nächsten 10 Kahre durch!

Bis denn und danke für das Lob!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## black-panther (29. September 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Nochmal würd ich so etwas in der Zeit aber nicht machen wollen, ehrlich nicht.


Das hört man danach irgendwie immer


----------



## epic2006 (30. September 2014)

So, jetzt gehts an die Details:













Die Tage kommen noch die Scharniere dran, damit man den Koffer auch wieder vernünftig verschließen kann.

Gruß, Gerrit
.


----------



## wtb_rider (30. September 2014)

toll gemacht, was würd ich für den Platz und das werkzeug geben....Geld warscheinlich, vieel Geld.


----------



## epic2006 (30. September 2014)

Nun, das Werkzeug gibt es für Geld, dafür hab ich auf das ein oder andere bike verzichtet. Der Platz ist für mich unbezahlbar, mittlerweile. In Euros darf ich nicht drüber nachdenken, wir hatten Glück und durften ca. 2500,- pro qm hinlegen, was in unsere Region eher ein Schnäppchen ist

Danke für das Kompliment für den "Werkzeugschrank"!


----------



## MacB (30. September 2014)

sehr geiler Schrank!!!  (wie auch das "Drumherum")
und gut, dass du es nicht so mit dem fotografieren hast, sonst lägen hier alle sabbernd auf dem Boden


----------



## aspreti (2. Oktober 2014)

Was für eine geile Idee mit dem Reisekoffer, super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (24. Oktober 2014)

So, noch ein wenig optimiert und auch mal die Kamera ohne Telefonfunktion rausgekramt, damit es mal scharfe Bilder gibt.

Die Aufhängung bietet eindeutig mehr Platz für sonstige Basteleien und die Optik des Raumes hat meiner Meinung nach nicht soo gelitten





Etwas "merchandise":





Achtung: nonclassic! Schnell weiterscrollen!





Der Werkstattkater hat die Umräumaktion für gut befunden. Böse Zungen behaupten, es wär eher ein Putzlumpen auf vier Pfoten als ein Kater...





Der Wächter des Koffers. Sieht plüschig aus, aber wehe er wird losgelassen...





Nun hoffe ich, dass der Schneeregen aufhört und ich die bikes nochmal schön einsauen kann.

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Oktober 2014)

toll gemacht,...da geht man doch gerne mal basteln oder den Putzlumpen streicheln.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2014)

Sieht nach einem sehr weisen Putzlumpen aus!


----------



## Splatter666 (24. Oktober 2014)

Superschönes Refugium 
Das würde bei mir glaub ich genau 0,3542min so ordentlich aussehen 

Und auf den Putzlumpen bin ich ganz schön neidisch...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## black-panther (24. Oktober 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> und die Optik des Raumes hat meiner Meinung nach nicht soo gelitten



nicht gelitten? Na du bist ja gut 
Ein Traum ist das. Und der Kater ebenso; böse Zungen gehören einfach gekappt 

Schöne Grüße
Chris


----------



## epic2006 (24. Oktober 2014)

Das hängt über der Tür, damit alle Unklarheiten von vornherein beseitigt sind:





hat mir der liebe Tony aus dem fernen Hawai mitgebracht, vielen Dank dafür!

Meine Frau darf natürlich trotzdem in den Cave, sie werkelt ja selber auch recht häufig.

So, nu is genug, bis zum Nächsten!


----------



## newsboy (24. Oktober 2014)

sehr zu beneiden...


----------



## salzbrezel (24. Oktober 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Das hängt über der Tür, damit alle Unklarheiten von vornherein beseitigt sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Männerzimmer erinnert mich (nur wg. der Fahne, die Qualität der Räder ist natürlich eine andere) an mein WG-Zimmer. 14 qm für eine Person plus 3x GT. Mein Mitbewohner pflegte zu sagen: "Gemütlich für eine Garage"


----------



## Humdy (3. November 2014)

Gerrit,
Wir haben den gleichen Putzlumpen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocChill (4. November 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ...böse Zungen behaupten, es wär eher ein Putzlumpen auf vier Pfoten als ein Kater... sieht plüschig aus, aber wehe er wird losgelassen...


...ich finde den "Putzlumpen" super, in unseren vier Wänden "schleicht" auch so jemand herum und hört (zumindest manchmal ) auf den Namen "Paul" .

Ansonsten eine richtig gemütliche "Bastelecke"  -
beste Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. November 2014)

Mein Wandschmuck (wird aber noch alles gefahren)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. November 2014)

Nachdem ich hier ausgeplaudert habe, wie meine Werkstatt aussieht, oute ich nun noch mein "Bikezimmer": Es gibt keines. Die Räder stehen immer da, wo sie gerade am wenigsten stören:






Also, diese beiden gerade vor dem Regal im Wohnzimmer, das etwas verschlammte Karakoram einen Raum weiter links und das Bravado noch als Rahmen unter dem Schreibtisch, zwei Zimmer weiter links.


----------



## clack3 (20. November 2014)

Pragmatiker ) Da endet ganz schnell, wenn entweder eine Dame ins Haus kommt oder du so viele Bikes hast, dass man an kein Buch mehr ran kommt!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. November 2014)

Frau Leuchtentrager findet das ok. Das Pantera ist ja auch ihres. Ich habe grünes Licht für weitere Exemplare. Und Stellplatz habe ich für insgesamt etwa fünf bis sechs Bikes ohne Belagerung krisengeneigter Standorte. Da geht noch was.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. November 2014)

das Shelfie, hergestellt in Handarbeit von Jürgen Beneke






http://www.bikeshelfie.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (20. November 2014)

UI, der Beni is aber ganz schön alt geworden 

Nette Idee, aber dafür nen Kickstarter zu machen, halte ich für daneben.
Würd gern mal wissen, was unser HOLZWURM dazu sagt; handwerklich is das Teil ja mal gut gemacht...
Auch, wenn er ganz schön viel Verschnitt bei der Herstellung hat 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. November 2014)

die Fertigung in Holz ist viel zu zeitaufwändig. 

das ganze aus Kunststoff hätte auch gereicht


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. November 2014)

Nettes Teil, aber ich hätte Bauchschmerzen dabei ein 15+kg Bike nur an der Sattelspitze aufzuhängen!


----------



## corra (20. November 2014)

mein bike zimmer ist noch in arbeit


----------



## epic2006 (21. November 2014)

Das hat Potential! Bitte weiter berichten!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## kingmoe (21. November 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Das hat Potential! Bitte weiter berichten!
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



Aber hallo! Und bitte die Drehsteifen nicht zu früh rausnehmen ;-)


----------



## corra (21. November 2014)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Aber hallo! Und bitte die Drehsteifen nicht zu früh rausnehmen ;-)



ne das währe ganz ganz doof , leider wird der charme der diele etwas verlohren gehen aber ich möchte das warm in meinem mancave / minibikeshop


----------



## mauricer (21. November 2014)

Vor allem mini....


----------



## hendr1k (22. November 2014)

Oh man, mir stehen die Dinger ständig im weg - es nimmt überhand, muss mal paar an die Wand hängen


----------



## battiwr (22. November 2014)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Oh man, mir stehen die Dinger ständig im weg - es nimmt überhand, muss mal paar an die Wand hängen


Deine Probleme hätte ich gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (22. November 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Vor allem mini....



dort wo du die schalung auf dem boden siehst ,der platz ist für die bikes im rest des raumes müssen 3 autos , ein treppen aufgang , und eine werkstadt untergebracht werden 

meine räder kommen in der ganzen diele an die wände , die grund fläche im gesammten beträgt 15x12 also ca 180 m2 , plus 240m2 obendrüber die ausgebaut werden wenn es unten halbwegs fertig ist .

mit mini bike shop meinte ich das ich eine kleine austellungs fläche brauche da ich für unserren ort im nebengewerbe mit gebrauchten bikes handel und rep. ausführe


----------



## dizzeerascal (22. November 2014)

Matze010 schrieb:


> die Fertigung in Holz ist viel zu zeitaufwändig.
> 
> das ganze aus Kunststoff hätte auch gereicht



wenn ich's richtig versteh ist nur der prototyp aus holz, das ding soll aus kunststoff gegossen werden.

schöne idee, aber eher nicht massentauglich, hab mich mal für den newsletter eingetragen und bin auf den preis gespannt...


----------



## Milfseeker (22. November 2014)

Matze010 schrieb:


> die Fertigung in Holz ist viel zu zeitaufwändig.
> 
> das ganze aus Kunststoff hätte auch gereicht





2:10 listen and repeat ... ist aus Kunststoff gegossen ...


----------



## Ianus (22. November 2014)

Radtechnisch bin ich satt, geradezu vollgefressen. Jetzt muß ich mich an eine nette Behausung machen.


----------



## Stadtkind (23. November 2014)

Begehbarer Kleiderschrank oder Fahrradkammer? Das ist momentan meine Grundsatzfrage. Meines Sozialleben willens werde ich mich für ersteres entscheiden.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. November 2014)

Nochmal überdenken. Manchmal muss man Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Linseneintopf (4. Januar 2015)

nachdem auch ich ne Vollmeise mit den Rädern und Teilen zwischen Wohnung und Gartenhaus bekommen habe, nun der Entschluss Alles auszulagern und einen Schuppen frei zu räumen um dort ne kleine Werkstatt einzurichten... oder sowas in der Art... der Anfang ist gemacht... nichts dolles aber konzentriert auf einen Fleck wenns fertig ist...


----------



## Humdy (4. Januar 2015)

Fehlt eigentlich nur der Classic Bike Kalender an der Wand!


----------



## Linseneintopf (4. Januar 2015)

habe heute ersta angefangen... wird noch.... muss erstmal sehen wie ich die bikes da unter kriege ohne das gleich wieder alles voll steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (4. Januar 2015)

Ach, was haette ich gern so ein Schuppen.... *Seufz*	 

Der Mic


----------



## black-panther (4. Januar 2015)

dito Mic, dito...


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Januar 2015)

musste ich mir auch erkämpfen.... aber ist ein befreiendes Gefühl den Krempel aus dem Wohnbereich zu entfernen... es sei denn man hat nen extra Raum aber den habe ich wegen Nachwuchs nicht...


----------



## hendr1k (5. Januar 2015)

gut sichern den Schuppen ! wäre ja schade drum ..


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Januar 2015)

ja schon in Auftrag gegeben... deshalb stehen das 8700er usw auch nicht drin...


----------



## fekko (5. Januar 2015)

Ja so nen Schuppen ist schön.
"Gut sichern" ist ein sehr gutes Stichwort.
Du schreibst "schon im Auftrag".
Ohne jetzt ins Detail gehen zu wollen aber wie soll denn gesichert werden.
Habe immer Angst, dass sie mir den Keller aufbrechen (Mehrfamilienhaus).
Werde wohl auf Abus Discus mit entspr. Falle aufrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (5. Januar 2015)

ich hab im aussen bereich wild camerras und eben angeschlossen


----------



## Radsatz (5. Januar 2015)

Garagensicherung
Abus Plus mit 12 mm gehärteter Krankette


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Januar 2015)

Die Ringöse ist mit einem Zimmererhammer nach 5sec von der Wand gedreht,  darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## fekko (5. Januar 2015)

Wozu eine solche Wildkamera?
Wenn ein Einbruch erfolgt ist, kann man diese bzgl. des Täters/Tathergang auswerten.
Der Diebstahl wird dadurch nicht erschwert.

Eine Alarmanlage (=akustische Warnung) kann ich ja noch verstehen.
Der Krach schlägt den Täter vllt in die Flucht.


----------



## Radsatz (5. Januar 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die Ringöse ist mit einem Zimmererhammer nach 5sec von der Wand gedreht,  darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


da ist eine Gewindestange mit einer Platte durch die Wand und die "Augenschraube" hat einen Schweisspunkt und ein Hund ist auf dem Hof der braucht auch nur 5 sec um einen Ärmel aus der Jacke zu trennen zZ wird er abgerichtet um in Schritthöhe zu fassen Er hat freien Zugang zur Garage nachts


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Januar 2015)

wo wohnt ihr alle??? also zum Einen ist der Raum direkt angrenzend an Wohnungen und zum Anderen gibt es relativ gute und günstige elektronische Anlagen die bei Auslösung zwar eben jene Bewohner verärgern könnte aber eine deutliche Abschreckung haben...... mehr möchte ich dazu gerade nicht sagen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Januar 2015)

Es geht ja meist nur drum, das so zu sichern, dass jemand, der Böses im Schilde führt, dann zum nächsten Schuppen weiter zieht, wo alles einfacher geht


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Januar 2015)

mal ein anderes Thema... hat Jemand seinen Krempel versichert??? wo und wie ungefähr...


----------



## fekko (5. Januar 2015)

kannst ja mal versuchen das über die hausratversicherung abzudecken.
ob du nun xy retro-bikes oder xy neue bikes hast ist ja egal.
bei den retro kisten wirds aber schwierig zu beweisen, welchen wert sie haben.
unsere kisten sind dann zu behandeln wie oldtimer (pkw).
hierfür einen gutachter zu finden wird wohl schwierig.

um diesen thread aber nicht durch "wie ver-/sichere ich meine Bikes" zu "verschandeln" - bitte neue treads anfangen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. Januar 2015)

Allianz. In der Hausratversicherung enthalten. Trotzdem könnte es im Schadensfall so einige Probleme geben.

edit: fekko war schneller

fraglich ist, welchen Wert man erstattet bekommt.

Den Schnäppchen-Einkaufspreis, den Zeitwert oder den horrenten damaligen Ladenpreis

und die Versicherung möchte mit sicherlich auch Kaufbelege sehen. Und wenn man nur Kaufbelege über den ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Schnäppchenpreis hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (5. Januar 2015)

Ganz ehrlich! Diese alten Räder interessieren kein Schwein. Die suchen nur Dinge die sie verstehen, also Playstations, Karbonräder, Iphones, Notebooks, Schmuck etc. Ich bin mir sicher die meisten Banden/Junkies/Glücksspieler erkennen nichtmal einen echten Picasso wenn da einer wäre.

Die einzge Gefahr geht von Besoffenen aus die mal schnell ein Rad zum heimfahren brauchen. Zb. ein Klein Android. Das lassen sie dann am Bahnhof stehen weils so merkwürdig aussieht


----------



## Radsatz (5. Januar 2015)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> wo wohnt ihr alle??? also zum Einen ist der Raum direkt angrenzend an Wohnungen und zum Anderen gibt es relativ gute und günstige elektronische Anlagen die bei Auslösung zwar eben e Bewohner verärgern könnte aber eine deutliche Abschreckung haben...... mehr möchte ich dazu gerade nicht sagen...


in etwa  sohttp://www.ebay.de/bhp/luftschutzsirene


----------



## Radsatz (5. Januar 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Es geht ja meist nur drum, das so zu sichern, dass jemand, der Böses im Schilde führt, dann zum nächsten Schuppen weiter zieht, wo alles einfacher geht


Nach dem Mott "O heiliger Florian verschon mein Haus u zünde andere an"


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Januar 2015)

geklaut wird alles... und glaube mal nicht das es so wenige Leute gibt die  verstehen wenn dort ein Rad steht was man leicht zu Geld machen kann...


----------



## Radsatz (5. Januar 2015)

fekko schrieb:


> kannst ja mal versuchen das über die hausratversicherung abzudecken.
> ob du nun xy retro-bikes oder xy neue bikes hast ist ja egal.
> bei den retro kisten wirds aber schwierig zu beweisen, welchen wert sie haben.
> unsere kisten sind dann zu behandeln wie oldtimer (pkw).
> ...


Wird wohl schwierig den Agenten 20 Kleins ,15 Rockys und 10 Konas unterzujubeln als Gebrausräder im Haushalt


----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. Januar 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Wird wohl schwierig den Agenten 20 Kleins ,15 Rockys und 10 Konas unterzujubeln als Gebrausräder im Haushalt



der Diebstahl eines Bikes in der City kommt öfters vor als ein Wohnzimmer-Einbruch


----------



## schnitzeljagt (5. Januar 2015)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> mal ein anderes Thema... hat Jemand seinen Krempel versichert??? wo und wie ungefähr...



Ich glaube dieses Thema kannste abhaken.... 
Wenn Zeitwert ermittelt wird isma nicht viel zu erhoffen an Rueckerstattiung.
Wenn Du Summentechnisch Rueckerstattung ansetzen willst ist es meisst horrend teuer und sehr haeufig im Kleingedruckten mit Passagen gespickt a la:
"Ist versichert wenn bei den Raedern im geschlossenen Raum zwischen 0 und 24 Uhr jemand mit der Axt wache steht...." 

Wenn jemand andere und positivere Erfahrung hat, bitte ich mich zu berichtigen....  

Der Mic


----------



## Kampfmaschine (5. Januar 2015)

Ja ist Alles versichert. Nachdem Hausbrand hab ich extra darauf hingewiesne das dies bitte mit in die Hausrat soll. Versichert ist der Wiederbeschafungswert der jeweiligen Teile. Beim Brand damals hab ich die Teile und Bikes bei ebay rausgesucht und mit eingereicht und auch die Summen bezahlt bekommen. Muß aber dazu sagen das der Gutachter sehr Bikeafin war und auch Ahnung hatte.


----------



## black-panther (5. Januar 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347866
> ... und ein Hund ist auf dem Hof der braucht auch nur 5 sec um einen Ärmel aus der Jacke zu trennen zZ wird er abgerichtet um in Schritthöhe zu fassen



Wenn er dann nicht gerade besoffen ist 

(ps: Vorsicht bei solchen 'Abricht-Vorhaben' bzw. diese öffentlich zu machen, das könnte bei manchen auch auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen und unnötig Unmut gegen Hunde aufkeimen lassen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Januar 2015)

heute auch mal ein wenig weiter eingeräumt die Bude.. muss mir nochmal ein paar Ideen hier bezüglich Teileunterbringung anschauen...
Jetzt auch mit Kalender ne...


----------



## corra (6. Januar 2015)

fekko schrieb:


> Wozu eine solche Wildkamera?
> Wenn ein Einbruch erfolgt ist, kann man diese bzgl. des Täters/Tathergang auswerten.
> Der Diebstahl wird dadurch nicht erschwert.
> 
> ...



mir geht es darum zu sehen wer es war Kenzeichen / leute als alarmanlage sitz ein schwarzer Labrador mischling in der werkstadt


----------



## raptora (6. Januar 2015)

Bei mir bricht keiner ein  :


----------



## IHateRain (6. Januar 2015)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> Jetzt auch mit Kalender ne...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348149


 
I see what you did there... Sauber!


----------



## Radsatz (6. Januar 2015)

raptora schrieb:


> Bei mir bricht keiner ein  :
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348177


Hast du dir einen von den Village Pe... ausgeliehen


----------



## Radsatz (6. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> mir geht es darum zu sehen wer es war Kenzeichen / leute als alarmanlage sitz ein schwarzer Labrador mischling in der werkstadt


Gute entscheidung mit dem Labi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (6. Januar 2015)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> heute auch mal ein wenig weiter eingeräumt die Bude.. muss mir nochmal ein paar Ideen hier bezüglich Teileunterbringung anschauen...
> Jetzt auch mit Kalender ne...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348149


Aber jetzt mal was ernsthaftes,dein Holztor ist der grösste Schwachpunkt gegen Einbruch,hier sollte eine solide Stahltür eingebaut werden


----------



## Radsatz (6. Januar 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wenn er dann nicht gerade besoffen ist
> 
> (ps: Vorsicht bei solchen 'Abricht-Vorhaben' bzw. diese öffentlich zu machen, das könnte bei manchen auch auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen und unnötig Unmut gegen Hunde aufkeimen lassen)


Hier läuft eine Schutzhund Ausbildung da meine Tochter abends durch unsichere Gegend muss


----------



## Linseneintopf (6. Januar 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal was ernsthaftes,dein Holztor ist der grösste Schwachpunkt gegen Einbruch,hier sollte eine solide Stahltür eingebaut werden



da sind seit gestern so viele Stahlriegel dran, das ist jetzt quasi ein Stahltor..


----------



## Linseneintopf (6. Januar 2015)

IHateRain schrieb:


> I see what you did there... Sauber!



Ansporn... ein gepflegtes MC1 wäre der einzige Grund das 8700er zu opfern...


----------



## IHateRain (6. Januar 2015)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> ein gepflegtes MC1


 
Budget?


----------



## Linseneintopf (6. Januar 2015)

na ja.. Klein halt.... 1500 für n Set in starr....


----------



## IHateRain (6. Januar 2015)

Dafür sollte sich etwas Ordentliches finden lassen. Viel Erfolg 
BTW: Solch einen Kalender habe ich in meinem Büro hängen; da gerade Januar ist...


----------



## authors (30. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen,

nach einigen Jahren bin ich auch mal wieder hier aktiv. 

Leider lag auch meine Werkstatt synchron zu diesem Account brach und wurde quasi "zugespamt".
Jetzt werde ich erstmal aufräumen und renovieren!

Bilder folgen auf jeden Fall in diesem tollen Thread!


----------



## Ramkal2007 (31. Juli 2015)

Hund ist die beste Versicherung! Den Wert bekommt man bei fast keiner 
Versicherung raus! Da es alles mehr oder weniger alte Sachen und Bikes sind!
Schäferhund, Malinoi Rottweiler so in der Art, dann passt das schon. Nur die Hose nach dem Einbruch nicht mehr


----------



## Radsatz (31. Juli 2015)

sowas in der Art 35 Kg Ansprunggewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marinbear (2. August 2015)

Der Hund oben wurde Schutzhund-ausgebildet? 
Das mit dem Schritthöhe beissen war aber n Scherz, oder ? 

Schönes Tier btw.


----------



## Radsatz (2. August 2015)

Marinbear schrieb:


> Der Hund oben wurde Schutzhund-ausgebildet?
> Das mit dem Schritthöhe beissen war aber n Scherz, oder ?
> 
> Schönes Tier btw.



er kennt den Befehl zu Satz 2


----------



## Marinbear (2. August 2015)

Halte ich für fahrlässig, aber muss man nich weiter diskutieren. Glaube auch nicht, dass ein Hundesportverein in die Richtung ausbildet.


----------



## authors (3. August 2015)

Moin!

...ist zwar noch in der Mache, aber hier schonmal 2 Bilder.


----------



## Radsatz (3. August 2015)

Mit der Ausstattung kann man sich schon gut behelfen


----------



## authors (3. August 2015)

@Radsatz: ...die "Behelfsanlagen" sind bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht..! Allerdngs findet man immer etwas was man BRAUCHT.


----------



## nickels (3. August 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 408723 sowas in der Art 35 Kg Ansprunggewicht


Ha, das ist nichts gegen den hier, 5 kg Schmusepower, der wirft sich vor deine Füsse und du bist geliefert......


----------



## BontragerTom (3. August 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> er kennt den Befehl zu Satz 2



Labrador als "Alarmanlage"...Interessant.;-)
also unsere beiden bisherigen Labradore können(konnten) alles...ausser ein Haus bewachen.


----------



## Radsatz (3. August 2015)

Ist ein Begleithund für meine Tochter mehr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (3. August 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Ist ein Begleithund für meine Tochter mehr nicht


..wollte das nicht so hart formulieren und war eher mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint.sorry.
Grüße


----------



## tigern (13. August 2015)

mein "Bikezimmer"


----------



## tigern (13. August 2015)

und noch einer..


----------



## Milfseeker (14. August 2015)

... yo, bekannte Diagnose: Tendenz zum Bikemessie ...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. August 2015)

Ramkal2007 schrieb:


> Hund ist die beste Versicherung!



hier sind gerade Einbrecher unterwegs. In die Häuser wird nachts eingebrochen, wenn die Bewohner schlafen. Hunde werden einfach mit nem Spray betäubt.


----------



## Ramkal2007 (14. August 2015)

An dem kam keiner vorbei und wenn nicht heile raus
38kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (14. August 2015)

Oh Gott der arme Hund. Der Züchter sollte wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt werden.


----------



## Ramkal2007 (14. August 2015)

whoa schrieb:


> Oh Gott der arme Hund. Der Züchter sollte wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt werden



Dieser Hund hat kein HD falls du das meinst! Und hat in Amerika auf Ausstellungen den 4. Platz belegt!
Und in Kanada sogar Platz 1 Der Hund ist Kerngesund! Aber es sieht im ersten Augenblick immer so aus als
wäre es eine Qualzucht! Im Gewissen Sinne gibt es die auch, aber nicht von diesem Züchter!!!
Ich hatte noch einen Sohn von diesem Hund der genauso Kerngesund war! Das erste was ich gemacht habe ihn Röntgen
lassen und er war total Frei von irgendwelchen Hüftproblemen was man auch gemerkt hat beim Arbeiten auf dem Platz!
Der Vater von meinem hatte Schutzhund und IPO 3 also alles was es an Auszeichnungen bekommen kann!
Wollte das nur mal klar stellen bevor noch mehr solche Bemerkungen kommen!

Wer es nicht glaubt kann es gerne hier sehen!

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=37614-merlin-vom-frankengold

Und hier!

http://www.fleischerheim.com/Merlin.htm


----------



## Marinbear (14. August 2015)

Wir wollten mal auf dem Platz vom Schäferhundverein etwas trainieren und unserem Hund Sozialkontakte ermöglichen. War nix. Gegen Mischlinge hat man meistens was als Schäferhundfreund. Sehr rassistisch - leider! 

Es geht nix über den DEUTSCHEN Schäferhund! Man muss nur mal deinen Post lesen....

Schade, wenn man sich über seinen Hund definieren muss.


----------



## Ramkal2007 (14. August 2015)

Darum ging es hier nicht!
Mir gefallen genauso auch Mischlinge! Es ging nur darum den Züchter muss man verklagen!
Und so etwas regt mich auf! Weil eben immer wieder geurteilt wird ohne Ahnung davon zu haben!
Wollte nur damit Ausdrücken das es Züchter gibt die sich bemühen HD freie Hunde zu züchten!
Ging nur um die Vorurteile! Sorry wenn das falsch rüber kam! Ich mag jeden Hund denn sie sind 
alle liebenswert!


----------



## Stadtkind (14. August 2015)

Bevor mir ein Hund ins Haus kommt lass ich mich lieber zehnmal ausrauben. Die Katzen in meiner Nachbarschaft - gottlob kein Hund hier!!!!! - werden da aber in Formation ausrücken und diesen Schurken die Eier abreissen mit ihren Bestienzähnen.


----------



## mauricer (14. August 2015)

Ramkal2007 schrieb:


> An dem kam keiner vorbei und wenn nicht heile raus
> 38kgAnhang anzeigen 412020



Off-Topic: Ob der Hund nun kerngesund ist oder nicht, der Anblick schmerzt und es steht wohl ausser Frage, dass sich der Mensch an dieser Rasse wirklich vergangen hat (IMHO).


----------



## mfux (14. August 2015)

Is doch wurschd! Hauptsache er gewinnt Preise! :-/


----------



## fekko (14. August 2015)

@All - alles schön und gut aber dies ist ein Bike- Forum


----------



## tobias_dd (14. August 2015)

tigern schrieb:


> mein "Bikezimmer"


Finn juhl sofa?


----------



## tigern (15. August 2015)

Nein, dass glaube ich nicht, habe es bekommen in meine letzte Wohnung, weiss nicht vo welche Designer, aber ist glaube ich wohl Danish..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbes_broetche (15. August 2015)

tobias_dd schrieb:


> Finn juhl sofa?


Mein erster Gedanke war "Da steht eine Eames Couch, Cool !"


----------



## Stubbyking (22. September 2015)

Mein "Bikezimmerchen" ..


----------



## goofyfooter (22. September 2015)

raptora schrieb:


> Bei mir bricht keiner ein  :



Sagte die Spinne, bevor sie die LederUschi aus der Kiste holte...


----------



## pommerngerrit (23. September 2015)

meine bescheidenen 4 Wände, ääähhmmm....fünf.


----------



## Cillit (23. September 2015)

Noch im Bau ....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cannone (18. Oktober 2015)

Heute mal die Höhle geschrubbt...


----------



## atzepenga (7. November 2015)

So Umzug ist vollbracht und frei nach dem Motto: "Platz(2,98mx1,98m)ist in der kleinsten Hütte" 
Teilweise noch etwas Chaos und kleine Dekofaxen folgen noch:


















Bildschärfe ist völlig überbewertet  Ick finds kuschlig


----------



## msony (7. November 2015)

Sieht gemütlich aus Simon.
Du hast einen direkten Ausgang zum Hof?
Dann gut abschliessen.


----------



## msony (7. November 2015)

Hier mal mein LSK,klein aber gemütlich.











Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (7. November 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Sieht gemütlich aus Simon.
> Du hast einen direkten Ausgang zum Hof?
> Dann gut abschliessen.



Nein! Wer hier rein will,muss durch die Haustür+2 Stahltüren und Rocky


----------



## msony (7. November 2015)

Ah,ok.
Der Kampfhund ist natürlich ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Ianus (7. November 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Hier mal mein LSK,klein aber gemütlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hat irgendwas Konspiratives an sich


----------



## msony (7. November 2015)

Ja,da hast du vollkommen den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (7. November 2015)

Kellerkinder


----------



## mauricer (8. November 2015)

Und Eure Rechner stehen alle im Keller oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (8. November 2015)

Logo ein muss man will ja nix verpassen


----------



## msony (8. November 2015)

1x imKeller
1x oben


----------



## atzepenga (8. November 2015)

msony schrieb:


> 1x imKeller
> 1x oben



Same here ;-)


----------



## Thias (8. November 2015)

Der Trend geht ja zum viert-Rechner.


----------



## msony (8. November 2015)

Och viert Rechner,unterwegs tut´s auch dat Smartfon.


----------



## atzepenga (8. November 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Der Trend geht ja zum viert-Rechner.



In unserem Haushalt 2 PCs und 3 Laptops


----------



## Ianus (8. November 2015)

Wenn ein Rechner auch noch im Keller wäre dann könnte ich das Familienleben vollkommen erden. Ich bin schon froh dass meine Frau meinen Radtick gerade so tolleriert, das muß man nicht noch weiter ausreizen.


----------



## Nehcuk (8. November 2015)

vielleicht alle (heimliche) Di2 fahrer, dann ist'n rechner im bikekeller pflicht.


----------



## msony (8. November 2015)

Naja der Rechner steht nicht nur zum Vergnügen im Keller,der wird auch beruflich genutzt.
Aber praktisch finde ich es schon.


----------



## Flowrider06 (9. November 2015)

Jo guten Abend. Ganz schön tolle Zimmer die ihr da habt.
Bei mir ist noch kaos vom Umzug! Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern bis da alles seinen Platz findet.
Aber sehenswert ist es glaube ich trotzdem  
Meine Schatzkammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fekko (15. November 2015)

Am WE war es endlich soweit - es wurde ein neuer Boden gelegt.
Ein "wenig" Zeit verbringt man ja schon in diesen "Zimmern", da soll man sich doch auch wohl fühlen


----------



## wtb_rider (15. November 2015)

sehr schöner Boden, wat is dat?


----------



## fekko (15. November 2015)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> sehr schöner Boden, wat is dat?


PVC von Hornbach - mach es zu Deinem Projekt


----------



## Reysmith (6. Dezember 2015)

Der "Austellungsraum" und eine Etage tiefer wird geschraubt...
Ist aber noch nicht alles umgezogen...


----------



## fekko (6. Dezember 2015)

Ja das ist doch mal was feines - unten schrauben oben chillen.
Unbedingt ausbauen, stimmungsvolles Licht installieren, Sofa rein!
Zigarre und Whiskey geht sogar auch, da Fenster vorhanden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ist das Sofa schon drin in einem Bikezimmer  Bzw. sind die Bikes nur zu Besuch im Whiskyzimmer


----------



## fekko (6. Dezember 2015)

Der gute Stoff - so lieblos steht er da. Das hat er nicht verdient.
Einige Bekannte dabei aber auch was dabei was ich nicht kenn...
Schöne Sammlung.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Dezember 2015)

Der Stoff steht nicht "lieblos" da, der steht in REICHWEITE    

Normal stehen sie nicht so da auf dem Boden, die haben einen eigenen Platz  

...kommt man aber so schwer dran, weil dort wieder anderer Räder "im Weg" stehen  Wie bei Ludolphs


----------



## black-panther (7. Dezember 2015)

Holgi, du wärst im Whisky-Thread gut aufgehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (7. Dezember 2015)

bei mir sind die immer griffbereit...  wobei ich whisky nicht mag.


----------



## black-panther (7. Dezember 2015)

Puh... Der Vibrazioni ist aber auch nicht für jeden Tag, was


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Dezember 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Holgi, du wärst im Whisky-Thread gut aufgehoben



Wo ist das denn? Noch fahr ich glaub ich mehr Rad als ich beim Saufen rumlungere  Aber das muss ich ja gleich mal suchen 

@newsboy : nun ja...wenn ein Laphroaig als einziger offen ist, dann kann das je nach Geschmacksvorlieben der Grund sein, dass man Whisky nicht mag  Das ist schon ziemlich extrem. Muss man mögen.


----------



## newsboy (7. Dezember 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Puh... Der Vibrazioni ist aber auch nicht für jeden Tag, was


stimmt, muss ich gleich wieder probieren gehen... 



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @newsboy : nun ja...wenn ein Laphroaig als einziger offen ist, dann kann das je nach Geschmacksvorlieben der Grund sein, dass man Whisky nicht mag  Das ist schon ziemlich extrem. Muss man mögen.


das vermute ich auch. ich lass mich aber mal generell im glauben. mit den brandys und grappas bin ich schon genug bedient.


----------



## kalihalde (8. Dezember 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn? ...



Hier ist der offizielle Whisky-Thread im MTB-Forum.


----------



## halbes_broetche (12. Dezember 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Der Stoff steht nicht "lieblos" da, der steht in REICHWEITE
> 
> Normal stehen sie nicht so da auf dem Boden, die haben einen eigenen Platz
> 
> ...



Ein Whisky Fahrradzimmer, extrem gute Idee !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (20. Dezember 2015)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den Reifen?

Bei mir stehn soviel Räder herum dass es mir irgendwie zu blöd ist die dauernd alle aufzupumpen. Nehmen die Reifen dadurch Schaden?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Dezember 2015)

...aber wieso sollten sie? Normal liegen die auch luftleer im Karton - sogar gefaltet  Ob da 10kg Bike auf der Flanke steht oder nicht, ist wohl egal. WEnn man sie fährt, nehmen sie mehr Schaden


----------



## Milfseeker (20. Dezember 2015)

... nach meiner Erfahrung: Ein plattgestandener Slick ist hinterher Schrott, da unrund, beim Stollenreifen fällt das weniger ins Gewicht.

Wenn´s länger platt steht, bekommt halt die Karkasse einen Knick 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mir halt überlegt dass es ihnen nicht gut tut wenn sie geknickt dastehen. Faltreifen hab ich glaub ich kaum welche dran.


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Dezember 2015)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... nach meiner Erfahrung: Ein plattgestandener Slick ist hinterher Schrott, da unrund, beim Stollenreifen fällt das weniger ins Gewicht.
> 
> Wenn´s länger platt steht, bekommt halt die Karkasse einen Knick
> 
> ...



echt? Uhh. Da muss ich wohl pumpen gehen.


----------



## Reysmith (20. Dezember 2015)

Also ich fahr eigentlich alle in zufälliger Reihenfolge und pumpe vor jeder Fahrt logischerweise auf.
Aber soviel Luft verlieren die doch garnicht...
Das dauert ca. ein Jahr bis mal einer leer ist, oder...?


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Dezember 2015)

Naja, bei mir stehen so Baustellen sicherlich länger als ein Jahr herum.


----------



## Radsatz (20. Dezember 2015)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Naja, bei mir stehen so Baustellen sicherlich länger als ein Jahr herum.



Verkaufen


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Dezember 2015)

Will ja nie wer haben meine Sachen. Also ich tu mir da wirklich schwer mein Zeug loszukriegen obwohl ich keine Mondpreise verlange. Vielleicht schreckt es ja ab dass es ausländische Ware von so einem hinterlistigen Österreicher ist.


----------



## msony (24. November 2016)

Hallo
Klein aber fein-neues Kona Banner für den Keller.





EH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (24. November 2016)

wohnst du im Bunker,
Alufolie an der Decke und ein "schweizer" Tarnnetz


----------



## msony (24. November 2016)

he he.
ja fast.
ist nen LSK !


----------



## 93tilInfinity (25. November 2016)

Kiloweise Altmetall:


----------



## Ianus (26. November 2016)

93tilInfinity schrieb:


> Kiloweise Altmetall:


 Jepp....




 Ein Italiener unter lauter Amerikanern


----------



## whoa (20. Dezember 2016)

@93tilInfinity
Jetzt hab ich'n Ohrwurm.


----------



## 93tilInfinity (20. Dezember 2016)

Cheers!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Januar 2017)

OK then www.facebook.com/SeeingisBelievingGTMuseum


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Januar 2017)

Seeing is Believing GT Museum


----------



## Mr_Brown (27. Februar 2017)

Ok Leute, 

lange habe ich hinterm Berg gehalten mit meinem Fahrradkeller, damit hier niemand neidisch wird, aber man will ja schliesslich auch mal zeigen, was man hat. Hiermit präsentiere ich also mein Bike-Loft: 




Was auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen ist: auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ist noch mehr als 1 Meter (!) Platz. Schon krass, ich weiss. 
 
Voll praktisch auch: wenn ich mal eines der hinteren Räder fahren will, muss ich lediglich alle Schlösser öffnen, alle Bikes, die davor stehen, rausschieben in den Innenhof, versuchen, nicht auf die Rattensch..sse in der Ecke zu schauen, das gewünschte Rad hervorholen,  alle anderen Räder wieder rein und alle Schlösser wieder dran. Geht SCHUWWDIWUPP und dauert höchstens 10 min...
Bei der nächsten Wohnung wird alles besser! Und das Schöne ist: auch diejenigen unter Euch mit kleinen Kellern fühlen sich jetzt wie die Könige! 
 Viele Grüsse Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (22. Oktober 2017)

Schöne Bikezimmer haben einige hier  Ein richtiges Zimmer habe ich leider nicht ...."Nur" eine Werkstatt   .....  und da wird der Platz irgendwie immer weniger. Deshalb habe ich mich nun entschieden eine Wand herzurichten und die Bikes aufzuhängen damit ich mehr Platz bekommen. Ich wollte auch irgendwie mein ganzes Rocky-Zeug an die Wand hängen damit die liebe Frau kein Grund mehr zum meckern hat . So manche haben hier ja fast schon eine Ausstellung oder Museum


----------



## Radsatz (22. Oktober 2017)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Schöne Bikezimmer haben einige hier  Ein richtiges Zimmer habe ich leider nicht ...."Nur" eine Werkstatt   .....  und da wird der Platz irgendwie immer weniger. Deshalb habe ich mich nun entschieden eine Wand herzurichten und die Bikes aufzuhängen damit ich mehr Platz bekommen. Ich wollte auch irgendwie mein ganzes Rocky-Zeug an die Wand hängen damit die liebe Frau kein Grund mehr zum meckern hat . So manche haben hier ja fast schon eine Ausstellung oder Museum


 
sehr aussage kräftig deine Bilder


----------



## Radsatz (22. Oktober 2017)

Mr_Brown schrieb:


> Ok Leute,
> 
> lange habe ich hinterm Berg gehalten mit meinem Fahrradkeller, damit hier niemand neidisch wird, aber man will ja schliesslich auch mal zeigen, was man hat. Hiermit präsentiere ich also mein Bike-Loft:
> 
> ...


 
Hoffe du hast Gruppenschlösser mit einem Schlüssel


----------



## Flowrider06 (22. Oktober 2017)

Kaum zwei Jahre später ist sie fertig. Die Werkstatt oder auch liebevoll "Man-Cave" genannt


----------



## Mr_Brown (22. Oktober 2017)

...mein schlüsselbund wiegt soviel wie ein centurion aus den 80ern.


----------



## oneeasy (22. Oktober 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> sehr aussage kräftig deine Bilder


Bin doch noch am bauen..... Aussagekräftige Bilder kommen wenn die Bikes an der Wand sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (30. Oktober 2017)

Mein nuclear schutzraum  wird immer voller...


----------



## oneeasy (31. Oktober 2017)

ich habe das ganze mal neu angeordnet ..... ist auf den Bildern etwas dunkel und sieht aus wie eine "Schrauberhöhle"  in Wirklichkeit ist es nicht so .....


----------



## Radsatz (31. Oktober 2017)

hübscher Jagd Hund,oder Familien Hund ?


----------



## oneeasy (31. Oktober 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> hübscher Jagd Hund,oder Familien Hund ?


Ist ein toller Familien Hund , sehr unaufgeregt fast schon Cool und super lieb Wäre als erster Hund nie unsere erste Wahl gewesen (diese Rasse) aber den "Alfred" wollen wir für kein Geld der Welt mehr hergeben .


----------



## fekko (31. Oktober 2017)

edwardje schrieb:


> Mein nuclear schutzraum  wird immer voller...


realisiert über LED Leuchtstreifen mit Blende?


----------



## edwardje (31. Oktober 2017)

fekko schrieb:


> realisiert über LED Leuchtstreifen mit Blende?



Dann siehst nur das Licht und nicht die grausliche LED. Am innenrand ist ein reflektierende Folie geklebt. Funktioniert super


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. November 2017)

www.facebook.com/SeeingisBelievingGTMuseum
Enjoy!


----------



## hendr1k (17. April 2018)

kleine Bike - Apotheke gebaut


----------



## caemis (17. April 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> kleine Bike - Apotheke gebaut


Und der Schreibtischstuhl musste aufs Klo? Sitz der sich bequemer


----------



## hendr1k (17. April 2018)

Klo Office quasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2takter200 (19. April 2018)

Flowrider06 schrieb:


> Jo guten Abend. Ganz schön tolle Zimmer die ihr da habt.
> Bei mir ist noch kaos vom Umzug! Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern bis da alles seinen Platz findet.
> Aber sehenswert ist es glaube ich trotzdem
> Meine Schatzkammer Anhang anzeigen 435161Anhang anzeigen 435162Anhang anzeigen 435163Anhang anzeigen 435164Anhang anzeigen 435165



Sehe ich da ein Corratec Team Bow in der Mitte stehen?


----------



## BontragerTom (26. April 2018)

Nach dem Umzug..





...hat das erste Stumpy schonmal seinen Platz gefunden. [emoji1]




Bin echt froh das meine Frau es mitmacht, das ich meine Räder in unserer Wohnung verteilen darf [emoji4]

Schönen Abend!


----------



## pommerngerrit (29. April 2018)

ha, ganz einfache Erklärung, deine Frau wuste einfach nicht was man da hin hängt.


----------



## BontragerTom (6. Mai 2018)

Teil zwo, der „man cave“






Grüsse


----------



## FantaFantastico (9. Mai 2018)

Mal ein paar Impressionen aus Italien ...


----------



## aspreti (9. Mai 2018)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Teil zwo, der „man cave“
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FantaFantastico schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 727456
> 
> Mal ein paar Impressionen aus Italien ...



Wenn man die beiden Aufnahmen betrachtet, scheint es so, als würden die Klischees stimmen


----------



## julz_80 (15. Juni 2018)

Langsam gehen mir die Gründe aus, warum das nicht bedenklich ist.  Das ist mein Wohnzimmer.


----------



## SJS_666 (15. Juni 2018)

So sah es zeitweise bei mir auch mal aus...


----------



## Radsatz (15. Juni 2018)

pers.Notbremse ziehen,oder profi Hilfe konsultieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithjss70 (16. Juni 2018)




----------



## alla (22. Juni 2018)

Toller Hocker


----------



## Spaltinho (22. Juni 2018)

Bike- bzw. Schlafzimmer.


----------



## planist (23. Juni 2018)

schön bunt 
was sind das für Griffe?


----------



## caemis (23. Juni 2018)

planist schrieb:


> schön bunt
> was sind das für Griffe?


ESI


----------



## Trek-Maniac (23. Juni 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Bike- bzw. Schlafzimmer.



Schmackofatz! Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Inneneinrichtung bei Captain Secret


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocChill (26. Juni 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Bike- bzw. Schlafzimmer...


Erinnert mich sehr an meine eigene "Bude" - sehr cool, Deine Sammlung . Die beiden "Lobster" sowie die "FATen FAT's" gefallen mir besonders. Mein "Herrenzimmmer" ist auch so langsam aufgeräumt und damit vorzeigbar - werde ich euch die Tage mal präsentieren !

Cheerio,
der Daniel


----------



## Spaltinho (26. Juni 2018)

Danke Dir, Daniel. Ich schau mir die Räder auch sehr gern an. Meine Freundin hält sich noch etwas zurück, aber irgendwie wird das Rechtfertigen bei jedem weiteren Bike immer schwieriger. Ich befürchte, ich muss demnächst mal ausdünnen. Zwei, drei Räder müssen wohl gehen.


----------



## Radlerin (26. Juni 2018)

Sorry, konnte mir das "gefällt mir" nicht verkneifen.


----------



## DaniT (26. Juni 2018)

Musst mal mit der Pumpe durch Deine wunderschöne Sammlung!
Ich liebe den Salbei farbenen Lobster!


----------



## Spaltinho (26. Juni 2018)

DaniT schrieb:


> Musst mal mit der Pumpe durch Deine wunderschöne Sammlung!
> Ich liebe den Salbei farbenen Lobster!


Hast Du völlig recht. Aber ich gehe eigentlich alle 14 Tage durch. Leider habe ich ein Marge Schwalbeschläuche liegen gehabt, die alle nicht dicht halten. Super nervig. Muss ich alle bei Gelegenheit mal durchtauschen.
Und merci. Ich liebe ihn auch!


----------



## mat2u (27. Juni 2018)

Meine Räder ziehen gerade um


----------



## DocChill (27. Juni 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> ...Leider habe ich ein Marge Schwalbeschläuche liegen gehabt, die alle nicht dicht halten. Super nervig...


Ist ja ulkig... genau dasselbe wie bei mir (ebenso Schläuche von Schwalbe)... bei meinen Youngtimern (Tomac + GT) hält die Luft auch über ein ganzes Jahr oder länger... beim FAT Ti + beim Brodie Catalyst "pumpe" ich recht regelmäßig ! Egal, hält fit !!!

@mat2u - ...hach, so ein "Dolomiti-KLEIN" ist und bleibt einfach zum niederknien   !!!

Beste Grüße,
der Daniel


----------



## DocChill (27. Juni 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> ...Meine Freundin hält sich noch etwas zurück, aber irgendwie wird das Rechtfertigen bei jedem weiteren Bike immer schwieriger.


Das Gefühl kenne ich - den *WAF* (Woman Acceptance Factor) habe ich ebenfalls ausgelotet. Eine Vergrößerung meiner Sammlung wird wohl nur im Falle eines Lottogewinns möglich werden (und dafür müsste ich erstmal spielen!) ! Aber das ist natürlich auch "klagen auf hohem Niveau"... einfach die Sammlung so lassen und jeden Tag auf's neue geniessen !

Cheerio,
der Daniel


----------



## HOLZWURM (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo

Es ist der *WAF* der uns das Leben schr macht


----------



## DocChill (27. Juni 2018)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo, es ist der *WAF* der uns das Leben...


Stimmt, wie peinlich... habe meinen Tippfehler direkt korrigiert... wobei "WAF" ebenso für ein "besonders schönes Fleckchen" auf unserem blauen Planeten steht... ...! Mmmh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (1. Juli 2018)

DocChill schrieb:


> ... wobei "WAF" ebenso für ein "besonders schönes Fleckchen" auf unserem blauen Planeten steht... ...! Mmmh...


*hüstel* liebe Grüße in den Nachbarkreis


----------



## kordesh (1. Juli 2018)

MacB schrieb:


> *hüstel* liebe Grüße in den Nachbarkreis



Dito


----------



## DocChill (9. Juli 2018)

MacB schrieb:


> *hüstel* liebe Grüße in den Nachbarkreis





kordesh schrieb:


> Dito


...Danke euch, von meiner Seite natürlich auch  !


----------



## KIV (9. Juli 2018)

Apropos „Nachbarkreise“ und „Bikezimmer“:
Ich habe in Osnabrück Schubladenanlagen aus einer Apotheke abzugeben, Vollauszug mit ca. 120cm Tiefe, selbstschließend. Die Module sind jeweils etwa 40cm breit und mit Quer- und Längsteilern auszurüsten. Schrankhöhe ist ca. 200cm, bis zu 3ldm hab ich wohl übrig.
An Selbstabholer hier aus dem Forum würde ich die Teile verschenken, quasi als Beitrag zur „Selbsthilfegruppe gegen die Unordnung“.
@HOLZWURM Wie sieht’s aus, Du hast doch den kürzesten Weg..?! ;-)
Aber alle anderen sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen.


----------



## kordesh (9. Juli 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Apropos „Nachbarkreise“ und „Bikezimmer“:
> Ich habe in Osnabrück Schubladenanlagen aus einer Apotheke abzugeben, Vollauszug mit ca. 120cm Tiefe, selbstschließend. Die Module sind jeweils etwa 40cm breit und mit Quer- und Längsteilern auszurüsten. Schrankhöhe ist ca. 200cm, bis zu 3ldm hab ich wohl übrig.
> An Selbstabholer hier aus dem Forum würde ich die Teile verschenken, quasi als Beitrag zur „Selbsthilfegruppe gegen die Unordnung“.
> @HOLZWURM Wie sieht’s aus, Du hast doch den kürzesten Weg..?! ;-)
> Aber alle anderen sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen.



Schölerberg näher dran als @HOLZWURM ?


----------



## KIV (10. Juli 2018)

Hey, noch jemand aus OS hier..?Cool! 
Vermutlich habt Ihr‘s gleich weit zum Zentrum. 
Aber auch Abnehmer von weiter weg sind willkommen.


----------



## DocChill (11. Juli 2018)

DocChill schrieb:


> Mein "Herrenzimmmer" ist auch so langsam aufgeräumt und damit vorzeigbar - werde ich euch die Tage mal präsentieren !


Moin Zusammen,

da ich natürlich mein o. g. Versprechen einlösen möchte, findet Ihr anbei ein paar kleine Einblicke in "Papa's Herrenzimmer". Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber so ganz allmählich wird's vorzeigbar:






Von hier aus treibe ich mich gern und oft in diesem Forum herum... !








So schaut's unterhalb meines "Hobby-Arbeitsplatzes" aus...





Auch die erste "Rennbahn" meiner Tochter lagert im Moment bei mir...





"Bike- und Hörraum" gehören bei mir zusammen... ! Musik ist mir wirklich wichtig... stehe noch auf das sprichwörtliche "schwarze Gold" (Vinyl) der 60er und 70er !

Allen einen schönen Tag +
beste Grüße, der Daniel


----------



## mat2u (12. Juli 2018)

Bike und HIFI passt schön zusammen, ist bei dir ähnlich wie unter meinem Dach.


----------



## bekr (13. Juli 2018)

Und als der Umzug soweit war und sie von der Wand runter musste hatten sich auch paar Gramm drauf angesammelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (29. Juli 2018)

Nach meinem Umzug heute, sind die Bikes nunmehr nicht mehr im Schlafzimmer, sondern im neuen Wohnzimmer. Endlich!


----------



## MacB (25. Dezember 2018)

so ne Art "Unterthema" hierzu: wie lagert ihr eure Gabeln? Meist hat man ja doch einige mehr als Rahmen (geht mir zumindest so) und vom Umfallen und gegeneinander Scheuern werden sie ja nicht schöner.
Let me know ...

CU
Mac, der mit dieser Lösung nicht zufrieden ist...


----------



## atzepenga (25. Dezember 2018)

MacB schrieb:


> so ne Art "Unterthema" hierzu: wie lagert ihr eure Gabeln? Meist hat man ja doch einige mehr als Rahmen (geht mir zumindest so) und vom Umfallen und gegeneinander Scheuern werden sie ja nicht schöner.
> Let me know ...
> 
> CU
> ...



Ich glaube Tomek hat das mal gezeigt... Er hat mit circa 5cm Abstand eine 9mm starke Stange an die Wand geschraubt und die Gabeln mit den Ausfallenden auf die Stange gesetzt, oben haben sich Gabeln mit dem Schaft an der Wand abgestützt. 
Aber wenn deine Garage immer noch so aussieht wie ich sie mal sehen durfte, hast Du erstmal noch eine andere Baustelle


----------



## MacB (25. Dezember 2018)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...


----------



## atzepenga (25. Dezember 2018)

Die Idee fand ich aber Klasse, so kann man auch Rahmen aufhängen.


----------



## Flowrider06 (27. Dezember 2018)

Inzwischen auch mit Red Bull Kühlschrank. In einem Man-Cave braucht man schließlich auch kühle Getränke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (7. Oktober 2019)




----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Oktober 2019)

Seeing is Believing GT Museum  www.facebook.com/SeeingisBelievingGTMuseum


----------



## Mr_Brown (29. November 2019)

...seit dem umzug und der zweiten ausmistaktion nimmt mein neuer bikekeller langsam gestalt an - inkl. sessel zum "anbeten".  
beim ausmisten standen die räder im kellergang rum - ein bissl wie das lager eines bikeshops in den frühen 90ern. 






an der versandeten wand kann man leider nix aufhängen, was schwerer als ein banner ist.


----------



## black-panther (29. November 2019)

Sieht gut aus  Keller mit Fenstern und hoher Decke! 
Und mit Hemnes und Markör auch noch "klassisch" Ikea-eingerichtet


----------



## Mr_Brown (29. November 2019)

...genau! ich wohne nicht mehr - ich lebe schon. außerdem gebe ich meine kohlen, wie man sieht, immer für alten bike-krempel aus. da reichts nur noch für ikea.


----------



## black-panther (29. November 2019)

Mr_Brown schrieb:


> da reichts nur noch für ikea.


naja, "nur" würde ich zumindest bei den beiden Serien nicht schreiben; unsere Markör-Wohnzimmereinrichtung begleitet uns schon 13 Jahre und hat 3 Umzüge mitgemacht, ohne Schaden zu nehmen oder klapprig zu werden


----------



## Joobxx (29. November 2019)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Seeing is Believing GT Museum  www.facebook.com/SeeingisBelievingGTMuseum


Sowas will ich auch ...... ?


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Dezember 2019)

Ich dachte ich bekomme es mal aufgeräumt , aber irgendwie klappt das nicht 

Meine heiligen Hallen :













Die neueren Bikes sind im Raum nebenan - da stehen aber auch die Pflanzen zum Überwintern , deshalb davon erstmal keine Bilder


----------



## Joobxx (8. Dezember 2019)

Sieht doch 


Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich bekomme es mal aufgeräumt , aber irgendwie klappt das nicht
> 
> Meine heiligen Hallen :
> 
> ...


Sieht doch ziemlich aufgeräumt aus.... ?


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Dezember 2019)

Joobxx schrieb:


> Sieht doch
> 
> Sieht doch ziemlich aufgeräumt aus.... ?



Es fehlt ja meistens das untere Drittel und eine Wand komplett , sowie die von der Decke hängenden Laufradsätze sind nur zu erahnen 

Drei Räder wurden für die Bilder ebenfalls nach nebenan verbannt , damit ich überhaupt "anständig" Fotografieren konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piitschii (8. Dezember 2019)

Ketterechts schrieb:


>


wow, sehr schön! ...und die mrc steely danz schaut super aus an dem Zaskar ... hab ich so jetzt noch nie gesehen! Darf man fragen was das für ein grosses KB ist? Sollte nämlich selbst auch noch so eine an ein Bike bringen, aber irgendwie haperts noch mit der stimmigen Optik... Lg, Philippe


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Dezember 2019)

piitschii schrieb:


> wow, sehr schön! ...und die mrc steely danz schaut super aus an dem Zaskar ... hab ich so jetzt noch nie gesehen! Darf man fragen was das für ein grosses KB ist? Sollte nämlich selbst auch noch so eine an ein Bike bringen, aber irgendwie haperts noch mit der stimmigen Optik... Lg, Philippe


Ist ein normales Shimano Hyperdrive C Kettenblatt - glaube von ner 737er XT - Compact LK btw

Apropos Kurbeln


----------



## Flowrider06 (8. Dezember 2019)

Meine kleine Yeti-Höhle ?


----------



## Protorix (8. Dezember 2019)

..würde ich nicht mehr an die Oberfläche gehen und in der Höhle bleiben!


----------



## manuelschafer (10. Dezember 2019)

Mark Perkins


----------



## msony (10. Dezember 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Mark Perkins


sind wir wieder bei geliehenen Fotos?!


----------



## Dean76 (10. Dezember 2019)

?


----------



## manuelschafer (10. Dezember 2019)

nein natürlich nicht, aber bei insprativen Bikeregalen...
..ach das war der andere FRED lol egal


----------



## DocChill (12. Dezember 2019)

Protorix schrieb:


> ..würde ich nicht mehr an die Oberfläche gehen und in der Höhle bleiben!


...ich ebenso  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (14. Dezember 2019)

Mein Bikezimmerflur mit Carbon-Oldies.

Anhang anzeigen 951184

Sehe sie täglich mind. 2 x und wie durch Zauberhand
entsteht immer ein Lächeln in meinem Gesicht.


----------



## Ketterechts (15. Dezember 2019)

rmog schrieb:


> Mein Bikezimmerflur mit Carbon-Oldies.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 951184
> 
> ...



So sah es die ersten Jahre bei mir auch aus .

Mehrere Bikes schön in Reihe im Wohnzimmer und Im Eingangsbereich bei der Gardarobe .

Als dann das erste Kind unterwegs war , habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen alles ausgelagert und bin runter in die alte Werkstatt gezogen - Heute mein Rückzugsort wenn ich abschalten will und ja - das Lächeln ist jedesmal da - immernoch


----------



## pwriter (8. März 2020)




----------



## edwardje (8. März 2020)

Sehr geile Retro Bude ?


----------



## Joobxx (9. März 2020)

pwriter schrieb:


>


WOW, nur High END..........


----------



## ole-botze (28. April 2020)

Endlich etwas Zeit gefunden, meinen Allzweck-Kellerraum mal aufzuhübschen und gleichzeitig Platz für die anderen Boliden zu gewinnen. Danke an @Dean76 für die Inspiration!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piitschii (28. April 2020)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Platz für die anderen Boliden


allerdings... erlesener Geschmack. RekTeks für Berg&Tal und Serottas für die Strasse! 
Das 'grosse' mit der Mag hat ich gar nicht aufm Schirm. Is das n' 20zoll? So eins tät ich auch nehmen , lg


----------



## ole-botze (28. April 2020)

piitschii schrieb:


> Is das n' 20zoll?


Ja genau, richtig! Das war quasi mein erstes, und ich bin Erstbesitzer. Die anderen sind 2x 17" und 2x 18"...


----------



## newsboy (29. April 2020)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Endlich etwas Zeit gefunden, meinen Allzweck-Kellerraum mal aufzuhübschen und gleichzeitig Platz für die anderen Boliden zu gewinnen. Danke an @Dean76 für die Inspiration!
> Anhang anzeigen 1029944
> Anhang anzeigen 1029945Anhang anzeigen 1029946


nette ecke!


----------



## flunderkoenig (29. April 2020)

Sehr schön. Hast du die Holzrahmen an den Wänden festgeschraubt? 
Ich sehe keine Schraubenlöcher...




ole-botze schrieb:


> Endlich etwas Zeit gefunden, meinen Allzweck-Kellerraum mal aufzuhübschen und gleichzeitig Platz für die anderen Boliden zu gewinnen. Danke an @Dean76 für die Inspiration!
> Anhang anzeigen 1029944
> Anhang anzeigen 1029945Anhang anzeigen 1029946


----------



## ole-botze (30. April 2020)

flunderkoenig schrieb:


> Hast du die Holzrahmen an den Wänden festgeschraubt?


Ja, hab ich schon. Die Rahmen stehen auf Leisten, und jeweils 4 Schrauben sorgen dafür, dass die Dinger brav an der Wand stehenbleiben. Wirkt in natura ein wenig, als würden die Rahmen schweben. Meine Kiddies meinten gleich, dass da noch LED-Ketten dran müssen. Vielleicht geht es also noch weiter


----------



## flunderkoenig (30. April 2020)

Sehr cool, gefällt mir. .


----------



## msony (1. Mai 2020)

Moin
Gibt es bei Euch auch ein outdoor Bikezimmer?


----------



## IHateRain (1. Mai 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Moin
> Gibt es bei Euch auch ein outdoor Bikezimmer?



Klar 









Allerdings nur temoprär, bzw. nur einmal jährlich  Sehr exclusiv alles 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## msony (1. Mai 2020)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ja.


----------



## nobss (7. Mai 2020)

cannondale corner in meiner Bude  Zimmer nur für Bike's müsste ich umziehen 













Mein GG ShredDogg hängt an einer anderen Wand ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (7. Mai 2020)

nobss schrieb:


> cannondale corner in meiner Bude  Zimmer nur für Bike's müsste ich umziehen
> Anhang anzeigen 1037020
> Anhang anzeigen 1037021
> Anhang anzeigen 1037023
> ...



Was hats denn mit diesem in Szene gestzten Reifen auf sich? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, außer in Autobahnbaustellen auf Walzen...


----------



## nobss (7. Mai 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Was hats denn mit diesem in Szene gestzten Reifen auf sich? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, außer in Autobahnbaustellen auf Walzen...



Das ist das Insert von Rimpact, war bisher zu Faul fertig zu montieren.
Bei der Montage vom HR habe ich mir schon echt ein abgekämpft, da ich weis was mich erwartet schiebe ich die Montage vom VR noch ein wenig vor mir her   Die Demontage wird dann mal ein Krampf 
Montage vom Nukeproof ARD ist dagegen Kindergarten 

Ist halt zufällig das VR deshalb so in Szene, war nich meine Absicht


----------



## piitschii (7. Mai 2020)

....bisschen modern halt alles für diesen Teil des Forums (und zu leftylastig für meinen Geschmack), sonst zweifellos tolle bikes  ... aber dafür mag ich das Jazzy Jeff Plakat vom Kiff in Aarau! Summertime mit dem Wahnsinns-sample von Kool and the Gang/Summer Madness werd ich mir auch diesen Sommer wieder mal anhören ... und der Lowrider-mässige reifen-insert passt ja dann auch wieder recht gut dazu . Lg & ride on


----------



## Thias (24. Januar 2021)

Ich hab` jetzt ein mobildes "Bikezimmer" 













Der Plan ist, da noch eine Batterie plus Wechselrichter ein zu bauen. Sowie einen kleinen Kompressor. Wird ein Junair, ich habe ihn schon im Keller stehen. Die Installation passt komplett in ein Staufach unter dem Beifahrersitz, man kommt auch von hinten dran. 
Vermutlich werde ich noch ein Fenster nachrüsten, dann kann ich samt Klappbett meinen Aktionsradius erheblich erweitern


----------



## nutallabrot (24. Januar 2021)

👍 aber Stehhöhe wäre besser, oder?


----------



## Thias (25. Januar 2021)

Klar, aber ich bräuchte das nur sehr selten, dafür erhöht es den Verbrauch ständig. 

Ich brauche das Fahrzeug hauptsächlich als daily, ausserdem transportiere ich viel Kram (Bauschutt, Müll, Küchenmöbel) und es hilft mir, wenn ich diverse Werkzeuge und ein Schraubensortiment immer dabei haben kann.


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Oktober 2021)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Düsseldorf Bezirk 3 finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Ist das jemand von hier?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (8. Oktober 2021)

Die "....Neuteile...." moechte ich ja mal sehen   

Gruesse, der M.


----------



## Fischland (8. Oktober 2021)

...ganz hinten links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe nicht das "eine" Bikezimmer, meine Räder sind in Haus und Garage verteilt. Unter anderem auch in dem Kellerraum in dem ich meine Werkstatt für mein zweites Hobby, R/C Scale Geländewagen in 1:10 und 1:6, habe. Da steht auch der Smarttrainer mit dem entsprechendem Zubehör.
Also, "Mancave" + "Paincave" = "Maincave"


----------



## newsboy (8. Oktober 2021)

Staabi schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht das "eine" Bikezimmer, meine Räder sind in Haus und Garage verteilt. Unter anderem auch in dem Kellerraum in dem ich meine Werkstatt für mein zweites Hobby, R/C Scale Geländewagen in 1:10 und 1:6, habe. Da steht auch der Smarttrainer mit dem entsprechendem Zubehör.
> Also, "Mancave" + "Paincave" = "Maincave"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1351976


ach, the frog war mein traum. bei mir hat's dann nur für den subaru brat gereicht. die anderen sind natürlich auch nett.


----------



## kutte (15. August 2022)

Danke an @ole-botze für die Inspiration


----------



## black-panther (15. August 2022)

Jetzt bloooß nicht falsch einparken, Kinder!


----------



## *Frank* (15. August 2022)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1351669
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich - sieht ähnlich aus, nur eben Titan und Faltreifen ...


----------



## Fischland (24. August 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ogni (25. August 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> xxx


Mit Liebe zum Detail, das Schild auf der Glotze ist frech!


----------

